# TELEGONÍA : El semen del primer macho " fecunda " óvulos inmaduros de la mujer y dejarán su genética en los hijos del siguiente macho



## ATARAXIO (9 Oct 2021)

Increíble: tu hijo puede parecerse a tu ex y no a tu actual pareja - Enamorando.me


Hay cosas que resultan increíbles. Imagina la siguiente situación: una mujer tiene un hijo que resulta idéntico a su expareja y no a la actual, aunque por muchos años no tuvo contacto con esa antigua relación. “Imposible”, diremos todos. Pues una teoría afirma que sí puede ocurrir. Una extraña...



www.enamorando.me







*Los hijos pueden parecerse a la pareja anterior de la madre (y sin infidelidad)*
Un estudio con moscas apoya esta antigua teoría, denominada telegonía, que hasta ahora no había podido demostrarse




www.abc.es











El biólogo alemán August Weismann batizó como telegonía este curioso fenómeno, que podía incluso observarse en la descendencia de mujeres viudas con un segundo marido. En ocasiones, los hijos del segundo matrimonio se parecían al primer marido y mostraban características propias de éste tan llamativas como el pelo rojo aunque sus progenitores fuesen morenos.

Weismann proponía para explicarlo que los espermatozoides que había alcanzado el ovario después de la primera unión sexual podían penetrar en ciertos óvulos que todavía eran inmaduros, ”impregnándolos”.

*Pruebas a favor*
Pues ahora, una trabajo publicado en la revista Ecology Letters demuestra por primera que esta forma de herencia no genética puede darse en moscas.



Para ello, un grupo de científicos australianos liderados por Angela Crean cruzaron moscas inmaduras, como sugería Weismann, con machos grandes y pequeños. Cuando ya eran fértiles, cruzaron a las hembras de nuevo y lo que encontraron fue que “a pesar de que el segundo macho engendró la descendencia, el tamaño de la progenie lo determinaba el de la anterior pareja sexual de la madre”.





“Este hallazgo muestra que también se puede transmitir algunos rasgos adquiridos a la descendencia de parejas posteriores de una hembra”.

*La primera vez*
Además este descubrimiento está de acuerdo con lo que ya entonces se suponía: «la primera “impregnación” tendría más probabilidades de influir en la hembra que las posteriores, en parte porque es más joven, y en parte porque las impregnaciones posteriores tendrían que compartir su influencia con las anteriores», como explica Yongsheng Liu, del instituto Henan de Ciencia y Tecnología de Xiangsiang (China) en un artículo publicado recientemente en la revista “ Gene”.



“El esperma, después de penetrar en el útero, es absorbido por el organismo femenino y ejerce una influencia sobre los óvulos que aún no están maduros”, como sugería ya Weismann.

Liu argumenta que hay descubrimientos recientes que permitirían considerar que esta antigua teoría no es tan descabellada. Por ejemplo el hecho de que los genes del feto pasen a la sangre de la madre, o, como publicó Bendich en Science en 1974, que el esperma pueda penetrar en otras céulas del organimos distintas de los óvulos. Otro argumento: la capacidad del ARN masculino presente en las embarazadas para provocar reordenamientos genéticos que varían la expresión de los genes. Según Liu, el ARN de los espermatozoides podría también alcanzar los óvulos inmaduros provocando esa "impregnación".

*Intercambio de ADN*
"Podemos imaginar que durante el coito millones de espermatozoides que contienen ADN se depositan en el cuerpo de la hembra y los que no se utiliza en la fertilización son absorbidos por el mismo. Si este ADN extraño se llega a incorporar en las células somáticas y los óvulos inmaduros, la descendencia podría mostrar esta influencia en su constitución genética, y de ese modo proporcionar otra base para telegonía", argumenta Liu. Una influencia que dejaría su huella visible en el parecido con la anterior pareja de la descendencia engendrada con otro compañero distinto.









Los hijos pueden parecerse a la pareja anterior de la madre (y sin infidelidad)


Un estudio con moscas apoya esta antigua teoría, denominada telegonía, que hasta ahora no había podido demostrarse



www.abc.es














Telegonía, ¿te imaginas que tus hijos se parezcan a tu ex?


Pensar tan solo en la posibilidad me da calosfríos. Imagínate que tus hijos, por extraño capricho genético que nada tiene que ver con una infidelidad, se parezcan a… ¡tu ex! Pues sorpréndete porque esto, al parecer, existe, se llama telegonía.La telegonía es una teoría científica que afirma que...




www.melodijolola.com




.










Telegonia, la bomba atómica social que explica esta sociedad violenta. | Bienestar Mutuo


El estudio de la biología, nos permite comprender mejor el comportamiento humano. Es el vano orgullo del ser humano, el que nos hace creer que por usar papel




bienestarmutuo.org













Las mujeres podrían absorber el ADN de los hombres con los que se acuestan de forma casual


Los amantes previos de las güirchas dejan su marca en ellas y en los hijos de otros hombres. Así como las güirchas son objeto de estudio desde el punto de vista societal en este blog como fenómeno …




albertozambrano.wordpress.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Oct 2021)

no es tu cuerpo .

Es tu mente quien está trabajando .

El coito humano consiste en extraer el semen del anterior ( hacer el vacío en el útero para limpiarlo ) por eso el glande tiene esa forma .

El primer chorro del eyaculado que sale disparado, es para llegar lo más lejos posible en el interior del útero y dificultar al siguiente su extracción.
El resto del semen es para tapar, atascar, entorpecer el semen del siguiente.

Estar en celo permanentemente es un estado de estupidez y locura , como cualquier otra droga.

*La población occidental está siendo atacada con su propia bioquímica . Al mantener a toda la población en celo permanentemente a través de la pornogra*
Algunas personas creen que han inventado algo nuevo con el llamado “ ayuno de dopamina “ que viene siendo la Cuaresma o el Ramadán , incluso no comer carne los viernes de la civilización cristiana . Desde principio de los tiempos se ha procurado educar a las personas en la moderación de los...




www.burbuja.info

*El coito humano tiene como finalidad destaponar la entrada del útero y hacer el vacío en su interior para extraer el semen del anterior macho*
Lo revolucionario de mis conclusiones es que el coito hace vacío en el útero para extraer el semen del anterior. Ahora cobra sentido la insistencia y la duración del mecanismo de EXTRACCIÓN . El coito consiste en extraer, extraer, extraer y finalmente expulsar. El pene funciona como una bomba...




www.burbuja.info

*El botón del placer en tu cerebro que a tí te han ocultado y que convierte a homosexuales en heterosexuales . experimento de laboratorio ahora prohibi*
Cito antes de nada a Schopenhauer en " el arte de ser feliz " la felicidad y el goce son puras quimeras que nos muestran una ilusión en las lejanías, mientras que el sufrimiento y el dolor son reales, que se manifiestan a sí mismos inmediatamente sin necesitar la ilusión y la esperanza. Si...




www.burbuja.info

*LOS CELOS son una alarma , una urgencia para extraer el semen del macho anterior que ha copulado con tu pareja . por eso el coito es más vigoroso .*
La población occidental está siendo atacada con su propia bioquímica . Al mantener a toda la población en celo permanentemente a través de la pornogra las personas que han tenido un trauma en los primeros días, semanas , meses de bebé , en la edad...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Oct 2021)

*Tema mítico* : - Alguno le ha hecho prueba de paternidad a su hijo?


Saludos a todos. Eso de la prueba es para maricones blandengues. De un amigo... Sus padres se casan, madre virgen. A los 9 meses + 1 da a luz un varón, como no podía ser de otra forma, que se llama como el padre (por cojones y sin opción a la madre) teniendo su misma marca en el brazo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Anka Motz (9 Oct 2021)

Eso mismo es lo que te diría cualquier criador de animales....... El macho que cubre por primera vez a una hembra, deja su huella genética para el resto de camadas...


----------



## Baltasar G thang (9 Oct 2021)

joder que foto mas loleante para explicar el hilo
te llevas un zankito por las risas


----------



## sisar_vidal (9 Oct 2021)

Cómo te dije en otro hilo, te quedan muy doctor preñacerdas


----------



## Erik morden (9 Oct 2021)

Un insecto y un mamífero, ya...


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Oct 2021)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Eso mismo es lo que te diría cualquier criador de animales....... El macho que cubre por primera vez a una hembra, deja su huella genética para el resto de camadas...



yo tengo amigos criadores de perros y cuando hay un " accidente " de que un macho de otra raza monta a una hembra , la descartan para camadas posteriores .


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Oct 2021)

El hecho de que desde el principio de los tiempos se buscasen mujeres vírgenes para ser las madres de los hijos , tiene sus razones .

No sólo queda tocado el cuerpo sino la mente. 

Otra cosa es que como pasa en esta generación de españoles ( la última ) sólo se use a las mujeres para el coito estéril y promiscuo , como los gays. 

Da igual una vagina estéril que un ano peludo . Son agujeros del cuerpo que la gente usa para drogarse.


----------



## Lubinillo (9 Oct 2021)

Claro es telegonia porque todos sabemos que las mujeres son seres de luz y color y jamas de los jamases se les ocurriria ponerle los cuernos a su pareja. Cuernos kaka.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Oct 2021)

LA ABLACIÓN Y CIRCUNCISIÓN EN LAS TRIBUS AFRICANAS , que se siguen comportando igual desde hace decenas de miles de años , es la demostración de que siempre se ha buscado parar al mono loco y la mona loca , adictos al sexo por todas las consecuencias que tiene para la vida del individuo , el conjunto del grupo y los descendientes.


----------



## sorosgay (9 Oct 2021)

o sea en la genetica judia debe haber genes de todas las nacionalidades, por que son mas putas que las gallinas


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Oct 2021)

Ablación: no, no es un corte nada más


En la moderna y cosmopolita Singapur se sigue practicando la mutilación genital femenina, un tema tabú difícil de abordar




elpais.com













La circuncisión y la ablación, tradiciones que matan


En 29 países de África y Oriente Medio, 125 millones de niñas y mujeres han sufrido violencia sexual por medio de la mutilación genital o ablación femenina, y otros 30 millones de infantas están en riesgo de padecerla; mientras que un número similar de niños y adolescentes han sido sometidos a...




contralinea.com.mx


----------



## Covid Bryant (9 Oct 2021)

Siempre a pelo, hay que telegonizar y que los críen los cucks.


----------



## sorosgay (9 Oct 2021)

tus hijos podrian tener adn de este esperpento


----------



## sorosgay (9 Oct 2021)




----------



## Talosgüevos (9 Oct 2021)

Eso quiere decir que todas las chortinas violadas por manadas de marronoides pueden tener dentro de unos años un hijo MENA, cuidado pues, toda mujer lefada por marronoides debería esterilizarse voluntariamente .


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (9 Oct 2021)

Lubinillo dijo:


> Claro es telegonia porque todos sabemos que las mujeres son seres de luz y color y jamas de los jamases se les ocurriria ponerle los cuernos a su pareja. Cuernos kaka.




Una cosa no excluye la otra, genio.


----------



## sorosgay (9 Oct 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Eso quiere decir que todas las chortinas violadas por manadas de marronoides pueden tener dentro de unos años un hijo MENA, cuidado pues, toda mujer lefada por marronoides debería esterilizarse voluntariamente .
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



aca hay una que le preocupo el tema:















Confirmado: tu hijo podría parecerse a tu ex


¿Te imaginas que uno de tus hijos se parezca demasiado a tu ex aunque estés segura de que él no es el padre? ¡Un reciente estudio ha comprobado que sí es posible!




www.soycarmin.com


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (9 Oct 2021)

sorosgay dijo:


>




BRVTAL


----------



## Talosgüevos (9 Oct 2021)

sorosgay dijo:


> aca hay una que le preocupo el tema:
> Ver archivo adjunto 802456
> 
> 
> ...



Pues yo hace tiempo leí que no era en el ovulo, de alguna forma el adn se “FOTOCOPIA” y se lleva al cerebro, está allí toda la vida y los hijos que tenga años después PUEDEN TOMAR RASGOS DE ESE ADN, no entendían el mecanismo por el que algunas veces toman esos rasgos y la mayoría de veces no. La naturaleza es sabia y por eso creó el himen en las mujeres, para saber que si hay hijos serán 100% tuyos, por eso sabiendo lo putas que son hoy en día MEJOR NO TENER HIJOS!!!


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## sorosgay (9 Oct 2021)




----------



## sorosgay (9 Oct 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Pues yo hace tiempo leí que no era en el ovulo, de alguna forma el adn se “FOTOCOPIA” y se lleva al cerebro, está allí toda la vida y los hijos que tenga años después PUEDEN TOMAR RASGOS DE ESE ADN, no entendían el mecanismo por el que algunas veces toman esos rasgos y la mayoría de veces no. La naturaleza es sabia y por eso creó el himen en las mujeres, para saber que si hay hijos serán 100% tuyos, por eso sabiendo lo putas que son hoy en día MEJOR NO TENER HIJOS!!!
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



la mujer esa estaba con el cuenta ganado pensando


----------



## Señor Turner (9 Oct 2021)

Pero como se parecerían jejeje que lo miraban a ojo las enfermeras o médicos? Le pedían una foto de su anterior preñador? Jejejej q potencia de ciencia


----------



## Raedero (9 Oct 2021)

*TELEGONÍCESE*


----------



## Ebonycontractor (9 Oct 2021)

_Weismann proponía para explicarlo que los espermatozoides que había alcanzado el ovario después de la primera unión sexual podían penetrar en ciertos óvulos que todavía eran inmaduros, ”impregnándolos”._

Aunque el ex maromo afecto a ovulos que estaban allí todavía inmaduros... si la mujer suelta un óvulo por mes... si pasan 2, 3, 5 años los que estubieran "contaminados" ya se habrán perdido y los nuevos seran fecundado por el nuevo marido no?


----------



## Y 32 MÁS (9 Oct 2021)

Si os fijáis en los hijos de Heidi Klum, yo diría que se nota cual es de Briatore y cuales del negro Seal.












Vamos, que la teoría de la Telegonía me parece una gilipollez.


----------



## sorosgay (9 Oct 2021)

Ebonycontractor dijo:


> _Weismann proponía para explicarlo que los espermatozoides que había alcanzado el ovario después de la primera unión sexual podían penetrar en ciertos óvulos que todavía eran inmaduros, ”impregnándolos”._
> 
> Aunque el ex maromo afecto a ovulos que estaban allí todavía inmaduros... si la mujer suelta un óvulo por mes... si pasan 2, 3, 5 años los que estubieran "contaminados" ya se habrán perdido y los nuevos seran fecundado por el nuevo marido no?



tecnicamente no te pueden reclamar paternidad


----------



## Talosgüevos (9 Oct 2021)

Ebonycontractor dijo:


> _Weismann proponía para explicarlo que los espermatozoides que había alcanzado el ovario después de la primera unión sexual podían penetrar en ciertos óvulos que todavía eran inmaduros, ”impregnándolos”._
> 
> Aunque el ex maromo afecto a ovulos que estaban allí todavía inmaduros... si la mujer suelta un óvulo por mes... si pasan 2, 3, 5 años los que estubieran "contaminados" ya se habrán perdido y los nuevos seran fecundado por el nuevo marido no?



Ya he dicho que yo lei que no es en el ovulo pero de todas formas por lo poco que recuerdo del colegio y la anatomía creo que las mujeres tienen ya todos los ovulos que usarán en su vida así que si fuese cierto eso del ovulo pues tiene para años.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## ueee3 (9 Oct 2021)

Que alguien me explique cómo el esperma puede impregnar óvulos inmaduros, sin llevar al traste todo el genoma del mismo (y provocar trisomía de algún cromosoma... o cadenas de genes más largos o con trozos que no están donde deberían).


----------



## ueee3 (9 Oct 2021)

Todo esto para decirnos que necesitamos que lo mejor es que la mujer sea una sartencita que llegue virgen al matrimonio. Nos ha jodido...


----------



## sorosgay (9 Oct 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Que alguien me explique cómo el esperma puede impregnar óvulos inmaduros, sin llevar al traste todo el genoma del mismo (y provocar trisomía de algún cromosoma... o cadenas de genes más largos o con trozos que no están donde deberían).



SUPONGO USARA EL ARN MENSAJERO COMO LAS KAKUNAS


----------



## Abrojo (9 Oct 2021)

o sea que las polifolladas son quiméricas. Ya sabían los antiguos el valor de la virginidad.


----------



## Talosgüevos (9 Oct 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Que alguien me explique cómo el esperma puede impregnar óvulos inmaduros, sin llevar al traste todo el genoma del mismo (y provocar trisomía de algún cromosoma... o cadenas de genes más largos o con trozos que no están donde deberían).



Hay muchas teorías pero no todos piensan que impregne ovulos inmaduros. De todas formas las mujeres nacen con un millón de folículos de los que llegan a la pubertad con unos 300.000 y de esos unos 300 aproximadamente llegarán a ser ovulos, ósea que si de alguna forma absorbe adn puede tener hijos con los rasgos de otro durante toda su edad fértil


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## RFray (9 Oct 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Ya he dicho que yo lei que no es en el ovulo pero de todas formas por lo poco que recuerdo del colegio y la anatomía creo que las mujeres tienen ya todos los ovulos que usarán en su vida así que si fuese cierto eso del ovulo pues tiene para años.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



Tiene hasta que llegue a la menopausia.


----------



## kabeljau (9 Oct 2021)

El ABC ha quedado para la alcahuetería.


----------



## Abrojo (9 Oct 2021)

En realidad sólo afectaría cuando se folla a pelito. Las promiscuas con sus rollos casuales puede que aún pidan condón por aquello de las ETS o quedarse preñadas. Idem las profesionales. Yo me cuidaría mucho más de las que son monógamas en serie: encadenan parejas "estables" de varios años, con lo que acaban follando a pelo con todas porque pasan a tomar píldoras


----------



## TylerDurden99 (9 Oct 2021)

Y 32 MÁS dijo:


> Si os fijáis en los hijos de Heidi Klum, yo diría que se nota cual es de Briatore y cuales del negro Seal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Notese la calidad genetica de su descendencia, a todas luces mejorando sus genes. Bien hecho Heidi


----------



## ueee3 (9 Oct 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Hay muchas teorías pero no todos piensan que impregne ovulos inmaduros. De todas formas las mujeres nacen con un millón de folículos de los que llegan a la pubertad con unos 300.000 y de esos unos 300 aproximadamente llegarán a ser ovulos, ósea que si de alguna forma absorbe adn puede tener hijos con los rasgos de otro durante toda su edad fértil
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



Si me da igual si es en óvulos inmaduros o maduros. Lo que pregunto es precisamente cuál es esa forma en que se haría. No me vale que digas "de alguna forma", no: CÓMO.

Y lo pregunto porque no veo claro cómo puede mezclarse sin romper todo el genoma. Es decir, supongamos que se impregna de un 5% de genes del otro: CÓMO ESE 5% VA A PARAR A LOS CROMOSOMAS QUE TOCAN, SIN HACER QUE SEAN MÁS LARGOS DE LO NORMAL, SIN DUPLICAR TROZOS, SIN HACER UN COMPLETO DESBARAJUSTE.


----------



## Abrojo (9 Oct 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Si me da igual si es en óvulos inmaduros o maduros. Lo que pregunto es precisamente cuál es esa forma en que se haría. No me vale que digas "de alguna forma", no: CÓMO.
> 
> Y lo pregunto porque no veo claro cómo puede mezclarse sin romper todo el genoma. Es decir, supongamos que se impregna de un 5% de genes del otro: CÓMO ESE 5% VA A PARAR A LOS CROMOSOMAS QUE TOCAN, SIN HACER QUE SEAN MÁS LARGOS DE LO NORMAL, SIN DUPLICAR TROZOS, SIN HACER UN COMPLETO DESBARAJUSTE.



Tío, que no son los óvulos modificados, es como se expresan los genes durante la gestación. La madre tiene contenido genético de las anteriores parejas que contribuye a cómo se gesta el embrión. Debe afectar a la selección de rasgos del fenotipo, mientras que *los genotipos (ADN) son de los progenitores como ocurre siempre*. No es que se forme el zigoto y ya aquello se desarrolla determinísticamente hasta sacar un feto: en su desarrollo hay parte de azar, parte de información previa en el ADN y parte por causas ambientales en la gestación. Los embriones se ven sometidos a la selección de la expresión de los genes durante la gestación del embarazo: no solo por causas externas que afectan a la madre (medicación, enfermedades, toxinas, alimentación...) sino al microquimerismo de esta cuando ha tenido parejas anteriores.

Lo de las moscas es claro: se expresan genes que contribuyen a un mayor o menor tamaño del fenotipo independientemente del genotipo de los progenitores.


----------



## Dr.Nick (9 Oct 2021)

A ver, el material genético es solo del padre y de la madre. Punto pelota. Otra cosa es que el esperma de alguna manera favorezca los óvulos más parecidos a él.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (9 Oct 2021)

Dios me libre de intentar explicarlo todo o dar a entender que no hay nada que no sepamos. Pero esto en concreto me parece de bastante complicada demostración y totalmente ilógico por otro lado.

Vamos a ver los óvulos como los espermatozoides, son gametos, es decir tienen la mitad del material genético de una célula adulta. SE COMPLETAN al ser fecundados. De dos mitades pasan a ser, por decirlo así, una célula completa que se divide una y otra vez, millones de veces hasta dar lugar a un nuevo individuo.

Tendrían que explicar como ese gameto, el óvulo, es capaz de incorporar nuevo material genético sin ser fecundado y sin ocasionar duplicaciones, desbarajustes y todo tipo de aberraciones genéticas. Para luego para colmo incorporar a su vez una nueva dotación cromosómica complementaria del "padre".

Lo veo totalmente inexplicable. No tiene el menor sentido o lógica. Pero se agradecen explicaciones.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (9 Oct 2021)

Cuando llegue la moronegrada con su sharia a no mucho tardar ya se acabaron los divorcios... disfrutemos mientras dure.


----------



## Y 32 MÁS (9 Oct 2021)

Puestos a decir teorías excéntricas, yo vería más sencillo que la mujer tomara ADN de un tío que le ha dado una transfusión de sangre que de otro que se la ha follado y no ha la fecundado.

El riego sanguíneo con la sangre del donante ha llegado a los ovarios y a los óvulos que están preparados para salir en el futuro.

Sin embargo, la lefa de los tíos que se la follaron no ha entrado en contacto con los ovarios, solo ha llegado a la vagina y el útero. Si no consigue fecundar, el cuerpo de la mujer lo absorbe o lo expulsa en la siguiente regla junto con el óvulo que no se ha fecundado y ya no sirve para nada.


----------



## Abrojo (9 Oct 2021)

Y 32 MÁS dijo:


> Puestos a decir teorías excéntricas, yo vería más sencillo que la mujer tomara ADN de un tío que le ha dado una transfusión de sangre que de otro que se la ha follado y no ha la fecundado.
> 
> El riego sanguíneo con la sangre del donante ha llegado a los ovarios y a los óvulos que están preparados para salir en el futuro.
> 
> Sin embargo, la lefa de los tíos que se la follaron no ha entrado en contacto con los ovarios, solo ha llegado a la vagina y el útero. Si no consigue fecundar, el cuerpo de la mujer lo absorbe o lo expulsa en la siguiente regla junto con el óvulo que no se ha fecundado y ya no sirve para nada.



igual por eso se dice que ocurre con parejas anteriores pero de larga duración en humanos, como comentaban con las viudas y los primeros maridos.


----------



## Gotthard (9 Oct 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Si me da igual si es en óvulos inmaduros o maduros. Lo que pregunto es precisamente cuál es esa forma en que se haría. No me vale que digas "de alguna forma", no: CÓMO.
> 
> Y lo pregunto porque no veo claro cómo puede mezclarse sin romper todo el genoma. Es decir, supongamos que se impregna de un 5% de genes del otro: CÓMO ESE 5% VA A PARAR A LOS CROMOSOMAS QUE TOCAN, SIN HACER QUE SEAN MÁS LARGOS DE LO NORMAL, SIN DUPLICAR TROZOS, SIN HACER UN COMPLETO DESBARAJUSTE.



Conjetura barata incoming.....

La cuestion es si llega o no el espermatozoide hasta el ovario y alli se mete en un foliculo. Pero si llegara y con su llave proteinica pudiera abrir el nucleo de un ovoblasto si podrian unirse y combinarse completamente los gametos, para los de la ESO las cadenas monocromosomaticas del padre y madre . Supongo que despues se cerraria, pero ya con los gametos combinados y a la que sale el ovulo en el periodo fertil otro espermatozoide activa la señal quimica del embarazo, pero al inyectar la informacion genetica no puede porque ya esta hecha la combinatoria y encuentra los telomeros ya cerrados para engancharse, con lo que su informacion genetica se queda atrapada en una sola celula y la primera mitosis se hace con la informacion genetica del anterior maromo.

La unica cosa que es que para que esta conjetura mia fuera cierta, la prueba de paternidad tendria que fallar completamente con la pareja actual.

La verdad es que no se porque no se hacen test de paternidad a todos y cada uno de los nacimientos. Aparte de las multiples ventajas en cuanto a identificacion positiva de paternidades, permitiria despejar esta incognita.

La foto del OP es brvtal, no se parece la criatura al padre en nada en absoluto y es una gota de agua con la anterior pareja.


----------



## Elbrujo (9 Oct 2021)

Brutal


----------



## Elbrujo (9 Oct 2021)

Gotthard dijo:


> Conjetura barata incoming.....
> 
> La cuestion es si llega o no el espermatozoide hasta el ovario y alli se mete en un foliculo. Pero si llegara y con su llave proteinica pudiera abrir el nucleo de un ovoblasto si podrian unirse y combinarse completamente los gametos, para los de la ESO las cadenas monocromosomaticas del padre y madre . Supongo que despues se cerraria, pero ya con los gametos combinados y a la que sale el ovulo en el periodo fertil otro espermatozoide activa la señal quimica del embarazo, pero al inyectar la informacion genetica no puede porque ya esta hecha la combinatoria y encuentra los telomeros ya cerrados para engancharse, con lo que su informacion genetica se queda atrapada en una sola celula y la primera mitosis se hace con la informacion genetica del anterior maromo.
> 
> ...



A ver si esque hay alguna otra explicacion para lo de la foto?


----------



## Teniente_Dan (9 Oct 2021)

Me cago en Dios


----------



## ueee3 (9 Oct 2021)

Gotthard dijo:


> Conjetura barata incoming.....
> 
> La cuestion es si llega o no el espermatozoide hasta el ovario y alli se mete en un foliculo. Pero si llegara y con su llave proteinica pudiera abrir el nucleo de un ovoblasto si podrian unirse y combinarse completamente los gametos, para los de la ESO las cadenas monocromosomaticas del padre y madre . Supongo que despues se cerraria, pero ya con los gametos combinados y a la que sale el ovulo en el periodo fertil otro espermatozoide activa la señal quimica del embarazo, pero al inyectar la informacion genetica no puede porque ya esta hecha la combinatoria y encuentra los telomeros ya cerrados para engancharse, con lo que su informacion genetica se queda atrapada en una sola celula y la primera mitosis se hace con la informacion genetica del anterior maromo.
> 
> ...



"
La unica cosa que es que para que esta conjetura mia fuera cierta, la prueba de paternidad tendria que fallar completamente con la pareja actual.
"
Tú mismo te has respondido. No, no puede ser eso (aquí se habla de tener genes de ambos padres, no sólo del anterior).


----------



## Gotthard (9 Oct 2021)

Y 32 MÁS dijo:


> Puestos a decir teorías excéntricas, yo vería más sencillo que la mujer tomara ADN de un tío que le ha dado una transfusión de sangre que de otro que se la ha follado y no ha la fecundado.
> 
> El riego sanguíneo con la sangre del donante ha llegado a los ovarios y a los óvulos que están preparados para salir en el futuro.
> 
> Sin embargo, la lefa de los tíos que se la follaron no ha entrado en contacto con los ovarios, solo ha llegado a la vagina y el útero. Si no consigue fecundar, el cuerpo de la mujer lo absorbe o lo expulsa en la siguiente regla junto con el óvulo que no se ha fecundado y ya no sirve para nada.



No menosprecies a los espermatozoides y sus capacidades atléticas.... suelen encontrarse con el ovulo en la ampolla de la trompa de falopio, que es donde el ovocito se queda esperando a los espermatozoides. Posiblemente en cada corrida muchos de los millones de espermatozoides que participan se pasen de largo del ovulo y alcancen la fimbria (la parte que conecta trompa y ovario). Si la tia esta en estado fertil la quimica uterina y de la trompa se vuelve favorable al esperma y los mantienen vivos, por lo que no seria descabellado pensar que pueda tener energia para llegar a un oviducto y ahi toparse con uno de los 300.000 ovoblastos que esperan.


----------



## Shudra (9 Oct 2021)

AJAJAJJAJ
BESSSTIALLLLL
Hezpañolas negreadas por la morisma que no las quiera ningún macho.


----------



## Gotthard (9 Oct 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> "
> La unica cosa que es que para que esta conjetura mia fuera cierta, la prueba de paternidad tendria que fallar completamente con la pareja actual.
> "
> Tú mismo te has respondido. No, no puede ser eso (aquí se habla de tener genes de ambos padres, no sólo del anterior).



La cosa es que no se hacen pruebas de paternidad suficientes, solo nos acordamos de Santa Barbara cuando truena. Si se hicieran a todos quiza otro gallo cantaria. La prueba de paternidad es un PCR paco, nada de ciencia de cohetes, con el virus nos hemos hecho mil cada uno.

Es extraño que las feministas esten en contra de las pruebas de paternidad, pese a ser las mas beneficiadas en teoria dejando a su pareja agarrado judicialmente para el mantenimiento del niño.... si es el padre...


----------



## Talosgüevos (9 Oct 2021)

ueee3 dijo:


> Si me da igual si es en óvulos inmaduros o maduros. Lo que pregunto es precisamente cuál es esa forma en que se haría. No me vale que digas "de alguna forma", no: CÓMO.
> 
> Y lo pregunto porque no veo claro cómo puede mezclarse sin romper todo el genoma. Es decir, supongamos que se impregna de un 5% de genes del otro: CÓMO ESE 5% VA A PARAR A LOS CROMOSOMAS QUE TOCAN, SIN HACER QUE SEAN MÁS LARGOS DE LO NORMAL, SIN DUPLICAR TROZOS, SIN HACER UN COMPLETO DESBARAJUSTE.



Pues eso no se sabe, realmente sabemos una mierda de muchas cosas .


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Talosgüevos (9 Oct 2021)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> A ver, el material genético es solo del padre y de la madre. Punto pelota. Otra cosa es que el esperma de alguna manera favorezca los óvulos más parecidos a él.



Pues no, eso se descubrió QIE no es así, las mujeres retienen material genético de todo el que se las folló a pelito.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## ciberobrero (9 Oct 2021)

Eso venía yo a decir, a quién se parecen los hijos de las carruseleras?


----------



## Elbrujo (9 Oct 2021)

Eso explica porque hay tanto hijo de puta. Si los primeros novios de las tias son el tipico malote barriobajero se quedan impregnadas del mal y luego pillan betazo para que las preñe. Pero al final les sale el hijo telegonico y cabroncillo.


----------



## Lammero (9 Oct 2021)

Por Dios, STOP IT

El TARADAXIO es el mejor embajador que le podría haber salido a la agenda transchuminista, cada día nos sorprende con nuevos horrores


----------



## Talosgüevos (9 Oct 2021)

Y 32 MÁS dijo:


> Puestos a decir teorías excéntricas, yo vería más sencillo que la mujer tomara ADN de un tío que le ha dado una transfusión de sangre que de otro que se la ha follado y no ha la fecundado.
> 
> El riego sanguíneo con la sangre del donante ha llegado a los ovarios y a los óvulos que están preparados para salir en el futuro.
> 
> Sin embargo, la lefa de los tíos que se la follaron no ha entrado en contacto con los ovarios, solo ha llegado a la vagina y el útero. Si no consigue fecundar, el cuerpo de la mujer lo absorbe o lo expulsa en la siguiente regla junto con el óvulo que no se ha fecundado y ya no sirve para nada.



Una de las teorías que leí es que de alguna forma el utero copia el material genético y lo envía al cerebro donde se almacena, lo que no tenían claro es en qué casos usa ese material .


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Gotthard (9 Oct 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> A ver si esque hay alguna otra explicacion para lo de la foto?



Dificil. Porque ademas el segundo hijo si que se parece un huevo a Piqué, pero el primero no tiene ni un rasgo. Joder, soy afortunado porque mis hijas se me parecen mogollón y tienen test que lo confirma, pero si volviera a nacer, tendria las criaturas con una tia virgen o sin apenas historial. Viendo este tema no es ninguna gilipollez el asunto, aunque el niño no tiene culpa de nada, andar pensando que igual te toco la china de un ovulo prefecundado por otro condiciona, y para mal, la relacion del padre con el niño...

En casos de juicios por impugnacion de paternidad, el shock psicologico de los padres cuando descubre la prueba judicial de ADN que el crio es de otro maromo es colosal. La relacion no vuelve a ser la misma, en perjuicio del niño que si es muy pequeño no sabe porque su papa ya no le trata igual y sufre horrores. Conozco casos dantescos, hasta de uno que se suicidó al conocer la noticia. Esto de la telegenesia deberia investigarse a fondo, porque mas de un padre esta condicionadisimo porque su hijo no se le parece en nada.

Parece que el mito de la virginidad y el rechazo a las mujeres promiscuas que se ve en todas las culturas tiene mas fundamento biologico del que pensaba.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Oct 2021)

Lammero dijo:


> Por Dios, STOP IT
> 
> El TARADAXIO es el mejor embajador que le podría haber salido a la agenda transchuminista, cada día nos sorprende con nuevos horrores



El algoritmo de burbuja es infalible.

Quién tiene más mensajes que reputación es subnormal profundo además de un troll que viene a cagar los hilos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Oct 2021)

Lo más probable es que unos óvulos maduros sean afectados y otros no y es el azar lo que puede llevar a que el siguiente hijo puede tener genética del anterior.


----------



## ATARAXIO (9 Oct 2021)

Una pequeña mutación nos ha hecho un poco más inteligentes que nuestros parientes los chimpancés, de la misma manera unas especies de delfines son más inteligentes que otras.

Pero los procesos biológicos son exactamente iguales que cualquier otro animal.

Los óvulos y los espermatozoides no entienden de sociedades modernas y normas sociales


----------



## Piotr (9 Oct 2021)

Entonces soy papá, y de tres hijos como mínimo


----------



## MijailPropagandaMan (10 Oct 2021)

TREMENDO, cada desvirgada implica dejar descendencia sin paguitas ni cambiar pañales?

De LUUUUUJO


----------



## Marca Hispánica (10 Oct 2021)

Gotthard dijo:


> Dificil. Porque ademas el segundo hijo si que se parece un huevo a Piqué, pero el primero no tiene ni un rasgo. Joder, soy afortunado porque mis hijas se me parecen mogollón y tienen test que lo confirma, pero si volviera a nacer, tendria las criaturas con una tia virgen o sin apenas historial. Viendo este tema no es ninguna gilipollez el asunto, aunque el niño no tiene culpa de nada, andar pensando que igual te toco la china de un ovulo prefecundado por otro condiciona, y para mal, la relacion del padre con el niño...
> 
> En casos de juicios por impugnacion de paternidad, el shock psicologico de los padres cuando descubre la prueba judicial de ADN que el crio es de otro maromo es colosal. La relacion no vuelve a ser la misma, en perjuicio del niño que si es muy pequeño no sabe porque su papa ya no le trata igual y sufre horrores. Conozco casos dantescos, hasta de uno que se suicidó al conocer la noticia. Esto de la telegenesia deberia investigarse a fondo, porque mas de un padre esta condicionadisimo porque su hijo no se le parece en nada.
> 
> Parece que el mito de la virginidad y el rechazo a las mujeres promiscuas que se ve en todas las culturas tiene mas fundamento biologico del que pensaba.



Este tema ya ha aparecido por el foro previamente y es desde luego una cosa que habría que estudiar mejor. Cuando lei sobre el asunto estas teorías eran descartadas como pseudo-nazis pero cada vez aparecen más estudios al respecto. Otros usuarios han sacado el término microquimerismo, que guarda relación.

En referencia a los antiguos, un filósofo griego ya observó que mujeres viudas tenían hijos con más parecido al difunto que al nuevo marido.

En un plano más espiritual, en la Biblia se dice que una mujer que enviuda se gana el derecho a casarse con el hermano de su marido. Y tiene mucho sentido, cuidar a tus sobrinos y los nuevos hijos. Si se parecen al hermano del padre aún se puede admitir en ese contexto.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (10 Oct 2021)

Acabáramos...¿Y nadie le ha comentado nada sobre este asunto a Julio Iglesias?


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Oct 2021)

*Si la madre es Rh negativo, su sistema inmunitario trata a las células fetales Rh positivas como si fuesen una sustancia extraña. El cuerpo de la madre crea anticuerpos contra dichas células sanguíneas fetales. Estos anticuerpos pueden pasar de nuevo a través de la placenta hacia el feto.*



Si la madre, antes de quedarse embarazada, ha generado ya anticuerpos anti D por algún motivo: sea porque ha recibido alguna transfusión Rh+ o bien si ha tenido un embarazo anterior de un hijo Rh+, aparece la incompatibilidad. Pero a veces, la diferencia de Rh no se descubre hasta el segundo hijo porque en el primer parto, la madre aún no ha podido crear anticuerpos contra la substancia Rh.

En un estudio reciente en el que ha participado el Banco de Sangre se ha visto que un 60% de las madre Rh – negativo son portadoras de un feto Rh+ positivo.

La incompatibilidad Rh afecta aproximadamente al 5% de las parejas. Un 10% de las madres Rh- se sensibiliza después de su primer embarazo y el 30% lo hace después del segundo embarazo.









La incompatibilitat entre madre y feto por la sangre - Blog Banc de Sang i Teixits


Las dos clasificaciones de grupos sanguíneos más comunes son ABO y el grupo Rh. A la hora de hacer transfusiones hay que tener siempre en cuenta, pero en el caso de Rh es muy importante tenerlo en cuenta en uno de los momentos más destacados de la vida: durante el embarazo. Hay una enfermedad...




www.bancsang.net













Incompatibilidad RH: MedlinePlus enciclopedia médica


Es una afección que se desarrolla cuando una mujer embarazada tiene sangre Rh negativa y el bebé que lleva en su vientre tiene sangre Rh positiva.




medlineplus.gov




.






La incompatibilidad de Rh durante el embarazo (para Padres) - Nemours KidsHealth


Esta prueba básica determina el grupo sanguíneo y el factor Rh, que pueden desempeñar un papel importante en la salud de su bebé.




kidshealth.org


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Oct 2021)

*Los espermatozoides van con guardaespaldas*
Un trabajo retrata a las células encargadas de que el sistema inmune no aniquile a los garantes de la descendencia




elpais.com


*El sistema inmune aprende a diferenciar entre la células del propio organismo y las ajenas. Cualquier elemento extraño es localizado y destruido. Entonces, ¿por qué no destruye el sistema inmune a los espermatozoides?*

dice el vídeo :

Los espermatozoides tienen servicio de seguridad
El sistema inmune lucha contra las células extrañas y las destruye
Así que debería matar a los espermatozoides porque aparecen en el cuerpo
Pero para protegerlos están los macrófagos , unas células que los defienden del propio sistema inmune.
¿ cómo lo hacen?
Produciendo moléculas que impiden que otras células del sistema inmune entre en los testículos y los aniquilen



*El sistema inmune aprende a diferenciar entre la células del propio organismo y las ajenas. Cualquier elemento extraño es localizado y destruido. Entonces, ¿por qué no destruye el sistema inmune a los espermatozoides?*

El trabajo detalla que hay dos tipos de macrófagos, unas células que no solo acuden al lugar de una infección y destruyen a los patógenos, sino que también regulan la actividad de otras células del sistema inmune. Hay un tipo que se origina durante el desarrollo embrionario, y otro que se produce a lo largo de toda la vida en la médula ósea.

Ambas clases están presentes en los testículos. Hay un tipo que se encuentra en las partes encargadas de producir testosterona y que son de origen embrionario, es decir, están ahí desde el nacimiento. El segundo tipo de macrófagos se localiza en los túbulos seminíferos, donde están las células madre que, al madurar, se convierten en espermatozoides.


----------



## eL PERRO (10 Oct 2021)

Es dificil que seais mas idiotas. Cada dia que pasa os superais me cago en dios


----------



## Wamba (10 Oct 2021)

Os dejo el paper.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (10 Oct 2021)

Otro excelente hilo de don ataraxio ...un placer y honor tenerlo en burbuja


----------



## Alcazar (10 Oct 2021)

Y si la pareja anterior fué un hombre de otra raza, pongamos un negro sudanés? Tendría riesgo el siguiente de engendrar un hijo con rasgos negroides según esa teoría?

No lo se rick...


----------



## audienorris1899 (10 Oct 2021)

Esto explicaría el porqué con el paso de los años se me está poniendo cara de Julio Iglesias.


----------



## Cens0r (10 Oct 2021)

Esto tiene el mismo sentido que el lamarckismo. Ni mas ni menos. Y si no, que me lo demuestres. Estás difundiendo mentiras. Lo afirmo. Y si tienes lo que se ha de tener, refútalo en vez de meterme en el ignore.


----------



## bsnas (10 Oct 2021)

Quitais las ganas de follar y de tener hijes.


----------



## asakopako (10 Oct 2021)

Me siento como Gengis Khan. Mis pequeños vástagos andan por ahí sin tener que mantenerlos ni aguantar a la petarda. Win-win de libro.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Oct 2021)

Alcazar dijo:


> Y si la pareja anterior fué un hombre de otra raza, pongamos un negro sudanés? Tendría riesgo el siguiente de engendrar un hijo con rasgos negroides según esa teoría?
> 
> No lo se rick...



todavía hay muchísimo que aprender . Todo esto es una ciencia nueva . 

No deja de haber sorpresas constantemente ! analizando el ADN de las crías de loros que son " monógamos " para toda la vida , han descubierto que hay crías de otros padres . por poner un ejemplo . Si bien es cierto que la hembra puede copular con otros machos como es habitual incluso en especies monógamas , hay muchas trampas biológicas para diversificar las genética de las crías . En muchas especies y no sólo aves , la hembra retiene " elige " el semen de los machos preferidos aunque sea copulada por muchos otros. 
*
POR UN LADO ESTÁ LA IMPRESCINDIBLE AYUDA DE UN MACHO PARA LA SUPERVIVENCIA DE LAS CRÍAS EN LAS ESPECIES QUE NACEN MUY POCO DESARROLLADAS 

POR EL OTRO ESTÁ LA FECUNDACIÓN , QUE ES UN MOMENTO MUY PUNTUAL Y BREVE , A VECES DE SÓLO UNAS HORAS , DURANTE EL LARGO CICLO REPRODUCTIVO Y QUE PUEDE SUCEDER DURANTE LA NOCHE ( MIENTRAS EL MACHO VINCULADO ESTÁ DORMIDO , POR EJEMPLO ) *




*El circuito neuronal que explica la monogamia del topillo de la pradera*
La monogamia es poco frecuente entre los animales mamíferos. El porcentaje de especies que mantienen un único compañero durante su vida no llega al 5%. Entre ellas se encuentra el
www.elmundo.es


Según Liu, su trabajo es un ejemplo de los esfuerzos en el campo de la neurociencia para identificar mejor *cómo funcionan los circuitos cerebrales durante las interacciones sociales*. Su objetivo es ayudar a mejorar las habilidades sociales de personas que sufren trastornos neurológicos que alteran su capacidad para comunicarse y relacionarse con otros, como el autismo.

Este tipo de investigación, señala Liu, sería imposible en humanos: "Actualmente no existe una tecnología que lo permita, aunque esto podría cambiar en el futuro. *Hay interés clínico en llevar la optogenética a la medicina humana como terapia potencial para tratar algunos trastornos* del cerebro. Asimismo, la estimulación magnética transcraneana es una tecnología no invasiva que podría tener usos terapéuticos",

"Se trata de un descubrimiento muy interesante porque *demuestra la relación e importancia de las conexiones entre diferentes partes del cerebro, como son el cuerpo estriado y el córtex*, y aspectos de la vida social como, por ejemplo. el patrón de comportamiento parental y el amor en las parejas",


----------



## Ebonycontractor (10 Oct 2021)

Lo de la foto del Op es porque Shakira es una panchita de manual, de las que son uniceja y peludas, lo que pasa que nos la ha colado haciendose pasar por una venus de boticelli blanquita, pero no, el hijo la delata.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Oct 2021)

Viroma humano - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Oct 2021)

Humanidad podría reproducirse sin utilizar espermatozoides: estudio


Un estudio informó que es posible reproducirse sin la necesidad de una producción de espermatozoides por parte del hombre.




www.adn40.mx






*Científicos crean espermatozoides de manera artificial*
Para ello, su primer *estudio* lo realizaron en 210 ratones; de estos obtuvieron células madre de la médula ósea para crear células de esperma que fueron inyectadas en úteros de hembras.

De estos 210 intentos sólo se produjeron 7 nacimientos de ratones, pero presentaban enfermedades que les provocaron la muerte a los 5 meses de haber nacido.

Al ver estos resultados decidieron llevar su experimento al humano para encontrar *nuevas formas de reproducirse *y, en el 2006, comenzaron a extraer células madre de la médula ósea de hombres.

Para desarrollar *espermatozoides* tuvieron que combinar las células madre del hombre con un tipo de vitamina A; este era el primer paso, pues fomentaba la fase inicial de los *espermatozoides* conocida como célula espermatogonial.


----------



## NewTroll (10 Oct 2021)

Excelente hilo, lo sigo.


----------



## sorosgay (10 Oct 2021)




----------



## Viviendo Digno (10 Oct 2021)

Quitáis las ganas de vivir


----------



## morethanafeeling (10 Oct 2021)

La verdad es que esta teoría tiene sentido ya que cuando los genes de una pareja son muy parecidos como en el caso de hermanos o primos los hijos acostumbran a nacer con problemas. ¿Qué mejor forma podría tener la naturaleza de lograr una buena mezcla que combinar no solo los genes de los padres si no también los de las anteriores pareja sexuales?

No demuestra nada pero conozco a una pareja, la cuál se con seguridad que no tuvieron parejas anteriores, que tienen dos hijos que son fotocopias de los padres. El niño es idéntico al padre y la niña idéntica a la madre. ¿Pudiera ser que el motivo de que otras parejas tengan hijos a los que resulta muy complicado encontrarles parecido sea porque la madre tuvo otras parejas sexuales anteriores?

Por contra, si esta teoría fuera cierta supongo que se darían muchos casos de parejas blancas que tuvieran hijos negros porque la madre tuvo alguna pareja anterior de ese color. O viceversa. Y eso no suele pasar salvo que haya habido infidelidad. O sea que la teoría falla o la genética de las parejas anteriores tiene mucha menos relevancia que la de la actual.


----------



## Cicciolino (10 Oct 2021)

Hilazo marca de la casa de la factoría MAMARRAXIO, y con jran hécsito de púvlico.

Una monita tití chiamada Shakira se folla apple-ito a su ex pastoso en alguna de sus múltiples giras por el mundo, su neonobio Piquetonto, quintaesencia del retraso y del aparguelamiento, se come los cuernos y el bombo creyendo (o fingiendo) que es suyo y un virgen tarado adicto a pensar animalescamente como le peta encaja a martillazos los hechos en una teoría delirante traída por los pelos de foritos yanquis y tallada ad hoc para justificar su desprecio por las mujeres disfrazado de estoicismo.

Ok.

¿Qué hopina el famoso lorito gris jenio?, ¿ha sido él el fautor de esta cagarruta? Hoy échale doble de alpiste para que reponga fuerzas...


----------



## Notrabajo34 (10 Oct 2021)

Yo no se si esto sera verdad pero a mi a me han pasado cosas raras de cojones con pajaros y conozco a mas de uno que igual, hoy mismo hemos estado hablando de este tema por algo que nos ha ocurrido este año y desconocemos que cojones ha pasado, yo lo achaco a un fallo mio a la hora de juntar parejas o un descuido pero sigo sin saber muy bien que ha ocurrido.

En una camada ha salido un bicho que era de otro padre tiempo despues de haberle dado la pareja a un amigo.

Yo juraria que ese pajaro no estuvo en contacto con esa pajara este año, pero ademas es que ni aun estandolo deberia haber nacido esa cria en el periodo en el que lo hizo, pero bueno que no sabemos que cojones ha pasado que de una camada ha salido un hermano que pertenece claramente al padre que le puse a esa pajara el año anterior, todo raro.


----------



## Mizraim (10 Oct 2021)

No se, la teoría parece interesante, pero se me ocurriría mil formas de rebatirlo científicamente.


----------



## Wamba (10 Oct 2021)

Es que no os habeis leido el paper... ADN solo hay del que insemina, pero hay otros factors no geneticos que quedan impregnados en los ovulos no maduros rociados con semen de anteriores machos.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (10 Oct 2021)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Hilazo marca de la casa de la factoría MAMARRAXIO, y con jran hécsito de púvlico.
> 
> Una monita tití chiamada Shakira se folla apple-ito a su ex pastoso en alguna de sus múltiples giras por el mundo, su neonobio Piquetonto, quintaesencia del retraso y del aparguelamiento, se come los cuernos y el bombo creyendo (o fingiendo) que es suyo y un virgen tarado adicto a pensar animalescamente como le peta encaja a martillazos los hechos en una teoría delirante traída por los pelos de foritos yanquis y tallada ad hoc para justificar su desprecio por las mujeres disfrazado de estoicismo.
> 
> ...



Tenía que decirse y se ha dicho. Ya va siendo hora de desenmascarar al mamaraxio de los cojones y sus teorías pseudo científicas paco de mierda.


----------



## asakopako (10 Oct 2021)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Tenía que decirse y se ha dicho. Ya va siendo hora de desenmascarar al mamaraxio de los cojones y sus teorías pseudo científicas paco de mierda.



Yo a desenmascararle no llego, pero ya me ha jodido 3 ruedas de ratón con sus tochos. Debería dedicarse a los agarponis. Es como el de rojos y sus rojadas, que su firma es infinitamente más larga que sus mensajes. Por su culpa he tenido que desactivar las firmas.

Les metería en el ignore pero hay un límite y cada día se crean 15 o 20 trolls.


----------



## sorosgay (10 Oct 2021)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Tenía que decirse y se ha dicho. Ya va siendo hora de desenmascarar al mamaraxio de los cojones y sus teorías pseudo científicas paco de mierda.















Los hijos pueden parecerse al ex de la madre - El Comercio


----------



## Insurgent (10 Oct 2021)

De la misma manera que guardan virus y hongos de hombres es plausible que guarden ADN de relaciones anteriores. Seguro que la gente que convive con animales tiene en su cuerpo fragmentos de ADN de animales y viceversa, quizás por eso se parecen dueños y perros.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El hecho de que desde el principio de los tiempos se buscasen mujeres vírgenes para ser las madres de los hijos , tiene sus razones .
> 
> No sólo queda tocado el cuerpo sino la mente.
> 
> ...



Mi abuela tuvo 10 hijos , todas mis tías y tíos tienen familias numerosas . Son gente normal . Nadie se ha divorciado . tengo más de 30 primos .

La mejor forma de esterilizar a los españoles , es desligar el sexo de su verdadera razón de ser , que es la reproducción y la unión de la pareja a través de los ciclos reproductivos.

hacer creer que la razón para emparejarse es follar , es la bomba gay : sexo estéril y promiscuo con la finalidad de drogarse con la dopamina que provoca este tipo de relaciones.


----------



## Vantage (10 Oct 2021)

¿Podrian adquirir esas caracteristicas mas de un ovulo por fertilizar?
Si uno de esos ovulos fuese luego fertilizado, y abortado, ¿aun asi podria darse esa situacion en un futuro embarazo?
No me ha quedado del todo clara donde se almacena esa informacion "pseudogenetica"


----------



## Tblls (10 Oct 2021)

Moscas.....


----------



## CharlesBPayaso (10 Oct 2021)

jajaja, chorradas para exculpar a una puta por poner cuernos.


----------



## lacuentaatras (10 Oct 2021)

cuento mi caso.....

La cosa es que el hijo de mi ex, le veo "igualito a mi"......

Una vez entré en el cuarto del niño y vi en la pared una foto con 6-8 años que me dejó ralladisimo...¿que hace el niño con una foto mia de niño colgada en su habitación?...¿en la misma portura......? con el mismo mono judo?

Prestando atención vi al niño y no a mi, que tambien,, pero tambien, el parecido a su padre oficial.....pero incluso ahora con 17, le veo ramalazos mios....

Años más tarde, le pedi que me configurara el wasap, y puso una foto suya de cuando tenía 5 años en la foto de mi perfil......y ahora toda mi familia cree que tengo un hijo del que nunca les informe, porque le ven clavadito a mi a esos años..... y como les cuadra con "mis rarezas"....no me creen..


----------



## Talosgüevos (10 Oct 2021)

CharlesBPayaso dijo:


> jajaja, chorradas para exculpar a una puta por poner cuernos.



Pues no son chorradas, es algo serio por lo que el hombre debería plantearse NO TENER HIJOS CON CARRUSELERAS, solo mujeres virgenes para pensar en tener familia, como ya no quedan que tengan hijos los marronoides y los apanchitados.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## abdecker (10 Oct 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Dios me libre de intentar explicarlo todo o dar a entender que no hay nada que no sepamos. Pero esto en concreto me parece de bastante complicada demostración y totalmente ilógico por otro lado.
> 
> Vamos a ver los óvulos como los espermatozoides, son gametos, es decir tienen la mitad del material genético de una célula adulta. SE COMPLETAN al ser fecundados. De dos mitades pasan a ser, por decirlo así, una célula completa que se divide una y otra vez, millones de veces hasta dar lugar a un nuevo individuo.
> 
> ...



Bueno, esto no es del todo así.
Se sabe que la madre aporta siempre más material genético que el padre.
por ejemplo el adn mitocondrial solo lo aporta la madre y hay evidencias que el adn de las mitocondrias se modifica a lo largo del tiempo y puede influir en el fenotipo


----------



## Talosgüevos (10 Oct 2021)

abdecker dijo:


> Bueno, esto no es del todo así.
> Se sabe que la madre aporta siempre más material genético que el padre.
> por ejemplo el adn mitocondrial solo lo aporta la madre y hay evidencias que el adn de las mitocondrias se modifica a lo largo del tiempo y puede influir en el fenotipo



Es que precisamente lo que yo leí va por ahí, nada de fecundar ovulos como dicen algunos, simplemente la mujer guarda copia de ese adn , incluso algunos dicen que el semen del hombre modifica el adn de la mujer. Está todo muy en el aire, se sabe que pasa pero no se sabe bien porque, además lo curioso es que no pasa siempre, es bastante aleatorio.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Oct 2021)

Tblls dijo:


> Moscas.....



no verás una mejor explicación del sentido del coito humano que en esta de unos grillos .


----------



## Elbrujo (10 Oct 2021)

Segun estos desvirgar a pelo al mayor numero de geminas es otro win win asi se parecen a uno jijiji


----------



## frikerG (10 Oct 2021)




----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Oct 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Dios me libre de intentar explicarlo todo o dar a entender que no hay nada que no sepamos. Pero esto en concreto me parece de bastante complicada demostración y totalmente ilógico por otro lado.
> 
> Vamos a ver los óvulos como los espermatozoides, son gametos, es decir tienen la mitad del material genético de una célula adulta. SE COMPLETAN al ser fecundados. De dos mitades pasan a ser, por decirlo así, una célula completa que se divide una y otra vez, millones de veces hasta dar lugar a un nuevo individuo.
> 
> ...




Nada diferencia el proceso de fecundación de un humano , de cualquier otro primate .

Aunque cada especie tiene sus pequeñas singularidades en esa interesante transformación de dos organismos unicelulares en otro pluricelular , lo que realmente está sucediendo en el pequeño mar que es el útero de las madres , es la formación de LUCA , el antepasado del que todos descendemos. 

















Todos los seres vivos descendemos de una única bacteria : LUCA (last universal common ancestor)


Todos los seres vivos descendemos de una única bacteria . LUCA Un ratón es muchísimo más inteligente que un humano autista . Ya no digamos otros problemas mentales más graves. Si dejas a un ratón y a un autista en el monte, el ratón podrá sobrevivir tranquilamente, hacer una madriguera ...




www.burbuja.info














Así era LUCA, el primer ser vivo de la Tierra


Fue un microorganismo muy simple y que probablemente vivió hace unos 4.000 millones de años junto a una chimenea hidrotermal




www.abc.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Oct 2021)

para analizar estos temas conviene desprenderse del ANTROPOCENTRISMO CARTESIANO del que es víctima la cosmovisión occidental. 

No piensen en los humanos como los únicos seres vivos del planeta . Lo único que nos diferencia es que algunos humanos son un poco más inteligentes que algunos monos .


----------



## Elbrujo (10 Oct 2021)

Insurgent dijo:


> De la misma manera que guardan virus y hongos de hombres es plausible que guarden ADN de relaciones anteriores. Seguro que la gente que convive con animales tiene en su cuerpo fragmentos de ADN de animales y viceversa, quizás por eso se parecen dueños y perros.



Osgia puta esto tambien se dice si XD


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Oct 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Dios me libre de intentar explicarlo todo o dar a entender que no hay nada que no sepamos. Pero esto en concreto me parece de bastante complicada demostración y totalmente ilógico por otro lado.
> 
> Vamos a ver los óvulos como los espermatozoides, son gametos, es decir tienen la mitad del material genético de una célula adulta. SE COMPLETAN al ser fecundados. De dos mitades pasan a ser, por decirlo así, una célula completa que se divide una y otra vez, millones de veces hasta dar lugar a un nuevo individuo.
> 
> ...




lo de " dios te libre " es una expresión o tienes a dios como creador ? 

es que eso cambia sustancialmente tu credibilidad . 

En cualquier caso , si tenemos en cuenta que somos ranas , no caemos en el sesgo de suponer que somos especialitos .


----------



## Elbrujo (10 Oct 2021)

lacuentaatras dijo:


> cuento mi caso.....
> 
> La cosa es que el hijo de mi ex, le veo "igualito a mi"......
> 
> ...



Te corriste a pelo dentro de tu ex? 

Seguro que no es tuyo?


----------



## Elbrujo (10 Oct 2021)

Gotthard dijo:


> Dificil. Porque ademas el segundo hijo si que se parece un huevo a Piqué, pero el primero no tiene ni un rasgo. Joder, soy afortunado porque mis hijas se me parecen mogollón y tienen test que lo confirma, pero si volviera a nacer, tendria las criaturas con una tia virgen o sin apenas historial. Viendo este tema no es ninguna gilipollez el asunto, aunque el niño no tiene culpa de nada, andar pensando que igual te toco la china de un ovulo prefecundado por otro condiciona, y para mal, la relacion del padre con el niño...
> 
> En casos de juicios por impugnacion de paternidad, el shock psicologico de los padres cuando descubre la prueba judicial de ADN que el crio es de otro maromo es colosal. La relacion no vuelve a ser la misma, en perjuicio del niño que si es muy pequeño no sabe porque su papa ya no le trata igual y sufre horrores. Conozco casos dantescos, hasta de uno que se suicidó al conocer la noticia. Esto de la telegenesia deberia investigarse a fondo, porque mas de un padre esta condicionadisimo porque su hijo no se le parece en nada.
> 
> Parece que el mito de la virginidad y el rechazo a las mujeres promiscuas que se ve en todas las culturas tiene mas fundamento biologico del que pensaba.



Le hiciste la prueba de paternidad a los tuyos?

Si lo de las carruseleras echa para atras en todos sitios y acabamos de descubrir el porque. Por suerte la mia llego virgen a mi y mi hijo se parece brutalmente a mi pero como decis nunca es suficiente yo soy un desconfiado patologico y seguramente le haga la prueba y si es mio la enmarque en el salon


----------



## Talosgüevos (10 Oct 2021)

Ya lo he dicho y lo repito, la naturaleza le puso jumen a la mujer por algo, si es para tener hijos HUIR DE LAS QUE NO SEAN VIRGENES y procurar preñarlas a la primera o con lo putas que son vete a saber . El problema es que hoy en día dudo de que queden virgenes de más de 12-13 años y es ilegal lefarlas.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## lacuentaatras (10 Oct 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Te corriste a pelo dentro de tu ex?
> 
> Seguro que no es tuyo?



por fechas...imposible.....cuando cortamos no hubo recaidas ni nada que deje dudas...

(esto nunca lo he contado pero me llevo a muchas conclusiones.......Nunca usaba condon y ella tomaba pastillas....

Un dia me solto en una de esas respuestas expontaneas, a no recuerdo qué, "tú, pero si tu eres esteril"....me dejo algo tocado y deseoso de poder pensar "en otras posibilidades, que no hay que ser malpensadooo"


----------



## Elbrujo (10 Oct 2021)

lacuentaatras dijo:


> por fechas...imposible.....cuando cortamos no hubo recaidas ni nada que deje dudas...
> 
> (esto nunca lo he contado pero me llevo a muchas conclusiones.......Nunca usaba condon y ella tomaba pastillas....
> 
> Un dia me solto en una de esas respuestas expontaneas, a no recuerdo qué, "tú, pero si tu eres esteril"....me dejo algo tocado y deseoso de poder pensar "en otras posibilidades, que no hay que ser malpensadooo"



Vamos que dejo de tomar la pasti para preñarse. Uf que zorra


----------



## Elbrujo (10 Oct 2021)

Podriamos decir que del mismo modo que la corrida de los primeros novios afectan a los ovulos de la mujer por temas de ARN mensajero. Tambien podrian hacerlo las vacunas con esta tecnologia ?  llevandolo a otros campos


----------



## lacuentaatras (10 Oct 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Vamos que dejo de tomar la pasti para preñarse. Uf que zorra




prefiero pensar que son "delitos de enamoradas"........y darle cierto aire no sé que, y unos unicornios...


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> “El esperma, después de penetrar en el útero, es absorbido por el organismo femenino y ejerce una influencia sobre los óvulos que aún no están maduros”, como sugería ya Weismann.



Sea cual sea la explicacion, lo que esta fuera de toda duda, es que las hembras humanas almacenan el adn del esperma de sus parejas sexuales.

PD- En el mundo animal tenemos embarazos meses despues de la ultima copula.


----------



## elmegaduque (10 Oct 2021)

Una vez más, se demuestra lo adecuado de la Sharía conforme a la naturaleza humana.


----------



## NCB (10 Oct 2021)

*TELEGONÍCESE*


----------



## EnergiaLibre (10 Oct 2021)

a los progres y nacionalpagafantes no les afecta seguirán siendo betas para siempre


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Oct 2021)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Sea cual sea la explicacion, lo que esta fuera de toda duda, es que las hembras humanas almacenan el adn del esperma de sus parejas sexuales.
> 
> PD- En el mundo animal tenemos embarazos meses despues de la ultima copula.



aunque hay muchos casos de lo que tú te refieres , para citar uno muy común , el de las gallinas . Las aves son parientes de los humanos. 
Ambos descendemos de los reptiles , que descienden de los anfibios , que descienden de los peces, que descienden de las anémonas, que descienden de LUCA . Nuestro antepasado que se manifiesta en la fusión del espermatozoide y el óvulo. 

Alguna gente se sorprende cuando imagina que descendemos de los peces, sin darse cuenta que él ha descendido de los testículo de su padre y salió disparado al útero de su madre convertido en pequeño mar, al encuentro con esa gran célula que es el óvulo y que en vez de comérselo se fusionan para iniciar una asombrosa transformación que llevó millones de años , y en el caso de los humanos , lleva 9 meses a tiempo acelerado. 

*El gallo deposita durante la cópula el esperma en la entrada de la cloaca de la gallina. Algunos espermatozoides penetran en el oviducto y suben a través de él en busca de un óvulo para fertilizarlo. Esta carrera en busca del óvulo puede durar alrededor de 24 horas. Hay otros espermatozoides que en lugar de subir por el oviducto se quedan, almacenándose en unas glándulas situadas cerca de la salida del útero (depósito seminal), pudiendo fertilizar los huevos hasta tres o cuatro semanas después de la cópula; si bien, las probabilidades de éxito disminuyen a partir del décimo día. Las gallinas no tienen necesidad de ser pisadas todos los días por un gallo ya que pueden conservar dentro de ellas el esperma de uno o de varios gallos.










Cuántos días dura el esperma del gallo dentro de la gallina


Los espermatozoides almacenados en las glándulas seminales de las gallinas pueden fertilizar los huevos hasta tres semanas después de la cúpula con el macho




www.fincacasarejo.com




*


----------



## Santirey (10 Oct 2021)

Pues habrá que pedir curriculum firmado y certíficado además de consentimiento escrito.


----------



## Vilux (10 Oct 2021)

Si fuese cierto que hay óvulos inmaduros fecundados en reserva entonces se verían embarazos "espontáneos" a más de 9 meses del último polvo. No parece que ocurra.


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Oct 2021)

_*La naturaleza y Mendel, se venga de las carruseleras !!!.        *_


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Oct 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Podriamos decir que del mismo modo que la corrida de los primeros novios afectan a los ovulos de la mujer por temas de ARN mensajero. Tambien podrian hacerlo las vacunas con esta tecnologia ?  llevandolo a otros campos



Tengo un hilo en la guardería, de cómo los espermatozoides acompañados del viroma de un individuo que lo deposita en la parte final del tracto digestivo de otro individuo , es absorbido como si fuse un supositorio y afecta al sistema inmunológico que no tiene previsto tal incursión. 

_semen en el recto cambia el viroma y altera el sistema inmunológico al pasar a ser absorbido por el organismo de la persona que permita que eso suceda, algo que no está previsto en la fisiología humana.
A través de la boca introducimos alimentos en el estómago, los ácidos gástricos dan buena cuenta de lo que entra .
Igualmente la vagina que está diseñada para defenderse del semen y los envites de la cópula .
pero no las paredes del recto .
el interior de la *vagina* es muy *ácido* (pH muy bajo), de modo que ataca despiadadamente a los espermatozoides, que sólo son capaces de sobrevivir cuando el pH está por encima de 7.

Por este motivo, en este primer paso mueren el *99% de los espermatozoides*, quedando sólo unos pocos afortunados que finalmente conseguirán llegar a las inmediaciones del óvulo .
Pero eso no sucede en el recto que como no ha evolucionado para tal faena es vulnerado con facilidad y absorbido con facilidad por las paredes permeables ._


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (10 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *Los hijos pueden parecerse a la pareja anterior de la madre (y sin infidelidad)*
> Un estudio con moscas apoya esta antigua teoría, denominada telegonía, que hasta ahora no había podido demostrarse
> 
> 
> ...





Ir a 1:55 .

El bebe Kal El es "quimerizado" o "telegonizado" con todas las celulas de los habitantes de Krypton .



Ya mas seriamente , es muy posible que la telegonia exista , pero habria que saber hasta que punto es un mecanismo para salvar a la prole y la diversidad genetica del grupo humano local .

Y como lamentablemente vivimos en una sociedad promiscua , no se si se podrian hacer analisis de paternidad con ADN de personas fallecidas a los hijos de la segunda pareja varon con su viuda , y mucho mas extensos ya que las ramificaciones del asunto son extensas y diversas .

Tambien olvidamos el quimerismo , la fusion de dos o mas embriones en un solo individuo.

En fin que al final una simple muestra de ADN y un resultado negativo podrian ser un falso negativo , quizas seria mas importante a futuro una muestra genital profunda para el analisis genetico , por que ahi esta la verdadera continuidad genetica familiar patrilineal .


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Oct 2021)

Elbrujo dijo:


> Podriamos decir que del mismo modo que la corrida de los primeros novios afectan a los ovulos de la mujer por temas de ARN mensajero. Tambien podrian hacerlo las vacunas con esta tecnologia ?  llevandolo a otros campos



Tengo un hilo en veteranos de cómo los espermatozoides acompañados del viroma de un individuo que lo deposita en la parte final del tracto digestivo de otro individuo , es absorbido como si fuse un supositorio y afecta al sistema inmunológico que no tiene previsto tal incursión.


elmegaduque dijo:


> Una vez más, se demuestra lo adecuado de la Sharía conforme a la naturaleza humana.



heredarán las riquezas que nuestros antepasados acumularon durante tantas generaciones de gente normal , hasta que llegó esta , la última . 

LA GENERACIÓN DEGENERADA .


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Oct 2021)

Vilux dijo:


> Si fuese cierto que hay óvulos inmaduros fecundados en reserva entonces se verían embarazos "espontáneos" a más de 9 meses del último polvo. No parece que ocurra.



el espermatozoide está programado para perforar cualquier pared celular parecida al óvulo . En todo eso puede haber muchas situaciones que dependen del azar o la casualidad. Por ejemplo :

suponiendo que algunos óvulos inmaduros hubiesen sido afectados , si con el paso de los meses esa mujer ovula ( tiene la regla ) sin que nadie la fecunde de nuevo, esos óvulos que son un número limitado , desparecerán para siempre . 

Si por el contrario una mujer deja una relación sexualmente activa y se queda embarazada de otro hombre puede ser probable que ambos genes se mezclen como puede ser el caso de Shakira y tantos otros.


----------



## Talosgüevos (10 Oct 2021)

Vilux dijo:


> Si fuese cierto que hay óvulos inmaduros fecundados en reserva entonces se verían embarazos "espontáneos" a más de 9 meses del último polvo. No parece que ocurra.



Es que según algunos eso no sucede así, simplemente la mujer almacena una copia del adn de todo el esperma que le introducen y luego de forma aleatoria ( no se sabe ni cómo ni cuándo) puede usar parte de ese adn, no es que se quede embarazada de un antiguo amante, es que el hijo puede tener rasgos de ese amante .


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## mindugi (10 Oct 2021)

Mizraim dijo:


> No se, la teoría parece interesante, pero se me ocurriría mil formas de rebatirlo científicamente.



Quizá los espermatozoides cumplan más funciones biológicas que autoinmolarse para que solo uno de ellos fecunde.
Pienso en la cantidad de información genética que puede haber contenida en una eyaculación, gibabytes de nucleótidos... Unos son de tipo X, otros de tipo Y... y más características que se nos escapan. No creo que toda esa información se degrade desapareciendo su influencia, así sin más. Aunque es cierto que deben superar el pH ácido de la vagina.

No me parece descabellado plantear que un fluido con alto contenido en material genético sea aborbido por la hembra, afectando a la reproducción e incluso a otros procesos fisiológicos. Hasta una bacteria intestinal es capaz de influir sobre la actividad nerviosa, ¿por qué no iba a poder hacerlo el semen humano?


----------



## mindugi (10 Oct 2021)

Vilux dijo:


> Si fuese cierto que hay óvulos inmaduros fecundados en reserva entonces se verían embarazos "espontáneos" a más de 9 meses del último polvo. No parece que ocurra.



No son fecundados, pero sí afectados por la presencia de material genético de otros machos, según el paper.


----------



## Al-paquia (10 Oct 2021)

Entonces si haces un test de ADN con parejas anteriores a la fecundación debería salir una correspondencia alta.

A por el Nobel!!!


----------



## Elbrujo (10 Oct 2021)

Entonces si las carruseleras se follan de primeras al malote de la clase y leugo para tener hijos se buscan al beta de turno eso explicaria como a medida que avanzan las generaciones son cada vez mas y mas chungos cabrones y degenerados?


----------



## XRL (10 Oct 2021)

y en que afecta esto a los gorgonitas?


----------



## skinnyemail (10 Oct 2021)

¿Se están inventando una teoría para poner los cuernos?

No soy puta jijiji se llama telegonia, guarda ese test de ADN que te hago una viogen.


----------



## Ebonycontractor (10 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Humanidad podría reproducirse sin utilizar espermatozoides: estudio
> 
> 
> Un estudio informó que es posible reproducirse sin la necesidad de una producción de espermatozoides por parte del hombre.
> ...



Seran capaces de crear bots NPCS. sabes que heredamos de nuestros padres y ancestros conflictos familiares sin resolver? Por eso somo como somos. Y si en esta vida no los resolvemos se los vamos pasando a los hijos. Esto conforma nuestra forma de ser, gustos, habilidades heredadas. Dudo que los 100tifikos puedan crear eso, cuando hasta hace poco estos ignorantes creían que esa información era tan solo "ADN basura".


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Oct 2021)

Otro virgen hablando de sexo..


----------



## EXTOUAREG (10 Oct 2021)

La cuestión es si se hiciera una prueba genética si ese hijo es 100% del padre que puso el esperma o cuánto porcentaje hay del ex, eso puede verse en análisis de ADN.


----------



## Kinky (10 Oct 2021)

No digo que crea que sea real pero prefiero creer en esto por el sano sentimiento del pueblo antes que dar carta blanca a todas las putas y subnormales simiescos de alma negra que nos rodean.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (10 Oct 2021)

Con los conocimientos actuales, sabemos que lo ideal sería buscar una virgen sin vacunar. Por tanto, concluimos que es tarea imposible. Hay que prepararse para extinguirse. Somos como los últimos egipcios o los últimos romanos.


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Oct 2021)

EXTOUAREG dijo:


> La cuestión es si se hiciera una prueba genética si ese hijo es 100% del padre que puso el esperma o cuánto porcentaje hay del ex, eso puede verse en análisis de ADN.



Investigar eso no interesa, pues se descubriria a muchos hijos de puta...

PD- La de calvos que deben de estan criando larvas ajenas, debe ser un numero exagerado !!!.


----------



## Talosgüevos (10 Oct 2021)

Que no, que es una guarra follamarronoides vale pero el hijo no tiene porque ser del marrón, los zorras absorben la Leda y le extraen el adn, lo almacenan y lo sacan cuando les parece . Supongo que es un mecanismo para evitar que los betazos se reproduzcan, el betazo la preña pero la ZORRA saca adn de pollatatuada y lo mezcla.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Oct 2021)

mindugi dijo:


> Quizá los espermatozoides cumplan más funciones biológicas que autoinmolarse para que solo uno de ellos fecunde.
> Pienso en la cantidad de información genética que puede haber contenida en una eyaculación, gibabytes de nucleótidos... Unos son de tipo X, otros de tipo Y... y más características que se nos escapan. No creo que toda esa información se degrade desapareciendo su influencia, así sin más. Aunque es cierto que deben superar el pH ácido de la vagina.
> 
> No me parece descabellado plantear que un fluido con alto contenido en material genético sea aborbido por la hembra, afectando a la reproducción e incluso a otros procesos fisiológicos. Hasta una bacteria intestinal es capaz de influir sobre la actividad nerviosa, ¿por qué no iba a poder hacerlo el semen humano?



El problema para analizar estos temas, es el enorme antropocentrismo científico y de la población en general.

De hecho mucha población, ve el semen como un fin de fiesta para echar por la cara, tragar y otras parafilias.

Nuestros parientes los bonobos tienen los testículos enormes con la finalidad de competir con el semen de otros machos.

El pene de los bonobos no tiene glande.

En los humanos sólo el primer chorro va destinado fecundación, por eso sale disparado a lo más profundo del útero . El resto tiene otras funciones una de las cuales es competir , atacar y atascar el semen de otros.


----------



## .Kaikus (10 Oct 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Que no, que es una guarra follamarronoides vale pero el hijo no tiene porque ser del marrón, los zorras absorben la Leda y le extraen el adn,



Hay osas que se quedan preñadas *meses despues del coito,* cuando las condiciones son mas favorables para la gestacion y la alimentacion despues del parto.









LAS HEMBRAS DE LA MAYORÍA DE LAS ESPECIES CONSERVAN LOS ESPERMATOZOIDES POR SEMANAS O MESES


30 enero 2012. Los científicos han descubierto que todo tipo de hembras - desde las aves hasta los reptiles y los insectos - tienen un truco ingenioso para prolongar la vida útil de los espermatozoides, dejando que se almacene durante semanas, meses o incluso años y muchos años. Los...




universitam.com


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (10 Oct 2021)

.Kaikus dijo:


> Hay osas que se quedan preñadas *meses despues del coito,* cuando las condiciones son mas favorables para la gestacion y la alimentacion despues del parto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Brutal.

Todas estas cosas no hacen más que confirmar lo de siempre, que el que llega primero se lleva la mejor parte. Si no desprecintas, ya has perdido.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Oct 2021)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Entonces si haces un test de ADN con parejas anteriores a la fecundación debería salir una correspondencia alta.
> 
> A por el Nobel!!!




Siempre y cuando se diese la casualidad de que ese óvulo en concreto , hubiese sido previamente fecundado y hubiese coincido con una nueva fecundación , de la que nacieseun niño que posteriormente analizasen su genética, que es algo que sucede pocas veces.

Es decir de pasar ese proceso biológico, no tendría por qué afectar al 100% de los óvulos inmaduros y los que hubiesen sido afectados no tendrían por que acabar convirtiéndose en personas a las que analizar su genoma


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Oct 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Brutal.
> 
> Todas estas cosas no hacen más que confirmar lo de siempre, que el que llega primero se lleva la mejor parte. Si no desprecintas, ya has perdido.



Bien es verdad que lo que buscan los españoles y las españolas de esta generación , no es tener hijos sino drogarse con el sexo, por tanto da igual como sea esa mujer o ese travesti o cualquier otra cosa que tenga agujero


----------



## Al-paquia (10 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Siempre y cuando se diese la casualidad de que ese óvulo en concreto , hubiese sido previamente fecundado y hubiese coincido con una nueva fecundación , de la que nacieseun niño que posteriormente analizasen su genética, que es algo que sucede pocas veces.
> 
> Es decir de pasar ese proceso biológico, no tendría por qué afectar al 100% de los óvulos inmaduros y los que hubiesen sido afectados no tendrían por que acabar convirtiéndose en personas a las que analizar su genoma



Vamos que no hay nobel, no?


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Oct 2021)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Vamos que no hay nobel, no?




Está todo por descubrir.

Lo que se sabe actualmente es muchísimo más de lo que se sabía hace 10 años , por lo tanto dentro de otros 10 años se sabrá mucho más


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (10 Oct 2021)

abdecker dijo:


> Bueno, esto no es del todo así.
> Se sabe que la madre aporta siempre más material genético que el padre.
> por ejemplo el adn mitocondrial solo lo aporta la madre y hay evidencias que el adn de las mitocondrias se modifica a lo largo del tiempo y puede influir en el fenotipo



Ejem, muy pillado por los pelos. El ADN mitocondrial efectivamente es el del óvulo, por tanto el de la madre, pero es marginal si lo comparamos con el somático. Solo afecta a las funciones mitocondriales y su trascendencia se limita al hecho de la herencia de enfermedades. 

Tan es así, para que la gente nos entienda, que tú y TODOS TUS HERMANOS, hermanas, primos, primas, familiares de lo más diverso posiblemente tengáis EL MISMO ADN mitocondrial al proceder de una hembra común. Es decir todos los descendientes de tu madre y SUS HIJAS o sus nietas que en unas generaciones pueden ser miles, tienen EXACTAMENTE EL MISMO ADN mitocondrial y son en esencia completamente distintos en lo demás.

A ese respecto puedes estar tranquilo. Que si es eso todo lo que hereda tu hijo telegónico del primero que se folló a tu parienta, es completamente irrelevante.



ATARAXIO dijo:


> lo de " dios te libre " es una expresión o tienes a dios como creador ?
> 
> es que eso cambia sustancialmente tu credibilidad .
> 
> En cualquier caso , si tenemos en cuenta que somos ranas , no caemos en el sesgo de suponer que somos especialitos .



Se agradece tu interés por la clase de biología. Pero lo que yo he preguntado es como puede el óvulo "impregnarse" de material genético adicional sin resultar en futuras aberraciones genéticas de todo tipo o simplemente terminar fecundado. 

No ya por el mecanismo, que simplemente es a día de hoy inimaginable, sino en cuanto al resultado, que tampoco se entiende de ninguna forma con lo que sabemos hoy de genética o sobre el proceso de fecundación.


----------



## medion_no (10 Oct 2021)

Si es que son marranas y putas hasta por dentro.


----------



## Paletik "Paletov" Pasha (10 Oct 2021)

@Iriririti , por eso lo de la virginadad antes del matrimonio.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Oct 2021)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Ejem, muy pillado por los pelos. El ADN mitocondrial efectivamente es el del óvulo, por tanto el de la madre, pero es marginal si lo comparamos con el somático. Solo afecta a las funciones mitocondriales y su trascendencia se limita al hecho de la herencia de enfermedades.
> 
> Tan es así, para que la gente nos entienda, que tú y TODOS TUS HERMANOS, hermanas, primos, primas, familiares de lo más diverso posiblemente tengáis EL MISMO ADN mitocondrial al proceder de una hembra común. Es decir todos los descendientes de tu madre y SUS HIJAS o sus nietas que en unas generaciones pueden ser miles, tienen EXACTAMENTE EL MISMO ADN mitocondrial y son en esencia completamente distintos en lo demás.
> 
> ...



Y tantísimas otras cosas que no se saben.

De hecho de los ocho mil millones de habitantes actuales del planeta , una enorme cantidad cree que nos ha creado Dios o Alá.... lo de Adán y Eva y tal y cual y el cielo y el infierno.

Todavía queda mucho por saber


----------



## Talosgüevos (10 Oct 2021)

Pues yo pienso que la naturaleza es sabia y repito que por algo creo a la mujer con HIMEN, por algo es básico que la ZORRA no se deje lefar por nadie salvo por la pareja con la que vaya a tener hijos. Por eso en la antigüedad se huía de mujeres viudas o que ya hubiesen tenido novio … si es que somos gilipollas y ahora cualquier CARRUSELERA POLIFOLLADA os la tomáis en serio. Ahora no solo son peores que las putas de rotonda es que se sienten orgullosas de ello y hasta presumen.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Apophis (10 Oct 2021)

Si esto fuera cierto la raza blanca está muerta, porque todos los moronegros y panchitos que se han follado blanquitas les han dejado una parte de su genética, que luego pasará a sus hijos y estos ya no serán completamente blancos aunque el padre lo sea. Cada generación se irá marronizando más y más por el solo hecho de follar, incluso sin haber mestizaje.

Me niego a creerlo, Dios no puede ser tan cruel.


----------



## Talosgüevos (10 Oct 2021)

Apophis dijo:


> Si esto fuera cierto la raza blanca está muerta, porque todos los moronegros y panchitos que se han follado blanquitas les han dejado una parte de su genética, que luego pasará a sus hijos y estos ya no serán completamente blancos aunque el padre lo sea. Cada generación se irá marronizando más y más por el solo hecho de follar, incluso sin haber mestizaje.
> 
> Me niego a creerlo, Dios no puede ser tan cruel.



Pues lo es, yo repito ¿ por que tienen himen las mujeres ? Antes daba casi igual porque los lefadores anteriores eran también blancos pero ahora que las lefan continuamente MARRONOIDES es asqueroso. Además imagina todas esas que son violadas por manadas de menas, les meten Lefa a presión 4,5,6… MARRONOIDES , el ADN MARRONOIDE las impregna totalmente. Además es curioso pero los progres no quieren que se denuncie ni expulse a los violadores MARRONOIDES para que sigan violando blanquitas.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Oct 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Pues lo es, yo repito ¿ por que tienen himen las mujeres ? Antes daba casi igual porque los lefadores anteriores eran también blancos pero ahora que las lefan continuamente MARRONOIDES es asqueroso. Además imagina todas esas que son violadas por manadas de menas, les meten Lefa a presión 4,5,6… MARRONOIDES , el ADN MARRONOIDE las impregna totalmente. Además es curioso pero los progres no quieren que se denuncie ni expulse a los violadores MARRONOIDES para que sigan violando blanquitas.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



Todas las hembras de todas las especies de mamíferos tienen himen y clítoris.

Las vacas , las yeguas , los chimpancés , las perras...

El clítoris de las yeguas cuando están en celo, palpita como un corazón abierto.

La hembra humana al adquirir la verticalidad, el clítoris que estaba abajo, paso para la parte de delante.
bastante desubicado.

El coito humano para conseguir la fecundación debe ser desde atrás. Asi es donde encaja la salida de la uretra con la entrada del útero.

Tengo otro hilo hablando sobre el clítoris y la fecundación


----------



## Talosgüevos (10 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Todas las hembras de todas las especies de mamíferos tienen himen y clítoris.
> 
> Las vacas , las yeguas , los chimpancés , las perras...
> 
> ...



Pues lo tienen porque es importante QUE NO SE LAS FOLLEN ANTES, un macho tiene que saber que fue el primero en lefar y preñar , si no es virgen no vale de pareja . El clitoris les sobra , los moros si que saben.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## alrse (10 Oct 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Pues yo hace tiempo leí que no era en el ovulo, de alguna forma el adn se “FOTOCOPIA” y se lleva al cerebro, está allí toda la vida y los hijos que tenga años después PUEDEN TOMAR RASGOS DE ESE ADN, no entendían el mecanismo por el que algunas veces toman esos rasgos y la mayoría de veces no. La naturaleza es sabia y por eso creó el himen en las mujeres, para saber que si hay hijos serán 100% tuyos, por eso sabiendo lo putas que son hoy en día MEJOR NO TENER HIJOS!!!
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



El lugar que tu no ocupes lo ocuparan otros, no te preocupes el sistema apuesta por el etnocidio y trae miles de nuevos españoles a la semana.








En 2020 llegaron a Canarias 20.000 inmigrantes más que en 2019


Noticias de Canarias última hora y toda la información de actualidad sobre las Islas Canarias




www.lancelotdigital.com


----------



## Lubinillo (10 Oct 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Una cosa no excluye la otra, genio.



jajajajaaajja piensa eso y seras feliz!


----------



## radium (10 Oct 2021)

Ahora el veta ya tiene su teoría de porqué los hijos que tiene no se parecen a él en nada. Y porque ha sacado el niño ese pelo tirando a rizado y ese tono de piel. 
Mi mujer es santa, no me pone los cuernos. 

La realidad es que un porcentaje de niños no son hijos biológicos de "su supuesto padre. "

Aquí tenemos el caso del piqué y la Shakira 
La loba en sus viajes se inseminó de alguno de sus amantes.


----------



## ATARAXIO (10 Oct 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Pues lo tienen porque es importante QUE NO SE LAS FOLLEN ANTES, un macho tiene que saber que fue el primero en lefar y preñar , si no es virgen no vale de pareja . El clitoris les sobra , los moros si que saben.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



el coito humano es como masticar la comida . un simple acto fisiológico.

Si la bioquímica no recompensara por hacerlo , a nadie se le ocurriría introducir su cosa de mear en las vísceras de otra persona . 

el clítoris es como la lengua, detecta por el ritmo del movimiento, cuando llega el orgasmo del hombre para sincronizarse y convulsionar el útero . 

Tengo un hilo sobre el tema para más información


----------



## midelburgo (10 Oct 2021)

Erik morden dijo:


> Un insecto y un mamífero, ya...



Letizia y preparau.


----------



## Talosgüevos (10 Oct 2021)

alrse dijo:


> El lugar que tu no ocupes lo ocuparan otros, no te preocupes el sistema apuesta por el etnocidio y trae miles de nuevos españoles a la semana.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues mejor que traigan MARRONOIDES que tener un hijo en este puto país, de entrada las mujeres están POLIFOLLADAS desde la más tierna infancia, luego te arriesgas a una VIOGEN, a cuernos y tener que tragar por no perderlo todo… y sobre todo A AGUANTAR ESTUPIDECES DE UN SER IMBECIL POR NATURALEZA, te exigirá ir a bailar y gilipolleces similares, te exigirá que la entiendas, que la mimes… y cuando llegas cansado del trabajo la casa patas arriba porque ella se fue a que se la follara el monitor de Yoga o el de Salsa, quizás los dos a la vez Y LAS LARVAS CON LA SUEGRA!!!
Luego una cosa muy graciosa, las CHAROS suelen tener trabajos de mierda DONDE NO SE CANSAN, algunos PACOS Y MANOLOS llevan sacos de cemento en la obra, cuando llegan a casa ella dice que hagas faena porque también trabaja TOCÁNDOSE EL COÑO EN UNA OFICINA. 
Tener hijos en eJpaña hoy en día es de SUBNORMALES 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## alrse (11 Oct 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Pues mejor que traigan MARRONOIDES que tener un hijo en este puto país, de entrada las mujeres están POLIFOLLADAS desde la más tierna infancia, luego te arriesgas a una VIOGEN, a cuernos y tener que tragar por no perderlo todo… y sobre todo A AGUANTAR ESTUPIDECES DE UN SER IMBECIL POR NATURALEZA, te exigirá ir a bailar y gilipolleces similares, te exigirá que la entiendas, que la mimes… y cuando llegas cansado del trabajo la casa patas arriba porque ella se fue a que se la follara el monitor de Yoga o el de Salsa, quizás los dos a la vez Y LAS LARVAS CON LA SUEGRA!!!
> Luego una cosa muy graciosa, las CHAROS suelen tener trabajos de mierda DONDE NO SE CANSAN, algunos PACOS Y MANOLOS llevan sacos de cemento en la obra, cuando llegan a casa ella dice que hagas faena porque también trabaja TOCÁNDOSE EL COÑO EN UNA OFICINA.
> Tener hijos en eJpaña hoy en día es de SUBNORMALES
> 
> ...



Lo normal es tener hijos y luchar, esto no se soluciona dejándolo estar. 
Lo que no es normal rendirse ante una tiranía etnocida que nos conduce irremediablemente hacia el genocidio.


----------



## Talosgüevos (11 Oct 2021)

alrse dijo:


> Lo normal es tener hijos y luchar, esto no se soluciona dejándolo estar.
> Lo que no es normal rendirse ante una tiranía etnocida que nos conduce irremediablemente hacia el genocidio.



No se puede luchar cuando la sociedad, las leyes, las mujeres … y LOS HOMBRES FEMINISTOS HIJOS DE PUTA están en contra, es una lucha perdida.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## danilovix (11 Oct 2021)

Es una teoría que da para una buena serie pero no sé...

Entonces, ¿un test de paternidad podría dar positivo con cualquier pareja anterior de la preñada?, incluso ella podría haber perdido su información genetica de ese ovulo inmaduro y no aparecer como madre, porque la remoción de porciones del ADN sería aleatoria.

Y que decir del cuerpo de la madre, su sistema inmunitario ya habría eliminado las células con un ADN tan diferente al suyo, no pueden crearse quimeras en el ovario, ¿o el *privilegio inmune* es tambien para la lefa de los extraños?





Privilegio inmune - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





Ojo al apartado de los testículos en la misma entrada "Los espermatozoides son inmunogénicos, por lo cual causan reacciones autoinmunes en caso de que se encuentren en cualquier parte del cuerpo la cual no sean los testículos." Eso en el propio cuerpo del hombre.. como para guardarlos años en el ovario de una tia.

Esto pasa en los humanos pero en otros animales, incluso algún mamífero que no recuerdo ¿conejos? si sería posible retener durante un largo tiempo óvulos fertilizados.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Oct 2021)

danilovix dijo:


> Es una teoría que da para una buena serie pero no sé...
> 
> Entonces, ¿un test de paternidad podría dar positivo con cualquier pareja anterior de la preñada?, incluso ella podría haber perdido su información genetica de ese ovulo inmaduro y no aparecer como madre, porque la remoción de porciones del ADN sería aleatoria.
> 
> ...









El semen es inmunosupresor . Al eyacular en el recto, el viroma es absorbido como si fuese un supositorio y los macrófagos hacen el resto .


Los espermatozoides son inmunogénicos, por lo cual causan reacciones autoinmunes en caso de que se encuentren en cualquier parte del cuerpo que no sean los testículos. El sistema inmune aprende a diferenciar entre la células del propio organismo y las ajenas. Cualquier elemento extraño es...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Oct 2021)

danilovix dijo:


> Es una teoría que da para una buena serie pero no sé...
> 
> Entonces, ¿un test de paternidad podría dar positivo con cualquier pareja anterior de la preñada?, incluso ella podría haber perdido su información genetica de ese ovulo inmaduro y no aparecer como madre, porque la remoción de porciones del ADN sería aleatoria.
> 
> ...




He leído ese interesante artículo y he hecho un resumen :

*Los espermatozoides son inmunogénicos, por lo cual causan reacciones autoinmunes en caso de que se encuentren en cualquier parte del cuerpo la cual no sean los testículos.*

La razón a la cual probablemente se le atribuye la inmunogenicidad o bien antigenicidad de las células, es el hecho de que los espermatozoides maduran por primera vez durante la pubertad, tiempo después de que ya ha sido establecida la tolerancia central, por lo cual el sistema inmune los identifica como sustancias foráneas y por ende coordina la respuesta inmune en su contra.



Por lo tanto, deben de existir mecanismos los cuales protejan a los espermatozoides en este órgano con tal de prevenir reacciones inmunes.



La barrera hematotesticular no puede ser responsable de toda la supresión inmune en los testículos debido a que no cubre un área denominada rete testis y a la presencia de moléculas inmunogénicas en el exterior de la barrera sanguínea-testicular, sobre la superficie de la espermatogónea



La barrera hematotesticular está formada por uniones ocluyentes (herméticas) de células de Sertoli que aíslan de forma inmunológica los compartimentos en los que tiene lugar la espermatogénesis.

Esta barrera es dinámica, permite la migración de espermatocitos de la zona basal a la adluminal, e infranqueable por células pertenecientes al sistema inmunitario como son los linfocitos.



Una rotura en la barrera hematotesticular puede provocar que el sistema inmunitario reconozca los espermatozoides como agentes extraños (debido a su condición de células haploides) y cree anticuerpos contra los espermatozoides. La aparición de estos anticuerpos anti espermatozoides es una de las causas de esterilidad masculina.



las células germinales pueden migrar. Además éstas van a depender únicamente de las células de Sertoli para su nutrición, debido al aislamiento.

El proceso de diferenciación de una espermatogonia en un espermatozoide tarda aproximadamente 64±7 días. Durante este tiempo las células de Sertoli vierten nutrientes y metabolitos al lumen de los que dependen las células germinales, ya que no tienen contacto ninguno con vasos sanguíneos e intersticio debido a su aislamiento por la barrera hematotesticular.


----------



## eltonelero (11 Oct 2021)

Me imagino que los medios y círculos científicos intentarán desacreditar minorizar cada vez que salgan estudios como estos, ya que de popularizarse en la psiqué occidental colectiva el valor del papo usado caería por los suelos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Oct 2021)

eltonelero dijo:


> Me imagino que los medios y círculos científicos intentarán desacreditar minorizar cada vez que salgan estudios como estos, ya que de popularizarse en la psiqué occidental colectiva el valor del papo usado caería por los suelos.



*



vivimos en una sociedad llena de mentiras donde prevalece el ansia de las corporaciones de saquear a los estados con tramas socioeconómicas .

*Los políticos son sicarios de esas organizaciones para las que trabajan y deciden imaginativas formas de robar el dinero público como el rescate bancario o la sanidad pública, que es el mayor sumidero por el que desaparece el dinero robado de los impuestos .


*
ahora más que nunca se ve claramente toda esa farsa del sida .*

Les salió tan bien , que lo extendieron a toda la población . El coronavirus es el mismo esquema VIH , pero con un virus invisible con el que no hace falta tener relaciones sexuales . El saqueo a los estados ha sido infinitamente mayor


----------



## bice (11 Oct 2021)

Ataraxio, existe una cosa llamada preservativo.


----------



## corolaria (11 Oct 2021)

bice dijo:


> Ataraxio, existe una cosa llamada preservativo.



Díselo con una paloma mensajera.


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Oct 2021)

bice dijo:


> Ataraxio, existe una cosa llamada preservativo.



qué sabrás tú de sexo. 

Los viciosos del sexo no lo usan como un ejercicio de gimnasia , sino como una forma de drogarse .

Es como suponer que los heroinómanos o cocainómanos son profilácticos. Se meten cualquier cosa que les calme el mono .


----------



## bice (12 Oct 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> qué sabrás tú de sexo.
> 
> Los viciosos del sexo no lo usan como un ejercicio de gimnasia , sino como una forma de drogarse .
> 
> Es como suponer que los heroinómanos o cocainómanos son profilácticos. Se meten cualquier cosa que les calme el mono .



por qué supones eso sobre mí? Lol

pero entonces cómo funciona? Se comparten los 3 adns, el del desvigator y el del mangina fecundador con el de la madre? en qué porcentaje cada uno? Entonces el niño tiene dos padres? Esto requiere una explicación más profusa.


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Oct 2021)

bice dijo:


> por qué supones eso sobre mí? Lol
> 
> pero entonces cómo funciona? Se comparten los 3 adns, el del desvigator y el del mangina fecundador con el de la madre? en qué porcentaje cada uno? Entonces el niño tiene dos padres? Esto requiere una explicación más profusa.











Nadie ha fotografiado el VIH, supuesto virus del Sida


La emisión del vídeo realizado por Discovery DSALUD Televisión titulado SIDA: la farsa continúa en el que se explica que nadie ha aislado nunca el llamado VIH y por tanto no existen micrografías (fotografías realizadas con microscopio electrónico) de ese supuesto retrovirus ha dado lugar a...




www.dsalud.com


----------



## PA\BE (12 Oct 2021)

bice dijo:


> Ataraxio, existe una cosa llamada preservativo.



No va a evitar el ADN del suegro.


----------



## 917 (12 Oct 2021)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Eso mismo es lo que te diría cualquier criador de animales....... El macho que cubre por primera vez a una hembra, deja su huella genética para el resto de camadas...



Esto sí se sabe de cierto.


----------



## bice (12 Oct 2021)

PA\BE dijo:


> No va a evitar el ADN del suegro.



Cómo? No lo pillo.


----------



## PA\BE (13 Oct 2021)

bice dijo:


> Cómo? No lo pillo.



Quiero decir que los hijos tienen ADN de generaciones anteriores ajenas a uno mismo.

Un niño puede parecerse mucho más al abuelo que al padre, por ejemplo.
Evidentemente, el preservativo eliminaría de la ecuación genética a las parejas sexuales de la mujer, pero no así a los millones de machos que aportaron anteriormente características al linaje. Si a alguien le preocupa esto, tendría que fabricarse un clon.

La teoría que nos expone @ATARAXIO es muy interesante y nada carente de sentido: puede hacerse un uso muy mal intencionado de ello. La liberación sexual tiene como resultado toda una generación de verdaderos "hijos de puta" o "mil leches".

La socorrida frase "el pasado no importa" ha sido destrozada, ahora también, a nivel biológico.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Oct 2021)

PA\BE dijo:


> Quiero decir que los hijos tienen ADN de generaciones anteriores ajenas a uno mismo.
> 
> Un niño puede parecerse mucho más al abuelo que al padre, por ejemplo.
> Evidentemente, el preservativo eliminaría de la ecuación genética a las parejas sexuales de la mujer, pero no así a los millones de machos que aportaron anteriormente características al linaje. Si a alguien le preocupa esto, tendría que fabricarse un clon.
> ...



El marxismo cultural impone la creencia de que no es necesario ser propietario de nada , ni siquiera de tus hijos, de hecho las leyes no distinguen los hijos adoptivos de los propios . 

El lema de la agenda 2030 " NO TENDRÁS NADA Y SERÁS FELIZ " no sólo se refiere a las propiedades o al dinero sino a tus hijos , incluso a las mascotas , a la patria , a la raza, a la religión , a todo lo que nos haga individuo para convertirnos en parte de un rebaño que es lo que ansían los criminales que nos gobiernan.

EL CORONAVIRUS ES PARTE DEL ADIESTRAMIENTO MENTAL PARA CONVERTIRNOS EN BORREGOS OBEDIENTES . LA MASCARILLA , QUE ES EL BURKA O EL HIJAB , HACE LA FUNCIÓN DE LAS RIENDAS O EL BOCADO QUE SE LE PONE AL CABALLO PARA DIRIGIRLO. 










''En 2030 no tendrás nada y serás feliz'': las predicciones que el FMI ya hacía en 2016 vuelven a escena en Davos


Desde hace unos años, varios países se han propuesto retos para llevar a cabo antes de 2030. La llamada Agenda 2030, que en España tiene Ministerio propio recaído sobre la vicepresidencia segunda de Pablo Iglesias, con el objetivo de conseguir un mundo más igualitario y saludable. Unos objetivos...



www.eleconomista.es












NO SON VACUNAS ! son drogas de sumisión química para que la población acepte imposiciones liberticidas y saqueadoras que están por venir


[ https://www.epe.es/es/sociedad/20220130/son-drogas-sumision-quimica-hay-13169876 https://cuidateplus.marca.com/bienestar/2022/03/13/drogas-sumision-quimica-efectos-usos-prevencion-179623.html no arden las calles , porque lo que han inyectado disfrazado de vacuna es una droga permanente que...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Oct 2021)

PA\BE dijo:


> Quiero decir que los hijos tienen ADN de generaciones anteriores ajenas a uno mismo.
> 
> Un niño puede parecerse mucho más al abuelo que al padre, por ejemplo.
> Evidentemente, el preservativo eliminaría de la ecuación genética a las parejas sexuales de la mujer, pero no así a los millones de machos que aportaron anteriormente características al linaje. Si a alguien le preocupa esto, tendría que fabricarse un clon.
> ...




Todos los blancos y chinos , descendemos de un puñado de individuos que estuvieron a punto de extinguirse . 

De hecho , todos los rubios con ojos azules descienden de un único individuo ( una mutación ) 

El mito de Adán y Eva , de alguna manera tiene sus bases biológicas. 

Es asombroso que seamos tantos , pero somos como pollos de granja , al ser " clónicos " un virus un poco más contagioso o letal que este podría matarnos a todos. 

Quizás ese sea el empeño de los jerarcas de hibridar a las razas porque cualquier otra opción es una limpieza étnica. 

Mi sentido común me dice que es muchísimo mejor aislar a las poblaciones y que cada grupo se autorregule según sus circunstancias medioambientales . De hecho, de ser cierto que el coronavirus llegó de China, si hubiese seguido " el muro de Berlín " y el telón de acero, nada de esto habría pasado. 









Genghis Khan y otros diez hombres, los más fértiles de la historia de la humanidad


Su prolífica fecundidad -cada uno de ellos pudo engendrar cientos de hijos-, ha dejado una impresión duradera en las poblaciones actuales



www.abc.es






lean la interesantísima historia de la creación del pollo que ahora es el plato básico para tanta gente. 

Miles de millones de pollos nacen y mueren cada 3 meses . Para ellos lo más importante del mundo es su vida . No nacen con la intención de servir de comida a los humanos. Nacen con la expectativa de crecer, buscar pareja y criar a sus hijos . Millones de años antes de que existiese el ser humano, ya estaban los antepasados de los pollos por las selvas asiáticas, como los faisanes y los pavos. 
*
¿ qué quiero decir con esto ? que no perdamos de vista que somos una especie artificial y que vivimos en un zoo humano . *









El sorprendente origen del pollo como alimento básico


Antes de 1948, el pollo no era un pilar de la mesa. Un concurso para criar un ave más grande y mejor cambió eso. Los pollos Lohmann Brown producen huevos en Meadow Haven, una granja familiar orgánica certificada en Sheffield, Illinois. FOTOGRAFÍA DE DANIEL ACKER, BLOOMBERG, GETTY IMAGES FUTURO...



las-plumas-ala.com


----------



## valladolid (13 Oct 2021)

Hay va mi pregunta, prueba de paternidad, que sale quien es el padre, el primero que se la zumba, y queda su info genética en el óvulo inmaduro, o el carapadre que piensa que la susodicha era Virgen porque se lo había dicho. 
Que dice el ADN, prueba de paternidad..... O es que han hecho estudio, sin hacer esas pruebas......... 

Enviado desde mi confinamiento mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vorsicht (13 Oct 2021)

Pillo sitio en jilo mítico (aunque repe), del maestro.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Oct 2021)

Vorsicht dijo:


> Pillo sitio en jilo mítico (aunque repe), del maestro.







> Alfa555 dijo:
> Exacto . La bomba demográfica Africana de ha dado en llamar a eso que mencionas .
> 
> De hecho creo que el favorecer la penetración cultural africana en Europa es una estrategia para acelerar este proceso de aculturación y acelerar la transición demográfica africana .
> Muchos países del norte de África están ,hoy día muy cercanos a la tasa de crecimiento 0. Algo impensable hace a penas 20 años . .



*
NO QUEDA TIEMPO !

Todas las mujeres occidentales de esta generación en edad reproductiva han sido castradas por ingeniería social.

Son sólo el 2% de la humanidad y en 10 años llegarán a la menopausia sin haber tenido hijos. Les han hecho creer que son eternas adolescentes y que la vida espera por ellas.

Ya son menopáusicas funcionales . no se puede hacer nada . En España sólo son dos millones en edad reproductiva y todo el mundo da por hecho que no van a tener hijos.


ES EL FIN , LA MAYOR LIMPIEZA ÉTNICA DE LA HISTORIA DE LA HUMANIDAD NOS HA TOCADO A NOSOTROS.*


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Oct 2021)

> Alfa555 dijo:
> Lo importante no son los índices de natalidad actual sino la evoluciòn de esos índices ,está evolución nos dice que ,en la inmensa mayoría de los casos los países en vías de desarrollo tendrán índices de natalidad similares a los de los países occidentales en un futuro próximo
> 
> Saludos



Pero para cuando esos índices de natalidad de los paises en desarrollo se igualen a los del primer mundo, Nigeria tendrá una población superior a la India y el conjunto de África triplicará a Europa Occidental, que ya tendrá una población de origen africano muy significativa.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Oct 2021)

> Arthur69 dijo:
> Yo fui algo cabroncillo picaflor, pero siempre bienintencionado enomaradísimo de sus culos, y mi experiencia fue:
> - De los 15 a 18 años no me atreví a follar y siempre hacía deditos o dedazos: 5/6 sangrafon, luego eran vírgenes.
> - A partir de los 18, follando como locas (en coche, en apartamento de playa, o ya "en tu casa o en la mía", 8 relaciones civiles, 6 de ellas duraderas de al menos 1 año. Las 8, las 8ísimas, lo mismo: "hay, qué bien, tremendo, me has hecho descubrir lo que es un polvo, porque lo de xxxxx..... vaya risa, vaya mierda, el único y primer casquete que había tenido hasta conocerte y vaya caca de la vaca,,,,,,qué bueno que llegaste".





y tú te creíste los cumplidos por follar como un animal ?

JAJAJAJAAJA si fueses bueno como pareja , no te habrían abandonado tantas .

El sexo siempre da la sensación de ser algo placentero al momento pero luego se olvida . Igual que comer o beber cuando tienes mucha sed .

Si estás en casa y no tienes sed , no valoras el agua fresca , pero si por alguna circunstancia llevas horas sediento , en el momento que por fin puedes beber " es el mejor vaso de agua de tu vida " .


Tú simplemente eres un yonki solterón , el último de una enorme estirpe de supervivientes .

Hasta tus antepasados los monos pudieron criar a sus hijos y tú no .


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (14 Oct 2021)

pues entonces mis ex deben estar acordándose de mi cosa mala jajajajaja


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Oct 2021)

los negros eran blancos y los blancos eran negros. somos fetos de chimpancé = neotenia . respiramos al mismo ritmo que nuestros antepasados los peces


Los esquimales ya casi extintos , son los últimos descendientes de los pobladores originarios de Europa antes, durante y después de la glaciación. Las oleadas de negros han sido constantes a lo largo de decenas de miles de años . Es erróneo marcar la llegada de los negros como un hecho...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Oct 2021)

Incluso se han conseguido camello con llama viviendo en diferentes continentes .
También cabra con oveja, zorro con perro , león y tigre ... de aves hay infinidad de híbridos .

que trabajo les cuesta a alguno entender que somos el mismo ser y que la diferencia genética entre un ratón y un humano es mínima

_*
El genoma de un ratón tiene más del 95% de coincidencia con el del humano. "El ratón no es un modelo exacto, pero lo podemos usar para comparar cómo funciona el corazón, el hígado y el sistema neurológico", le dice a BBC Mundo el doctor Martin Fray, gerente de Recursos Biológicos del laboratorio.

¿En qué se parecen los ratones y los humanos? - BBC News Mundo
Cada día se publican cientos de estudios que prometen revolucionar medicina. La mayoría de ellos son hechos en ratones. ¿Son esenciales estos animales para la investigación? BBC Mundo tuvo acceso a una "fábrica de ratones".




www.bbc.com
.*_






*Top de los 15 animales híbridos más extraños del mundo*
Sí, es posible: los animales de razas diferentes se cruzan y crean así una raza híbrida. Aquí os mostramos unos animales un tanto extraños: un león con manchas de leopardo, o inclu…




www.ohmirevista.com
La especie humana es territorial en la medida que hereda de nuestros antepasados primates ese instinto .
Lógicamente si un grupo de humanos o de chimpancés encuentra un sitio en el mundo agradable para vivir , con agua y comida , no quiere irse y lo defiende con todas su fuerzas , pero es posible que otros grupos no tan afortunados , por una sequía o simplemente haber proliferado demasiado y no hay recursos para todos , emprenda la búsqueda de nuevos territorios y si tiene más fuerza que los que defienden un territorio privilegiado , no se van a librar de la lucha .

Tengan en cuenta que de las muchas especies de humanos que hubo , todas se han extinguido porque se mataron entre sí .

Hay un error muy común de suponer que la evolución es algo lineal . es absurdo . Ahí están las tribus africanas de pigmeos y bosquimanos , ahí están los gorilas y chimpancés, ahí están los lemures , las musarañas ( los primeros mamíferos placentados ) ahí siguen vivos los marsupiales incluso los reptiles , anfibios y peces.

Las especies se extinguen por muchas razones diferentes , pero el hecho de que evolucione una nueva especie no significa que tenga que reemplazar a la forma de vida de la que procede .

Existen los conejos de granja y los conejos silvestres
existen las ovejas y los muflones
existen las cabras y las cabras monteses
existen los perros y los lobos ...

y así con infinidad de casos



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...nte-la-evolucion-de-las-razas.1578566/page-8#


----------



## ATARAXIO (22 Oct 2021)

El cerebro tiene módulos independientes que son como aplicaciones de un móvil.
Realmente es el programa de supervivencia, el sentido de la vida de todas las especies . Es un esquema emocional que varía muy poco sean ballenas , chimpancés, elefantes o humanos...
AHÍ VAN :
1- BUSCAR ALIMENTOS
2-SELECCIONAR AMISTADES
3-BUSCAR PAREJA
4-ATENCIÓN A LOS HIJOS
5-ESTABLECER ALIANZAS
6-IDENTIFICAR A LOS TRAMPOSOS QUE QUIEREN ENGAÑARNOS
7-DEDUCIR QUE PASA EN LA MENTE DE LO OTROS
8-PLANIFICAR VENGANZAS
9-JUZGAR MORALMENTE A LOS DEMÁS

EL AMOR, LA RELACIÓN DE PAREJA, SE ESTABLECE A TRAVÉS DE LA CONFIANZA, NO DE LAS RELACIONES SEXUALES.
Si lo único que une a una pareja es el sexo, al cabo de pocas semanas cuando la naturaleza siga su curso,
no encontrará razones para seguir con esa persona que ya no le atrae.

Sigan los pasos que marca el instinto. El amor surge de la proximidad, de la afinidad, del cortejo incesante.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Oct 2021)

¡Bombazo! Gerard Piqué cuenta que Shakira fue infiel a su ex-novio con él | El Municipio


¡Bombazo! Gerard Piqué cuenta que Shakira fue infiel a su ex-novio con él |




elmunicipio.es













Increíble: tu hijo puede parecerse a tu ex y no a tu actual pareja - Enamorando.me


Hay cosas que resultan increíbles. Imagina la siguiente situación: una mujer tiene un hijo que resulta idéntico a su expareja y no a la actual, aunque por muchos años no tuvo contacto con esa antigua relación. “Imposible”, diremos todos. Pues una teoría afirma que sí puede ocurrir. Una extraña...



www.enamorando.me


----------



## Adhoc (31 Oct 2021)

ok


----------



## magufone (31 Oct 2021)

Tapando cuernos en 3 2 1...


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Nov 2021)

ATARAXIO dijo:


>



¿ qué nos hace humanos el cuerpo o la mente? 
Las personas con graves trastornos cognitivos, que no pueden valerse por sí mismas como hacen los animales llamados salvajes , no son humanos?
En breve cuando un robot con un simple móvil conectado a internet tenga en su mente todo el saber universal será más humano que los humanos?
¿ seremos las mascotas de los robots?


----------



## ratoncitoperez (14 Ene 2022)

Mizraim dijo:


> No se, la teoría parece interesante, pero se me ocurriría mil formas de rebatirlo científicamente.



Adelante! saca una de esas formas de rebatirlo. En serio, me gusta este hilo, estoy enganchada a él como si fuera una abuela siguiendo una novela radiofónica de las de antes.


----------



## Mizraim (14 Ene 2022)

ratoncitoperez dijo:


> Adelante! saca una de esas formas de rebatirlo. En serio, me gusta este hilo, estoy enganchada a él como si fuera una abuela siguiendo una novela radiofónica de las de antes.



Básicamente que si el autosoma, que son todos los cromosomas menos los dos sexuales pertenecen al padre y a la madre biológicos y son lo que forman al humano es descabellado pensar que la telegonia pueda dar lugar.

Pues hasta donde se sabe nuestro cuerpo es formado por el genoma, que sólo pertenecen al padre y a la madre biologicos, hasta la fecha no hay pruebas de que no sea así, ni de que el hijo sea formado por una combinación de genomas distintos de otros potenciales padres.


----------



## drtanaka (14 Ene 2022)

Vaya chorrada.

Si ya está impregnada cada vez que sale a juego un óvulo al estar ya fecundado paririan sin follar más.

Necesitan que les dejen el grumo para quedarse preñadas, que no nos engañen más, no son la virgen María son PUTAS.


----------



## Genis Vell (14 Ene 2022)

Me gustaría ver la "telegonía" esa de exparejas muertas años atrás de la concepción de la criatura entonces si eso igual hasta me lo planteo como posible, sin contar que la mujer pudo tener acceso a los genes del macho alpha, ya sea a través de reservorios de semen congelado, reservorios vivos de los genes más parecidos por ejemplo otro macho de la familia, hermano, primo o padre... por falta de zorrerio en ellas y de orgullo en ellos no va a ser, eso seguro.

Seamos serios joder la explicación más razonable en el 99,9% de los casos es que la hijadeputa se lo estaba follando y ya.


----------



## Bruce Lee a Kierkegaard (14 Ene 2022)

Claro, ahora lo entiendo todo ¿Cómo mis hijas iban a nacer sin pene teniendo yo el pollón que tengo? La culpa es del eunuco del exnovio...


----------



## angek (14 Ene 2022)

Yo siempre he sospechado que en función de la situación sexual del macho, la pareja tiene niños o niñas. 

Seguro que Ataraxio tiene algo que decir para con eso.


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (14 Ene 2022)

Mizraim dijo:


> Básicamente que si el autosoma, que son todos los cromosomas menos los dos sexuales pertenecen al padre y a la madre biológicos y son lo que forman al humano es descabellado pensar que la telegonia pueda dar lugar.
> 
> Pues hasta donde se sabe nuestro cuerpo es formado por el genoma, que sólo pertenecen al padre y a la madre biologicos, hasta la fecha no hay pruebas de que no sea así, ni de que el hijo sea formado por una combinación de genomas distintos de otros potenciales padres.



Yo pensaria mas en quimerismo por que los espematozoides pudieran penetrar en celulas uterinas y estas a su vez en un futuro unirse a futuros ovulos fecundados , despues dejamos que estos activen genes afines , ... haga su magia y ...
Voila ! Un bebe que se parece al ex de ella.


----------



## Shudra (14 Ene 2022)

Buah chaval que timo, y mis colegas decían que era un magufo por decirles esto. TIMAZO.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Ene 2022)

angek dijo:


> Yo siempre he sospechado que en función de la situación sexual del macho, la pareja tiene niños o niñas.
> 
> Seguro que Ataraxio tiene algo que decir para con eso.



*

En cocodrilos, caimanes y ciertas especies de lagartos y tortugas, un embrión puede llegar a ser macho o hembra en función de las temperaturas que experimenta mientras está en el huevo. *


Todavía hay mucho que investigar. No deja de ser sorprendente que en el conjunto de la población de humanos nazcan proporcionalmente de los dos sexos. 

en los humanos se sabe que depende del espermatozoide XX / XY , el sexo del bebé . pero la cuestión es ...

¿ son más rápidos los espermatozoides machos ? ¿ depende de la fuerza del eyaculado del padre ? ¿ la temperatura del útero puede influir en la muerte de los espermatozoides machos o hembras ? 

son misterios sin resolver . Se sabe por ahora que los espermatozoides que salen disparados van destinados a fecundar y al encuentro del óvulo . luego el resto, son un tapón para atascar al siguiente macho la fecundación y dificultarle la acción mecánica de extracción del semen con el pene .

( el coito humano consiste en eso : sacar, sacar, sacar, sacar , el semen del anterior )


----------



## Espartano27 (14 Ene 2022)

Veinteañeras polifolladas por decenas de pollas, quien le encasquete una larva y no se haga una prueba de paternidad es retrasado.


----------



## Cimbrel (14 Ene 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Que alguien me explique cómo el esperma puede impregnar óvulos inmaduros, sin llevar al traste todo el genoma del mismo (y provocar trisomía de algún cromosoma... o cadenas de genes más largos o con trozos que no están donde deberían).



Ni puto caso, este forero está flipado con sus teorías de "la bomba jay" y la telegonía, si te follas a una tía y la preñas tranquilo que el alien va a sacar tus rasgos de efebo ajado, o tus cejas de burro o tocha torcida...sea como sea, eso de la telepollía es una flipada monumental del forero guacamayo este. De canárias creo que es. Se entiende, no?


----------



## ikergutierrez (14 Ene 2022)

Es un hecho observado al que se busca explicacion, la hipotesis esta en la explicacion, no se cuestiona que a veces el primer padre, deja su impronta en la descendencia del segundo. No es algo solo humano, sino animal, observado tambien por criadores, como ya se ha comentado, donde en las primeras camadas tiene mas importancia los genes de los machos.
La teoria de que el semen o el niño, pueda cambiar la genetica de la madre no es un disparate, se sabe que la la resistencia a una sustacia o enfermedad, adquirida por la madre durante su vida, puede transmitirla a sus hijos, aunque no lo de de mamar, es decir, el niño sale mas resistente desde el primer dia.
El semen absorbido por las celulas de la madre o el intercambio de fluidos durante el embarazo anterior, pone en contacto las celulas de los dos, incluso las une en muchos casos.

Hace 30 años se descubrieron *los exosomas*, que son como virus propios que generan las celulas, y son capaces de transmitir ARN, a las celulas vecinas o alla donde lleguen los liquidos corporales que invade. Estas celulas receptoras, una vez tengan el ARN dentro, mantendran los cambios al reproducirse. Es lo que han intentado hacer ahora con las llamadas vacunas de ARN mensajero, pero sin quimica ni experimentos, solo a traves de miles de años de convivencia.Es como si la celula naciera ya infectada y con capacidad de expandir esos exosomas, que regulan el comportiento del sistema inmunitario, entre otras cosas.
Qué son los exosomas y por qué son importantes

El trascendental papel de los exosomas

Esto podria ser una explicacion, o un factor al menos, a tener en cuenta en la transmision genetica.


----------



## ratoncitoperez (14 Ene 2022)

Mizraim dijo:


> Básicamente que si el autosoma, que son todos los cromosomas menos los dos sexuales pertenecen al padre y a la madre biológicos y son lo que forman al humano es descabellado pensar que la telegonia pueda dar lugar.
> 
> Pues hasta donde se sabe nuestro cuerpo es formado por el genoma, que sólo pertenecen al padre y a la madre biologicos, hasta la fecha no hay pruebas de que no sea así, ni de que el hijo sea formado por una combinación de genomas distintos de otros potenciales padres.



Gracias por ese punto de vista


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Ene 2022)

_





*La enorme dificultad de ser pene moderno*
“No sería una estupidez decir que estoy enamorada del pene de Ernesto. Me gusta su forma pequeña, la forma acorazada de su glande, la manera que tiene de agarrarse al interior de mi cuerpo y hasta su sabor dulzón. Me enamoré de su pene porque no era violento. Porque desde la primera vez que nos...




abcblogs.abc.es

“No sería una estupidez decir que estoy enamorada del pene de Ernesto. Me gusta su forma pequeña, la forma acorazada de su glande, la manera que tiene de agarrarse al interior de mi cuerpo y hasta su sabor dulzón. Me enamoré de su pene porque no era violento. Porque desde la primera vez que nos acostamos su pene se ajustó a mí, se me mostró con toda su ternura y me embistió al ritmo que yo poesía. Por supuesto que luego me enamoré del hombre, y de la voz, pero cuando desde mi soledad de Barcelona pienso en el pene de Ernesto, mi pecho alberga cariño”._


----------



## Arthas98 (15 Ene 2022)

De un estudio con una especie concreta de mosca al resto de animales hay un paso gordo. Habría que investigar más


----------



## Stock Option (15 Ene 2022)

La teoría es buena si exceptuamos que no tiene sentido evolutivo alguno. 

Más bien al contrario.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Ene 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> De un estudio con una especie concreta de mosca al resto de animales hay un paso gordo. Habría que investigar más



Hombre !

Antes de hacer este hilo consulté con amigos criadores de perros profesionales , de los que van a exposiciones , que a su vez tienen muchos amigos criadores de perros ..

en todos los casos si la perra ha sido preñada por un perro de otra raza ya la descartan como reproductora.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Ene 2022)

Stock Option dijo:


> La teoría es buena si exceptuamos que no tiene sentido evolutivo alguno.
> 
> Más bien al contrario.




tiene sentido en el aspecto de que algunos óvulos inmaduros pueden ser " fecundados " por el semen que entra en el organismo de esa hembra .
Pero no todos !

Posteriormente si la casualidad hace que ese óvulo afectado fuese fecundado por la nueva pareja de la mujer , pues estaríamos en el caso que nos ocupa.

Todavía hay mucho que investigar y no todo son genes ni cromosomas . 
Técnicamente , genéticamente, no se distingue un chihuahua de un gran danés o un bulldog, que además son lobos mutados .

Un simple cromosoma convierte el feto femenino que en su origen todos lo somos , en macho . Siendo algo determinante para la vida del individuo. 
_*
Los cromosomas se agrupan por parejas. ... Las mujeres tienen dos cromosomas X y los hombres un cromosoma X y un cromosoma Y. Las madres siempre contribuyen un cromosoma X y dependiendo de si el espermatozoide paterno llevaba un cromosoma X o uno Y el sexo del bebé será femenino (XX) o masculino (XY) respectivamente.










Sistema XY de determinación del sexo - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org




*_


----------



## Hrodrich (15 Ene 2022)

Fake desmoralizador en base a creer que putas moscas que son putisimos insectos son iguales a mamíferos homínidos. Lefazo y papelera.


----------



## Gothaus (15 Ene 2022)

Un estudio con MOSCAS. Venga, a pastar.


----------



## JoaquinTorrao (15 Ene 2022)

¿Esto aplica también a una mujer con pene embarazada?


----------



## Stock Option (15 Ene 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> tiene sentido en el aspecto de que algunos óvulos inmaduros pueden ser " fecundados " por el semen que entra en el organismo de esa hembra .
> Pero no todos !
> 
> Posteriormente si la casualidad hace que ese óvulo afectado fuese fecundado por la nueva pareja de la mujer , pues estaríamos en el caso que nos ocupa.
> ...



No tiene sentido y te voy a explicar porqué. 

Supongamos que hay dos machos en la tribu. Uno de ellos se ha percutido a la hembra y la ha desflorado. Va el segundo macho y acaba dejando embarazada a la hembra. 

Como estos machos de hace miles de años no entendían de genética, ni de magufadas pues pasa que si la criatura se acaba pareciendo al primer macho no sería raro que la cosa acabara como el rosario de la aurora con la criatura estampada contra la pared, la hembra lapidada y entre los machos también la iban a tener gordísima porque el segundo macho va a llegar a la evidente conclusión de que se le habían follao a la doña a sus espaldas.

Vamos, un cirio del copón que no ayuda en nada a la preservación de la especie.


----------



## jotace (15 Ene 2022)

Ahí hablan de que ponen a fornicar a moscas inmaduras, si lo llevamos a humanos, habría que poner a niñas pre menstruales a ser empotradas con furia porcina para que se produjera el fenómeno cuando por fin esas niñas fueran fértiles.

Otra cosa es que pensemos en mujeres fértiles que usan anticonceptivos, ahí no sé si el mecanismo de las moscas se puede dar puesto que tenemos la química de los anticonceptivos por medio.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Ene 2022)

Cromosomas sexuales


Con certeza escuchaste hablar de los cromosomas: aquello de los que las mujeres tienen dos x y los hombres xy. Parece un tema sencillo, pero lo cierto es que guarda misterios ¿sabías que todas las personas nos gestamos como seres femeninos?




www.dint.unam.mx





“Tenemos cromosomas sexuales; la gran mayoría de la gente sabe que las mujeres tienen el famoso par de cromosomas X; por otro lado, los hombres tienen el famoso impar de cromosoma X con el cromosoma Y. Y es justamente este cromosoma Y el que guarda los genes que definen la sexualidad. Esto quiere decir que todos nacemos con el programa de default que es ser mujeres”.

“La forma en que se determina si uno va a ser hombre o mujer, en los mamíferos en general, si uno se va a hacer macho o hembra radica en dos formas distintas: una puede ser por el medio ambiente, que el medio ambiente mande señales al embrión, y el embrión las reciba, y eso cambie su destino hacia macho o hacia hembra (una señal clásica es la temperatura, como sucede en tortugas y cocodrilos, en donde a mayor temperatura se vuelven hembras). La otra forma de determinación sexual es cuando hay un factor genético en nuestros genomas, que decide si vamos a ser machos o vamos a ser hembras”.

Dentro del cromosoma Y, existe un gen maestro, llamado “SRY”, que controla la comunicación de las células. Si los padres han heredado ese gen al embrión, lo más seguro es que nazca un macho.

“Este gen expresa, más o menos a la novena semana de gestación, en ese momento nuestras gónadas, lo que se ve a volver el testículo y el ovario, están indiferenciados; no tienen todavía un destino definido. Si ese gen no aparece, se desarrollan y se vuelven ovarios; cuando ese gen aparece y se enciende y dice ‘no, no, no; yo estoy aquí presente’, entonces se detiene la vía que va hacia el ovario. Y este gen solito logra eso, y logra además encender todos los genes asociados al desarrollo de testículos”.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Ene 2022)

Stock Option dijo:


> No tiene sentido y te voy a explicar porqué.
> 
> Supongamos que hay dos machos en la tribu. Uno de ellos se ha percutido a la hembra y la ha desflorado. Va el segundo macho y acaba dejando embarazada a la hembra.
> 
> ...












EL CLÍTORIS es un órgano sensorial para detectar el momento de eyaculación del macho. Lo tienen todas las hembras de todas las especies de mamíferos


El orgasmo es un acto fisiológico que inventaron nuestro antepasados los peces para sincronizar la puesta de los huevos con la expulsión del semen y de esa manera que no se lo llevase el agua. El semen como todo el mundo sabe son células reproductoras igual que el óvulo. En cada fecundación se...




www.burbuja.info











Todos los seres vivos descendemos de una única bacteria : LUCA (last universal common ancestor)


Todos los seres vivos descendemos de una única bacteria . LUCA Un ratón es muchísimo más inteligente que un humano autista . Ya no digamos otros problemas mentales más graves. Si dejas a un ratón y a un autista en el monte, el ratón podrá sobrevivir tranquilamente, hacer una madriguera ...




www.burbuja.info










El semen es inmunosupresor . Al eyacular en el recto, el viroma es absorbido como si fuese un supositorio y los macrófagos hacen el resto .


Los espermatozoides son inmunogénicos, por lo cual causan reacciones autoinmunes en caso de que se encuentren en cualquier parte del cuerpo que no sean los testículos. El sistema inmune aprende a diferenciar entre la células del propio organismo y las ajenas. Cualquier elemento extraño es...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (15 Ene 2022)

Stock Option dijo:


> No tiene sentido y te voy a explicar porqué.
> 
> Supongamos que hay dos machos en la tribu. Uno de ellos se ha percutido a la hembra y la ha desflorado. Va el segundo macho y acaba dejando embarazada a la hembra.
> 
> ...



De ahí que la virginidad de la hembra fuese tan importante


----------



## Esparto (15 Ene 2022)

Me maravilla como tanto florero toma cualquier cosa de sentido común que venga de medios conocidos como un "nos están engañando yo soy especial y pienso diferente", y preste tanta atención a magufadas como esta.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (15 Ene 2022)

Este tema tiene pinta de ser de esas cosas ciertas que se ocultan


----------



## Stock Option (15 Ene 2022)

YoSoyTuPaco dijo:


> De ahí que la virginidad de la hembra fuese tan importante



Lo realmente importante es que la hembra tuviera buenas caderas y fuera tirando a rellenita para garantizar que fuera una madre apta para el parto y para amamantar.

Ahí están toda clase de esculturas en toda clase de civilizaciones antiguas que lo demuestran. De la virginidad, no hay referencias. 

Lo de que sea virgen es algo que introdujo la moralidad muy posteriormente.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Ene 2022)

YoSoyTuPaco dijo:


> De ahí que la virginidad de la hembra fuese tan importante



La virginidad es una cuestión mental más que física. 

La niña cuando dejaba de ser hija para ser adolescente y sus impulsos naturales le llevaban a abandonar la casa de sus padres para iniciar su propio hogar ...
se vinculaba con el primer hombre de su entorno que más le gustase ( entre los que había disponibles ) 

Entendamos que una cigüeña se empareja con el cigüeño sin demasiadas pretensiones y permanecen juntos el resto de la vida mientras cumpla lo más básico que es la defensa del nido y llevar comida a los hijos .

La bioquímica ya se encarga de vincular a las parejas y drogarles de tal forma que les parezca que lo suyo es mejor que nada. 

*OOOTRA COSA MUUUY DIFERENTE , ES ...*
Que al margen de la unidad reproductiva , hubiese sexo ocupacional entre los individuos como forma de divertirse sin crear tensiones emocionales ni vinculaciones ... 

o 

que en la época de celo de la hembra humana ( algo que era muy circunstancial y espaciado en el tiempo , después de finalizar un ciclo reproductivo de 3 años ) esa hembra durante una semana en la que el óvulo está en su punto , se dejase copular por todos los machos de la tribu. 

ENTENDAMOS QUE LA EVOLUCION , ES DECIR LA FORMA DE NUESTRO CUERPO , viene determinada por los que han conseguido reproducirse cuyos hijos heredaron sus características por las razones que fuesen . 

Los penes de los humanos son enormes comparados con el gorila o el chimpancé porque funcionan como émbolo para retirar el semen del anterior .

son simplemente órganos funcionales , como lo pueden ser los dientes para masticar o la nariz para respirar.


----------



## blahblahblah (15 Ene 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La virginidad es una cuestión mental más que física.
> 
> La niña cuando dejaba de ser hija para ser adolescente y sus impulsos naturales le llevaban a abandonar la casa de sus padres para iniciar su propio hogar ...
> se vinculaba con el primer hombre de su entorno que más le gustase ( entre los que había disponibles )
> ...



similares mecanismos estan en muchos animales


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Ene 2022)

IMPORTANTE :

- Sexo estéril , cualquier actividad sexual que no fuese justo en el momento en el que el óvulo está maduro para ser fecundado , es algo irrelevante en términos evolutivos . Es como rascarse la espalada o quitarse piojos unos a otros .

- Sexo fértil , sólo ocurría durante una semana cada 3 años aproximadamente , que nuestras antepasadas y las humanas de los países normales , ovulan . 
Tener la regla todos los meses es algo antinatural , de la misma manera que lo es que las mujeres no sean madres , puesto que es su razón de ser. 


TODAS LAS HEMBRAS DE TODAS LAS ESPECIES ESTÁN DESTINADAS A SER MADRES ( excepto abejas , hormigas y ratas topo ) 

SÓLO ALGUNOS MACHOS ESTÁN DESTINADOS A SER PADRES . 

Los machos existan para competir entre sí y que consiga reproducirse el más apto , el que mejor se adapta al medio cambiante , el que eligen las hembras para ser fecundadas por él y no por otro.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Ene 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> similares mecanismos estan en muchos animales
> Ver archivo adjunto 906984



si . el coito es un acto fisiológico para fecundar a la hembra y al mismo tiempo impedir que otros machos lo hagan. 

las estrategias son diferentes en cada especie según su forma de vida que viene determinada por como se desarrollan las crías. 

Básicamente si las crías nacen muy dependientes y la madre necesita la ayuda del macho, se emparejan : en las aves se llaman nidícolas en los mamíferos animales que crían en madrigueras . 

Si las crías al nacer ya son bastante autónomas y la madre se desenvuelve sin necesidad del macho , la especie no se empareja , en las aves se llaman nidífugos , como por ejemplo las gallináceas , en los mamíferos por ejemplo las cebras, gacelas , al contrario de los leones , lobos , gorilas ...


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Ene 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> similares mecanismos estan en muchos animales
> Ver archivo adjunto 906984



el pene de los felinos tiene púas porque la hembra ovula tras el estímulo doloroso . 

Una gata puede tener crías de diferentes machos . Es una estrategia evolutiva ya que sus vidas son cortas .

Se dice que la tendencia de la hembra humana a la infidelidad , es otra estrategia para diversificar la genética de sus crías y que no sean todos del mismo macho por si tiene alguna enfermedad hereditaria .


----------



## Esse est deus (15 Ene 2022)

Nada que no se supiese en la antiguedad. El hombre que tiene coito con hembra, enlaza su karma o destino con esa hembra, pero también con todos los hombres que hayan tenido sexo con esa hembra previamente. No a la inversa. La hembra no se ligará al karma de las demás hembras con las que el macho haya tenido relaciones sexuales.

Por eso la virginidad en la hembra era valorada, cuando la vida humana tenía un propósito humano, espiritual y ulterior. 

Hoy ya da igual, todo es averno y está condenado al averno.


----------



## sisar_vidal (15 Ene 2022)

Esse est deus dijo:


> Nada que no se supiese en la antiguedad. El hombre que tiene coito con hembra, enlaza su karma o destino con esa hembra, pero también con todos los hombres que hayan tenido sexo con esa hembra previamente. No a la inversa. La hembra no se ligará al karma de las demás hembras con las que el macho haya tenido relaciones sexuales.
> 
> Por eso la virginidad en la hembra era valorada, cuando la vida humana tenía un propósito humano, espiritual y ulterior.
> 
> Hoy ya da igual, todo es averno y está condenado al averno.



Fuego en grandes DOSIS JODERRR


----------



## Evolucionista (15 Ene 2022)

La telegonia es uno de los motivos por los que todas las civilizaciones exigían que las mujeres llegaran vírgenes al matrimonio.

La telegonia solo sucede de hombre a mujer y no a la inversa, por lo que hombres y mujeres somos mucho más diferentes de lo que dicen Irena Montera y las femizorras.


----------



## Kalikatres (15 Ene 2022)

Abracadabrante.


----------



## angek (16 Ene 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *En cocodrilos, caimanes y ciertas especies de lagartos y tortugas, un embrión puede llegar a ser macho o hembra en función de las temperaturas que experimenta mientras está en el huevo. *
> 
> 
> Todavía hay mucho que investigar. No deja de ser sorprendente que en el conjunto de la población de humanos nazcan proporcionalmente de los dos sexos.
> ...



Yo había leído algo, en fuentes dudosas, eso sí, de que en función de las necesidades de la especie se parían más de unos o de otros y esas necesidades iban canalizadas por el macho.

Algo así como que si la tribu está en situación de guerra o perdiendo terreno por parte del vecino, se parían más hombres para ir al frente y si había abundancia y paz se alumbraban más tías.

Recuerdo que lo respaldaban con investigaciones que apuntaban a esas interpretaciones en función del semen, pero lo leí hace tiempo y, como digo, no parecía de lo más fiable.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 Ene 2022)

angek dijo:


> Yo había leído algo, en fuentes dudosas, eso sí, de que en función de las necesidades de la especie se parían más de unos o de otros y esas necesidades iban canalizadas por el macho.
> 
> Algo así como que si la tribu está en situación de guerra o perdiendo terreno por parte del vecino, se parían más hombres para ir al frente y si había abundancia y paz se alumbraban más tías.
> 
> Recuerdo que lo respaldaban con investigaciones que apuntaban a esas interpretaciones en función del semen, pero lo leí hace tiempo y, como digo, no parecía de lo más fiable.








la homosexualidad de Franco se originó en el vientre materno. la madre desarrolla anticuerpos si ha tenido un embarazo reciente de otro niño .


Edito para añadir las fechas de nacimiento de ambos , que se me había olvidado : Nicolás Franco - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre es.wikipedia.org Nicolás Franco Bahamonde (Ferrol, La Coruña, 1 de julio de 1891-Madrid, 15 de abril de 1977) fue un militar y político español, participante en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Ene 2022)

La explicación biológica tiene sentido : 

algunos óvulos inmaduros , pueden ser " fecundados " por algún espermatozoide en algunos de los muchos coitos . Ese espermatozoide se integra de alguna manera en los cromosomas del óvulo y si la casualidad ( que es como una lotería ) si la casualidad hace que alguno de esos óvulos sea fecundado y llegue a término en fechas posteriores , pues se produce la telegonia . 

cosas más raras se han visto :

¡ CONGELAR EMBRIONES HUMANOS DURANTE DÉCADAS Y VOLVERLOS A LA VIDA EN VIENTRES DE OTRAS MADRES !!!!!! 

Hasta hace unos años era ciencia ficción.


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Ene 2022)

La felicidad es la ausencia del deseo . Se entiende por deseo el dolor que siente una persona al sentir un vacío .
Puede ser un sentimiento de pérdida por algo material o un amor , un síndrome de abstinencia por una droga ...

El deseo es una alarma del cuerpo para devolverlo al estado basal . Si tienes frío tienes deseo de calentarte, si tienes sueño tienes deseo de dormir, si tienes hambre tienes deseo de comer , el problema es cuando el deseo es el recuerdo del placer , de placeres instantáneos que no son necesarios para la supervivencia . 

La concupiscencia y la lujuria siempre han sido consideradas actitudes animales en todas las civilizaciones .
El budismo tiene como prioridad parar al mono enloquecido por el celo que salta de rama en rama buscando hembras 
El hinduismo , como Shiva quema su propia lujuria Kamadeva, el dios hindú del amor
El islam ... ya es la religión más intolerante en este aspecto . El burka tapa por completo a la mujer para que su mirada no sea seductora .

y el cristianismo ...

_(“Y se enamoró de sus rufianes, cuya* lujuria*_ es _como el ardor carnal de los asnos, y cuyo flujo como flujo de caballos”_ [Ez. 23:20]; _“… y se descubrirá la inmundicia de tus fornicaciones, y tu_ *lujuria* _y tu prostitución”_ [Ez. 23:29]).

En Ro. 13:13 se lee: _“Andemos como de día, honestamente; no en glotonerías y borracheras, no en_ *lujuria* _y lascivias, no en contiendas y envidia”._ Mientras la concupiscencia es el deseo exagerado y pecaminoso, la *lujuria* es la práctica en los hechos de esos deseos en el ámbito de lo sexual. 

apetencias, codicia ilegítima, deseos exagerados, recurrentes, desordenados, vehementes y siempre pecaminosos. Así, los hombres viven _“en la_ *concupiscencia* _de sus corazones”_ (Ro. 1:24), pero los creyentes no deben obedecer las *concupiscencia* _del pecado en sus cuerpos mortales (Ro. 6:14; 1 P. 4:2–3)._


----------



## RDMS (26 Ene 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La felicidad es la ausencia del deseo . Se entiende por deseo el dolor que siente una persona al sentir un vacío .
> Puede ser un sentimiento de pérdida por algo material o un amor , un síndrome de abstinencia por una droga ...
> 
> El deseo es una alarma del cuerpo para devolverlo al estado basal . Si tienes frío tienes deseo de calentarte, si tienes sueño tienes deseo de dormir, si tienes hambre tienes deseo de comer , el problema es cuando el deseo es el recuerdo del placer , de placeres instantáneos que no son necesarios para la supervivencia .
> ...



Conozco una abuela de 48 años, que se ha llevado a la nieta a su casa para cuidarla ella y hacer ella de madre, por ser los padres primerizos inexpertos. Que opinas de estas menopausicas que quieren ser jóvenes y que pretenden ser algo que no son?Como el cerebro de una mujer puede asimiliar que ya no es fértil?Explicamelo tengo esa curiosidad, que pasa por su cerebro.


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Ene 2022)

RDMS dijo:


> Conozco una abuela de 48 años, que se ha llevado a la nieta a su casa para cuidarla ella y hacer ella de madre, por ser los padres primerizos inexpertos. Que opinas de estas menopausicas que quieren ser jóvenes y que pretenden ser algo que no son?Como el cerebro de una mujer puede asimiliar que ya no es fértil?Explicamelo tengo esa curiosidad, que pasa por su cerebro.




Existimos porque descendemos de primates, de hecho los gorilas o cualquier mono crían perfectamente sus crías, igual que cualquier otra hembra de cualquier especie.

La abuela esta usurpando la maravillosa etapa de la madre de criar su propio hijo.

Entre el instinto y la información que se encuentra en cualquier lado, tiene más que suficiente.
. Por otra parte el bebé tendría que sentirse arropado con su verdadera madre , en su pecho.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Feb 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Te felicito por el hilo ATARAXIO, una duda, no se he entendido bien. Cuando dices que el hombre al contrario que los gorilas evita pelearse por la hembra al ser la pelea en su vagina, y asi evitando tensiones externas entre machos... Como funciona eso? si ocurre igual no? siempre hubo peleas por mujeres. No entiendo porque dices que el hecho de eyacuar varios en una mujer evitaba peleas. No se encariñaba uno con ella y se peleaba si otros querian compartirla? Explicame eso si puedes, que me interesa.
> 
> Cuando dices que otros hominidos desaparecieron por el uso del palo y la piedra... No se yo si seria por eso, porque guerras chimpances ha habido, y han sido mucho mas violentos que con el palo y la piedra, mutilaciones, ensañamiento, etc.



bueno , Chimpancés y gorilas están al borde de la extinción. De alguna manera su comportamiento violento es una de las causas de que no hayan proliferado como otras especies . Aún así el hecho de que sigan vivos después de cientos de miles de años , es un mérito. 

Date cuenta que las muchas especies de humanos, las que se conocen y las que no quedan restos , todas han desparecido . 

El chimpancé es mucho más peligroso que un tigre . A los felinos se les puede domar bien . si se cogen de recién nacidos y se les impronta con biberón son como bebés . Pero un chimpancé cuando se enfada no conoce límites . los enfados son criminales . ataca a todo lo que se le pone por delante , tienen la fuerza de un superhombre y su mordedura es terrible .

No hay muchas muertes provocadas por chimpancés porque es raro el contacto directo de los humanos con estos parientes . En los zoos siempre hay barreras y rejas . Los chimpancés de circo normalmente eran crías jóvenes o hembras que son mucho más sociables y sumisas , pero cuando crecen los machos , no son de fiar. 

*en relación al sexo

Sólo importa el sexo fecundador , que es el acto fisiológico que lleva a la creación de un nuevo ser humano heredero de la genética de sus padres y antepasados. *

cualquier otro tipo de actividad con los genitales es un simple pasatiempos , como rascarse la espalda o buscarse piojos unos a otros . Un juego, una forma de evitar conflictos y apaciguar los ánimos . follando se hacen amistades . 
Es decir ante situaciones de tensión que son constantes en los primates , nuestros antepasados preferían follar a pegarse. de ahí la clara relación de la TENSIÓN SEXUAL con el deseo y la atracción. 

Es muy interesante la asociación de la conducta homosexual con el masoquismo, intuyo que esa conducta "natural " era una forma de sumisión para evitar las agresiones , pasa en muchas otras especies ( el palomo cojo sin ir más lejos ) . 

También están las fantasías sexuales tanto de hombres y mujeres promiscuas, con violaciones y actitudes violentas relacionadas con el cortejo y el sexo ( el malote tatuado por el que suspiran las chonis y las otras se lo callan ) . No es casualidad el enorme éxito de las* 50 sombras de Grey* , tanto el libro como la peli. 

DICHO LO CUAL, hay que distinguir claramente entre ese comportamiento sexual habitual e irrelevante y el COITO FECUNDADOR que sólo podía producirse durante unos 10 días cada 3 años . Cuando la hembra dejaba de dar la teta al bebé y volvía a ovular. * Es decir, estaba en celo . Y ese periodo crítico si la mujer estaba vinculada emocionalmente con determinado macho, lo buscaba para que fuese el padre de la nueva cría . *

Estoy seguro que la hembra humana instintivamente, es capaz de facilitar o dificultar su fecundación a través del orgasmo y la postura de su cuerpo.
como sucede con muchísimas otras hembras que siendo copuladas por múltiples machos , pueden canalizar el semen hacia el útero o rechazarlo. 



el ciclo completo reproductivo es más fácil de ver en los pájaros ( que son parientes nuestros ) las etapas del ciclo son iguales en todos los animales y se manifiestan a través de la bioquímica que controla nuestros deseos y acciones .

Después del cortejo y la cópula incesante con la finalidad de fecundar a la hembra , los pájaros cambian el chip para incubar los huevos y criar a sus hijos . En ese momento su placer de vivir es buscar incansablemente comida para sus crías .

Al macho no se le ocurre montar a la hembra mientras incuba , ni montar a ninguna otra ( ya bastante tiene con su progenie )

Los animales encerrados en los zoos , tienen estereotipias y parafilias . Como no pueden tener su vida normal, focalizan su estrés en la masturbación o el deseo sexual exacerbado .

El matrimonio es una sagrada y deseable forma de celibato , que frena al mono loco que salta de rama en rama buscando sexo.

mira la diferencia :

el gorila es un macho alfa que está viviendo su vida en plenitud.

el mono en el zoo es un pobre trastornado


----------



## frenlib (6 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Increíble: tu hijo puede parecerse a tu ex y no a tu actual pareja - Enamorando.me
> 
> 
> Hay cosas que resultan increíbles. Imagina la siguiente situación: una mujer tiene un hijo que resulta idéntico a su expareja y no a la actual, aunque por muchos años no tuvo contacto con esa antigua relación. “Imposible”, diremos todos. Pues una teoría afirma que sí puede ocurrir. Una extraña...
> ...



Pillo


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 May 2022)

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/los-hijos-de-una-mujer-heredan-genes-de-todas-sus-anteriores-parejas-sexuales.1755430/


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/los-hijos-de-una-mujer-heredan-genes-de-todas-sus-anteriores-parejas-sexuales.1755430/









ERES UN BOCACHANCLAS

ATARAXIO ... HABLAMOS LOS DEMAS DE TI ?







NO ?
POS YASTA 


​


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 May 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> ERES UN BOCACHANCLAS
> 
> ATARAXIO ... HABLAMOS LOS DEMAS DE TI ?
> 
> ...





La fecundación la inventaron nuestras antepasadas las anémonas y el orgasmo lo inventaron nuestros antepasados los peces para sincronizar la puesta de los huevos y la eyaculación y no se la llevase el agua.

Luego nuestras antepasadas las babosas marinas inventaron el cortejo, que es una lucha entre dos hermafroditas y gana el primero que clave un dardo calcáreo desechable para inyectar el semen en el que pierde, que se convierte en hembra mientras el ganador sigue fecundando perdedores.

convertirse en hembra es una putada en muchas especies porque les cuesta la vida y en muchas otras se la condiciona por completo - por eso la evolución desarrolló una potente droga bioquímica para hacer sentir bien a las madres en ese dramático destino .

Lo mismo el deseo sexual o el deseo de comer . La mente dirige al individuo a acciones que si no fuese por " la droga " no haría nadie :

- copular = introducir parte de tu cuerpo en otro individuo y quedar expuesto a depredadores y ataques de otros competidores

- comer = asesinar y despedazar a otros seres vivos para triturarlos con la boca e ir depositando los restos en el propio cuerpo para que su materia pase a formar parte de uno mismo .

En lo básico seguimos siendo las babosas marinas : un tubo con dos orificios uno de entrada de comida y otro de restos no digeribles.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 May 2022)

todos los procesos de fecundación son muy interesantes .
Es especialmente fascinante el de las cerdas ( jabalíes ) y el de una especie de pato que tiene el pene más grande de todos los vertebrados .
Es además sorprendente porque la mayoría de las aves no tienen pene.

La malvasía argentina tiene una longitud aproximada de 46 centímetros y su especie macho *posee un pene que puede llegar a medir tanto como él*, siendo, proporcionalmente, el miembro reproductivo más largo de todos los animales vertebrados


el pene es espinoso en la base, y tiene la punta erizada como un cepillo. Y justamente esa forma, como de cepillo limpia botellas, es la que explicaría también el por qué de semejante tamaño.

Al parecer las hembras *malvasías* son muy promiscuas. En la época del celo forman grupos grandes, y para que el macho se pueda asegurar su descendencia, tiene que limpiar el oviducto de la hembra con su pene, para borrar los rastros de semen de algún competidor.

Por eso, cuanto más largo, mejor limpia, más descendencia deja.

El pene de los cerdos tiene forma de sacacorchos y por lo tanto el

la clave está en la cérvix o cuello uterino que lógicamente se acopla con el tipo de pene de cada especie y en muchos casos la hembra " elige " si permite ser fecundada a pesar de la penetración y la eyaculación.

En el caso de los humanos ( que es una especie muy promiscua ) las hembras pueden modular con sus nalgas y el orgasmo si facilitan o no la fecundación puesto que la salida de la uretra tiene que encajar con la entrada del útero . Si no es así el semen en la vagina es destruido por los ácidos vaginales. La cópula con fines reproductivos se entiende que es desde atrás .

Las chimpancés cuando están en celo desarrollan unas enormes tumefacciones que son señales visuales para los machos para indicarles que están en celo pero que dificultan igualmente que el pene llegue a la entrada del útero. Por eso los chimpancés tienen un pene largo y los gorilas sólo de 3 centímetros en erección ( las hembras gorilas no son promiscuas y ni tienen nalgas ni tumefacciones )


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 May 2022)

No venimos del mono. Somos monos. 

Nuestro origen son las bacterias ( esa bacterias que tú fuiste en los testículos de tu padre antes de convertirte en anémona en el pequeño mar que fue el útero de tu madre y luego pez - anfibio - musaraña hasta que saliste tú : un híbrido de murciélago )


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 May 2022)

realmente no nos parecemos a nuestros padres sino a un esquema o fenotipo que se repite generación tras generación. 

Nos parecemos a un linaje que ha evolucionado desde principio de los tiempos y que morirá con nosotros si no tenemos hijos. 

Todo el esfuerzo por sobrevivir y transmitir su legado genético a la siguiente generación de nuestros antepasados ....

TERMINA EN NOSOTROS.


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 May 2022)

el antropocentrismo cartesiano que deforma la cosmovisión occidental , dificulta en gran medida la comprensión de la realidad y los procesos biológicos que nos igualan con el resto de los animales puesto que somos uno más. 
Aunque supongamos que las explicaciones científicas son ya algo generalizado en los ámbitos académicos, no es cierto. Si damos por hecho que los miles de millones de musulmanes tienen un sesgo cognitivo en sus creencias, por lo mismo también en la parte del mundo que nos toca. 
Dicho lo cual sólo necesité unos minutos para reflexionar y encontrar la explicación real de la diferencia entre las especies cuyas hembras tienen la regla frecuentemente y las que sólo tienen un período de celo dos veces al año .
Es simplemente sentido común, algo que falta cuando se dan por buenas las elucubraciones del primer insensato que se le ocurre una chorrada que parezca coherente , lo que en los tiempos de Darwin era “ los caballos y los burros los hizo dios para el servicio del hombre” .
Al tema :
Las especies que tienen la regla no dependen de ciclos de los ciclos de la naturaleza para encontrar alimentos: Los herbívoros necesitan que haya hierba para que puedan comer de forma abundante y producir leche para las crías por lo tanto nacen en primavera y no en el invierno o en la estación seca. Los carnívoros dependen de que haya crías de los herbívoros para alimentar a sus propias crías por eso adaptan sus ciclos. Dicho de otra manera, aquellas crías que no nacían en esa época morían por hambre, sed o frío. 
¿ qué pasa con los primates orden de mamíferos placentarios al cual pertenecemos? 
Que pueden quedar embarazadas en cualquier época del año y por lo tanto el cuerpo urge a que se produzca cuanto antes esa hecho biológico que es lo que le da sentido a la existencia de las hembras. 
Lo lógico sería quedar embarazada e iniciar un largo ciclo de embarazo y crianza del bebé, si por alguna razón no ha sucedido, no hay ninguna razón para esperar 6 meses y se vuelve a poner en marcha el ciclo cuanto antes. 
Las madres primates al vivir en árboles disponen de comida todo el año y además cuidan a sus crías con mucha dedicación con la ayuda de los machos y de la misma manera que nosotros heredamos el comportamiento, también los procesos biológicos. 

Así lo cuentan y se equivocan : 









Por qué las mujeres son uno de los pocos animales que tienen menstruación - BBC News Mundo


Sólo los monos, las musarañas elefante y ciertas especies de murciélago tienen período, como las mujeres. ¿Qué lo explica?




www.bbc.com













Las escasas especies que tienen menstruación y su parecido con el humano


Considerada muchas veces como una “maldición”, la menstruación es vista con poco cariño por ser motivo de incomodidad, dolores y vergüenzas femeninas. La mayoría de las ...




www.biobiochile.cl













Musk suspende la compra de Twitter hasta conocer el número de bots y cuentas falsas


El millonario estadounidense ha anunciado la decisión en su cuenta de la red social y afirma esperar el informe de la dirección de la compañía al respecto




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## nekcab (14 May 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Hilazo marca de la casa de la factoría MAMARRAXIO, y con jran hécsito de púvlico.
> 
> Una monita tití chiamada Shakira se folla apple-ito a su ex pastoso en alguna de sus múltiples giras por el mundo, su neonobio Piquetonto, quintaesencia del retraso y del aparguelamiento, se come los cuernos y el bombo creyendo (o fingiendo) que es suyo y un *virgen tarado* adicto a pensar animalescamente como le peta encaja a martillazos los hechos en una teoría delirante traída por los pelos de foritos yanquis y tallada ad hoc para *justificar su desprecio por las mujeres* disfrazado de estoicismo.
> 
> ...



Tengo buenas noticias para ti: la ración extra de alpiste te va a tocar a tí... ¿contento?

Tú, con mezclar foritos yanquis, virgenes doritos y la guinda: la misoginia, también te has dado por contento. Pues vale.

Pero oye, que sí, que te mereces doble ración de alpiste. ¡¡Que coño!! Que al chaval le pongan triple, q se le ve con ganas...


----------



## platanoes (14 May 2022)

Como se ha apuntado en algunas respuesta, la entrada de ADN se produce a través de la sangre, por eso algunas culturas tienen prohibido las transfusiones, y en la antigüedad dos personas se hacían hermanos de sangre con un corte en la mano y recombinadola, de esta forma los hijos de cada uno tendrían información genética del otro, hasta el punto de tener incluso más parecido.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 May 2022)

Es el concepto.

La bomba gay consiste en hacer creer a toda la población que la razón para emparejarse de forma temporal, es drogarse con los agujeros del cuerpo. Modelo de comportamiento de los gays que ahora se ha transmitido a toda la población.

Sexo estéril y promiscuo que se usa como droga.
Hacer de las parafilias una identidad es una estafa, un constructo social para exterminar a la población. Es irrelevante lo que imagine o como se excite cada persona para llegar al orgasmo, es una chaladura darle importancia a todo eso.
Es como darle identidad a la gente que se toque con cocaína, con heroína, con pastillas o con lo que sea... Aunque su vida gire en torno a eso, están en el pack de los drogadictos.

Solo hay dos tipos de sexualidad :

- Aquellos que forman unidades reproductivas, es decir familias numerosas como nuestros antepasados y que por eso existimos..

- cualquier otra cosa:
Es lo mismo la parte final del tracto digestivo que una vagina estéril, son agujeros que los españoles usan para drogarse.

La población de cada país se comporta como está diseñado en los despachos.

La feminazi española más recalcitrante si hubiese nacido en Argelia, ahora tendría 6 hijos y llevaría el hiyab.
Argelia es un país que está ahí al lado a pocos kilómetros de España.
¿Qué Cambia?

La educación que se imparte en el colegio
Los valores que transmiten los políticos y el establishment
Los guiones de las series de la tele y cualquier otro programa

En definitiva la cultura difusa.

Cómo curiosidad diré que en los países donde sería imposible emitir first dates,
no ha habido coronavirus,
ni vacunas,
ni endeudamiento,
ni LGTB
ni leyes de violencia de género,
ni han enviado armas a Ucrania ni saben dónde está Ucrania .

Sospechen cuando de cuatro mil millones de mujeres del planeta las más chaladas son los diez millones de españolas en edad reproductiva.

Las estadísticas de divorcios son falsas.
El problema es inmensamente mayor puesto que lo que realmente hay que contar es la cantidad de parejas que tiene un español o española a lo largo de su vida, qué equivale por lo tanto a una ruptura o divorcio, aunque no figure legalmente en ningún papel.

Todas las mujeres españolas de esta generación llegarán a la menopausia en 10 años y el plan kalergi habrá finalizado con éxito.
España volverá a ser Al-Andalus la próxima generación.


----------



## Ibar (16 May 2022)

Bueno, eso en el caso de que haya distintas penetraciones en un corto periodo de tiempo, no?

Sí que he visto en un camada de perros que unos salieron parecidos a huskys y otros no.


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 May 2022)

No queráis a mujeres que fueron de otros hombres . Son despojos humanos. 

Su cuerpo y su mente está tocada para siempre. 







la ex novia de fernando alonso dando vergüenza ajena


Entornito y posición, el mañaco alfota va corto de cash.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## little hammer (16 May 2022)

Ves cari, nuestro hijo se parece a mi ex por esto que pone aquí, no por otra cosa...jijijijjjijiji


----------



## ATARAXIO (16 May 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Ves cari, nuestro hijo se parece a mi ex por esto que pone aquí, no por otra cosa...jijijijjjijiji



realmente no nos parecemos a nuestros padres sino a un esquema genético que se manifiesta con un aspecto físico generación tras generación.

Todos los rubios y rubias del mundo y los que han existido son descendientes del mismo individuo.

Todos los perros de la raza que sea ... son descendientes de la misma mutación que alguien seleccionó para reproducir porque le pareció curiosa .

Todos los miles de millones de pollos broiler que se comen cada año descienden del mismo individuo. 


_*
El 24 de junio de 1948, los jueces anunciaron sus resultados, en un escenario adornado con cajas de cadáveres de pollo de cada uno de los lotes de los concursantes y cortes transversales congelados de las aves con mayor puntuación. El primer finalista fue Henry Saglio, el hijo adolescente de granjeros inmigrantes italianos en Connecticut, que había convertido la línea pura de White Plymouth Rocks de su familia en un pájaro musculoso y carnoso. El ganador fue Charles Vantress de California, que había elaborado un híbrido de plumas rojas de New Hampshire , el ave de carne más popular entre los productores de la costa este, y una cepa de Cornish de California .*_










El sorprendente origen del pollo como alimento básico


Antes de 1948, el pollo no era un pilar de la mesa. Un concurso para criar un ave más grande y mejor cambió eso. Los pollos Lohmann Brown producen huevos en Meadow Haven, una granja familiar orgánica certificada en Sheffield, Illinois. FOTOGRAFÍA DE DANIEL ACKER, BLOOMBERG, GETTY IMAGES FUTURO...



las-plumas-ala.com


----------



## EnergiaLibre (16 May 2022)

tremeno hilo para acabar de minar la moral de los betas carapadres


----------



## little hammer (16 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> realmente no nos parecemos a nuestros padres sino a un esquema genético que se manifiesta con un aspecto físico generación tras generación.
> 
> Todos los rubios y rubias del mundo y los que han existido son descendientes del mismo individuo.
> 
> ...



El tocho pa tu prima la próxima vez 

Queda claro señor "copipaste"?


----------



## frenlib (16 May 2022)

Siempre lo he dicho y lo seguiré diciendo:

Para una relación seria donde quieres casarte con esa mujer, ella tiene que ser VIRGEN y en su mejor etapa fértil.


----------



## ueee3 (16 May 2022)

frenlib dijo:


> Siempre lo he dicho y lo seguiré diciendo:
> 
> Para una relación seria donde quieres casarte con esa mujer, ella tiene que ser VIRGEN y en su mejor etapa fértil.



Eso hoy en día en España, e imagino que en la mayor parte del mundo, es IM-PO-SI-BLE.


----------



## frenlib (17 May 2022)

ueee3 dijo:


> Eso hoy en día en España, e imagino que en la mayor parte del mundo, es IM-PO-SI-BLE.



El mundo musulmán no es poca cosa y es muy posible.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (17 May 2022)

frenlib dijo:


> El mundo musulmán no es poca cosa y es muy posible.



poco a poco el mundo se ira haciendo musulman, al final la religion es lo de menos, lo importante es que el patriarcado salga vencedor sea de una manera o de otra.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (17 May 2022)

sorosgay dijo:


>



¡Que daño han hecho la miriada de mentiras y mierdas que le han metido a la gente en la cabeza!. En el caso de esta tía, ellá sabrá...., la vida da muchas vueltas y lo que se piensa en la juventud puede no ser lo mismo que lo que se piensa en la madurez de la vida, pero si que hay una cosa cierta, el tiempo no da marcha atrás, y lo hecho, hecho queda. El tipo que la abandonó hizo bien en buscarse a otra.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 May 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> El tocho pa tu prima la próxima vez
> 
> Queda claro señor "copipaste"?



todos los tontos y tontas descienden de un linaje de tontos. 

Si tienes hijos heredarán tu tontería.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (17 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El hecho de que desde el principio de los tiempos se buscasen mujeres vírgenes para ser las madres de los hijos , tiene sus razones .
> 
> No sólo queda tocado el cuerpo sino la mente.
> 
> ...



Si los antiguos, que estaban en contacto con la naturaleza y entendían del mundo animal infinitamente mas que nosotros, querían mujeres vírgenes por algo sería. Nos han vendido la moto del machismo, etc, etc..., pero esto de la telegonia tiene mucho mas sentido, como sentido tiene en el mundo de idiotas soberbios en el que vivimos, que esto sea algo desacreditado y ridiculizado.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (17 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> todos los tontos y tontas descienden de un linaje de tontos.
> 
> Si tienes hijos heredarán tu tontería.



Se hereda todo, pero lo que mas se hereda son las taras mentales, la locura. Esto es un gran tabú, pero es la realidad, cualquiera que tenga en la familia a alguién rarito de carácter difícil podrá rastrear entre tios y abuelos algún especimen cortado por el mismo patrón y seguro que los encuentra.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El hecho de que desde el principio de los tiempos se buscasen mujeres vírgenes para ser las madres de los hijos , tiene sus razones .
> 
> No sólo queda tocado el cuerpo sino la mente.
> 
> ...




No se pierdan este magnífico documental . Empiecen por el minuto 10 para entrar al tema. 




El control de la sexualidad de la mujer es anterior a la civilización .

De hecho tenemos todavía a las tribus africanas que siguen viviendo en la edad de piedra - cuya moral es tan rígida hasta el punto que los matrimonios son acuerdos de familias con una importancia trascendental . Los emparejamientos por grupos de edad son muy estrictos y las infidelidades ni se contemplan .

Hay más de doscientos millones de mujeres que se han hecho la ablación sin tener en cuenta las del pasado . Es una clara muestra de lo férrea que ha sido siempre la actitud ante las infidelidades. 


A las mujeres occidentales se las entretenía hilando con la rueca o bordando para que no saliesen de casa .
A las mujeres Chinas se les deformaban los pies para dificultarles poder caminar y de esa manera " no fuesen en busca de hombres "


Dice Mahoma que a las viudas las tiene que desposar el hermano del muerto para que no queden marginadas a expensas de otros hombres . 

Con esto se da por hecho que todas las jovencitas vírgenes se casaban con su primer novio ( que solían ser acuerdos entre los padres ) y que pasada una edad o si la mujer ya no era virgen como en el caso de las viudas - pues quedaban marginadas.


Curiosamente Mahoma se casó a los 25 años con una viuda rica aunque posteriormente se casó también con una niña y tal y cual ...

*








Jadiya, la rica y poderosa mujer que fue clave en el nacimiento del islam - BBC News Mundo


Jadiya era una mujer exitosa y su “perspicacia para los negocios” la puso “en un camino que con el tiempo cambiaría la historia del mundo”.




www.bbc.com




.*


----------



## Ancient Warrior (17 May 2022)

El alma humana que nace en el cuerpo de la mujer ...tiene una maldición y gran poder a la vez ....si respeta su cuerpo es el que trae vida al mundo pero parece ser en estos tiempos que de muchas , pocas quedarán mentalmente aptas para procrear y más en el comienzo de la gran guerra .


----------



## little hammer (17 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> todos los tontos y tontas descienden de un linaje de tontos.
> 
> Si tienes hijos heredarán tu tontería.



Hay que ser un gran erudito para copiar y pegar un texto


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 May 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Hay que ser un gran erudito para copiar y pegar un texto



mis ocurrencias son más originales que las de Darwin puesto que yo no las copio de nadie. Es lo que tiene ser una persona libre que no comulga con arengas sin hacer mi propio análisis de lo que para mi es evidente y que debería ser lo habitual. Pero a la gente le gusta que se lo den todo hecho y masticado . Analizar hechos trascendentales aunque sean contrarios al sentir general es la base del escepticismo/estoicismo filosófico. 

De hecho Darwin fue capaz de decirle a la élite científica de su tiempo - entre los que había grandes sabios - que entre un burro y un caballo había la misma diferencia que entre un mono y un humano ( algo que es evidente a simple vista pero nadie lo veía ) .

Como desde principio de los tiempos generación tras generación se pensaba que dios había creado a los animales para el servicio del hombre ....
no iba a ser esa generación los primeros de decir otra cosa que contradijese tal afirmación antropocéntrica.

Pero es que Darwin dijo eso gracias a que su abuelo inculcó el concepto en él cuando era niño ! y luego pudo ampliar lo que ahora es ciencia y antes era superstición.

Para escándalo de algunos e incomprensión de subnormales como tú ... yo también digo lo que es evidente . Abrir los ojos para que se pueda ver la realidad que han transformado a través de las palabras para convencer a la borregada de cosas que no son.






Por culpa de Descartes los occidentales creen bobadas y supersticiones infantiles ( antropocentrismo cartesiano ) Descartes, Nietzsche y los animales


«En todas las épocas, los hombres más profundos han sentido piedad de los animales…» ( Buda - F. Nietzsche, Schopenhauer y cualquier persona digna ) el animal, dice Descartes, es sólo un autómata, una máquina viviente, «machina animata». Si el animal se queja, no se trata de un quejido, es...




www.burbuja.info













El erudito y erótico Erasmus Darwin, a quien su nieto Charles eclipsó - BBC News Mundo


Abolicionista, médico, inventor, poeta y filósofo natural, sus intereses iban desde la botánica hasta la mejora de la educación de las mujeres. Además, estaba muy interesado en el sexo. Pero cometió un pecado y lo castigaron con el olvido.




www.bbc.com













Las peligrosas teorías del abuelo de Darwin


Se publica en español un texto inédito de Charles Darwin sobre su abuelo Erasmus, uno de los primeros teóricos de la evolución de las especies




esmateria.com


----------



## Hermes Quinto Pompeyo (17 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> todos los tontos y tontas descienden de un linaje de tontos.
> 
> Si tienes hijos heredarán tu tontería.



No todos .









Síndrome de Down - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org




.


----------



## little hammer (17 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> mis ocurrencias son más originales que las de Darwin puesto que yo no las copio de nadie. Es lo que tiene ser una persona libre que no comulga con arengas sin hacer mi propio análisis de lo que para mi es evidente y que debería ser lo habitual. Pero a la gente le gusta que se lo den todo hecho y masticado . Analizar hechos trascendentales aunque sean contrarios al sentir general es la base del escepticismo/estoicismo filosófico.
> 
> De hecho Darwin fue capaz de decirle a la élite científica de su tiempo - entre los que había grandes sabios - que entre un burro y un caballo había la misma diferencia que entre un mono y un humano ( algo que es evidente a simple vista pero nadie lo veía ) .
> 
> ...



Que dejes de dar la brasa con tus tochazos copiados de frikipedia


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 May 2022)

little hammer dijo:


> Que dejes de dar la brasa con tus tochazos copiados de frikipedia



no te preocupes que no vuelves a leer ni uno desde el ignore


----------



## Rauxa (17 May 2022)

Miren al primer hijo de Pique a quien se parece


----------



## Talosgüevos (17 May 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No queráis a mujeres que fueron de otros hombres . Son despojos humanos.
> 
> Su cuerpo y su mente está tocada para siempre.
> 
> ...



Esa zorra se comenta que estaba liada con él guitarra del grupo al que dejó plantado e hizo Liana con Frenandito pero mientras Frenandito estaba viajando con sus carretas a ella le seguía dando mandanga él guitarra, está podrida y seguro que arrepentida cuando dice esas gilipolleces. Si yo no tuviese bloqueadas a mis ex en todas partes y viese que escribe esas gilipolleces le escribiría un breve mensaje: JODETE ZORRA!!!


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 May 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Esa zorra se comenta que estaba liada con él guitarra del grupo al que dejó plantado e hizo Liana con Frenandito pero mientras Frenandito estaba viajando con sus carretas a ella le seguía dando mandanga él guitarra, está podrida y seguro que arrepentida cuando dice esas gilipolleces. Si yo no tuviese bloqueadas a mis ex en todas partes y viese que escribe esas gilipolleces le escribiría un breve mensaje: JODETE ZORRA!!!
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
> Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.



El problema de sexo es que es algo muuuuuy breve e evanescente.

Sólo queda la ansiedad y el síndrome de abstinencia como cualquier otra droga .

La ventaja de entender el coito en el contexto que le corresponde ( un acto fisiológico dirigido por la bioquímica con la finalidad de que se reproduzca la especie ) pues la ventaja es que sabes que no vale la pena tanto despliegue para algo que lejos de producir felicidad sólo produce placer instantáneo ( que es lo contrario a la felicidad ) .

La ansia sexual es la misma en todos nuestros parientes animales al comienzo de un ciclo reproductivo . Luego va cambiando el ansia según van llegando las diferentes etapas de incubación de los huevos o embarazo y crianza de los hijos.

El problema de los españoles de esta generación es que se quedan atascados en la primera etapa . De alguna manera es como si a una pareja de pájaros nunca saliesen los pollos de los huevos que están incubando ...

Y ESO LES CAUSA MUCHA FRUSTRACIÓN .


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jun 2022)

Shakira pilla a Piqué con CHORTINA en la cama y le echa de casa


"La historia que emocionó a Irene Montero".***** "No le va quedar ni para comer"***** VIOGENIZADO! Próximamente en sus mejores judgados.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (14 Jun 2022)

El verdadero objetivo del feminismo - la bomba gay - la invasión africana - el coronavirus ... es el plan kalergi


Es la deconstrucción de la mujer occidental como hembra de la especie humana - es decir las madres de la siguiente generación - para convertirlas en un simple rol para follar. Han focalizado la sexualidad únicamente en el vicio del sexo para enganchar a la población como hicieron con el opio...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Jul 2022)

Almacenamiento de esperma: ¡las hembras lo hacen! - Revista Ciencias







www.revistacienciasunam.com


----------



## Drogoprofe (4 Jul 2022)

Grande el piketon


----------



## FeiJiao (5 Jul 2022)

frenlib dijo:


> El mundo musulmán no es poca cosa y es muy posible.



En Asia (especialmente Japon) tambien puede haber algo mas de relativa facilidad de encontrar mujeres jovenes y virgenes.


----------



## Pepito of the palotes (5 Jul 2022)

Si es que las visten como a moscas...!!!!

Enviado desde mi Olivetti Linea 98.


----------



## Gorrión (5 Jul 2022)

Y aquí la gente pagando hipotecas a 40 años para comer carne masticada por terceros.

FETÉN


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Jul 2022)

Prostitución : origen etológico . El modelo alemán infierno en la tierra.


https://www.elconfidencialdigital.com/articulo/opinan-socios-ecd/prostitucion-oficio-mas-antiguo-mundo/20220704134020421661.html https://somoslamitad.wordpress.com/2016/11/14/el-modelo-aleman-esta-creando-el-infierno-en-la-tierra/ la llamada prostitución es una actitud intrínseca a la hembra...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Ago 2022)

NSFW - Esta muchacha Shae Summers estaba tremedísima ...


Ahora es una señora de su casa, madre y esposa ejemplar roto2 Ahora se dedica a hacer limonadas y cupcakes con su nuevo marido, absolutamente brutal. Le pondrá el mismo ímpetu en el lecho conyugal como cuando se dejó taladrar por los 57 afrosimios de su promoción? Necesito conocer la...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (20 Ago 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> ¿en esa situacion no es normal acabar a hostias entre ellos?



De hecho se han extinguido todas las especies de humanos precisamente por eso . 
Los machos se mataron entre sí .
Actualmente, se reconocen *al menos ocho especies fósiles*: Homo neanderthalensis, Homo floresiensis, Homo heidelbergensis, Homo antecessor, Homo erectus, Homo ergaster, Homo habilis y Homo rudolfensis
¿ por qué siguen existiendo nuestros parientes gorilas y chimpancés ?

porque no saben usar palos y piedras como armas y sus peleas son más bien manotazos y ritualizadas sin llegar la sangre al río. 

En el momento que cualquier humano sin necesidad de ser muy fuerte , aprendía a usar un palo y partirle el cráneo al macho alfa a traición o cuando estuviese durmiendo ... ahí e acabó todo.

¿ por qué existimos nosotros ? porque el sexo se hizo tan cotidiano y tan accesible a todas horas que no hacía falta pelearse . Hoy se sigue viendo ese comportamiento con las putas .
Los clientes no se pelean , esperan su turno y les da igual una que otra. Ellas aceptan mansamente cualquier hombre con tal de que le pague, lo que durante cientos de miles de años era recursos , comida o protección .


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Oct 2022)

EL CLÍTORIS es un órgano sensorial para detectar el momento de eyaculación del macho. Lo tienen todas las hembras de todas las especies de mamíferos


El orgasmo es un acto fisiológico que inventaron nuestro antepasados los peces para sincronizar la puesta de los huevos con la expulsión del semen y de esa manera que no se lo llevase el agua. El semen como todo el mundo sabe son células reproductoras igual que el óvulo. En cada fecundación se...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Oct 2022)

Si los hombres no pueden parir, la igualdad no tiene sentido. El feminismo es un ataque a las españolas para esterilizarlas promovido por los enemigos


El feminismo , el llamado progresismo, es una secta, un lavado de cerebro para hacer creer a las mujeres que no son mujeres y sí herramientas productivas. Lo que ha reemplazado a la civilización cristiana es un conjunto de ideas irracionales que llevan al exterminio. El feminismo es una...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Oct 2022)

RDMS dijo:


> Y tu qué sabes tanto los ciclos foliculares cuando crece el óvulo y después fase lutea de que organismo les viene eso?



Los machos somos hembras modificadas .

Las hembras son ecosistemas para proteger al ovario que es lo que realmente importa y de donde sale la vida .

El ovario es una anémona . Somos cnidarios .









Cnidaria - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org

















Todos los seres vivos descendemos de una única bacteria : LUCA (last universal common ancestor)


Todos los seres vivos descendemos de una única bacteria . LUCA Un ratón es muchísimo más inteligente que un humano autista . Ya no digamos otros problemas mentales más graves. Si dejas a un ratón y a un autista en el monte, el ratón podrá sobrevivir tranquilamente, hacer una madriguera ...




www.burbuja.info










la promiscuidad es una batalla constante que provoca estrés y por lo tanto cortisol que envejece enferma y mata


LIGAR MATA. Nuestros procesos biológicos como los de cualquier otro animal están muy pautados. La vida son ciclos reproductivos. Sobre todo en las mujeres , en cualquier hembra, sea una ballena o una coneja, su vida es criar a sus hijos una vez tras otra. Los hombres somos reservorios...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Oct 2022)

La ciencia habla: el orgasmo prostático es el más placentero


Un estudio revela que las sensaciones obtenidas superan a las obtenidas por la estimulación del pene



www.abc.es











no existe el orgasmo prostático. Es un invento para mariconizar a los españoles todavía más.

" El mejor orgasmo es un buen chute de heroína "

Han convertido al sexo en el opio de occidente para nuestra destrucción.

En cualquier caso voy a explicar lo que realmente pasa si es que el placer evanescente fuese un objetivo en la vida.

El orgasmo lo inventaron nuestros antepasados los peces para sincronizar la puesta de los óvulos y la eyaculación y que no se la llevase el agua.
El orgasmo es un shock eléctrico en el cerebro inducido por la bioquímica ( lo mismo que la heroína en la que no interviene el pene , de hecho los peces no tienen pene y las mujeres tampoco )

Lo que sucede a algunos hombres " que desean ser penetrados por otros hombres como si fuesen mujeres " es que tienen un orgasmo femenino.

Tanto los machos como las hembras somos el mismo ser que partimos de las mismas estructuras, que durante el embarazo divergen en órganos masculinos o femeninos . El cerebro es una de esas estructuras que en algunos casos la parte destinada al deseo sexual por el sexo contrario queda mal desarrollada . Hay teorías que dicen que es por hormonas de embarazos anteriores.

En cualquier caso esa parte de cerebro de mujer que tienen algunos hombres, les hace sentir que su intestino es una vagina de la misma manera que las personas que pierden un brazo o una pierna , su cerebro sigue creyendo que está ahí.

El placer es un tipo de dolor que el cerebro interpreta de forma positiva , de la misma manera que saciar el hambre ( que es un dolor ) se convierte en placer. ¿ quién no ha sentido placer al rascarse cuando le pica la piel ? sin embargo si te rascas y no te pica , es una molestia y un dolor.
La penetración es una invasión al interior del cuerpo que sería completamente inaceptable si la persona no estuviese drogada con su propia bioquímica que nos retrotrae la mente a un comportamiento animal.

Se denomina Síndrome de miembro fantasma al *cuadro de sensaciones, dolor, picor, disestesias, sensación térmica, que sienten algunas personas en un miembro amputado, que persiste pese a no tenerlo*. Es un cuadro complejo que refieren casi dos tercios de las personas amputadas.







Dolor fantasma - Síntomas y causas - Mayo Clinic







www.mayoclinic.org


----------



## Tblls (1 Oct 2022)

frenlib dijo:


> Siempre lo he dicho y lo seguiré diciendo:
> 
> Para una relación seria donde quieres casarte con esa mujer, ella tiene que ser VIRGEN y en su mejor etapa fértil.



No sólo eso sino que tiene que servir para ser madre.

Tener capacidad de tener niños no te hace madre


----------



## Furymundo (1 Oct 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Se denomina Síndrome de miembro fantasma al *cuadro de sensaciones, dolor, picor, disestesias, sensación térmica, que sienten algunas personas en un miembro amputado, que persiste pese a no tenerlo*. Es un cuadro complejo que refieren casi dos tercios de las personas amputadas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Aetheric Soul Unveiled

   
ya se que eres podridamente materialista.
pero al menos miralo porque hablan de ese tema.

*min 9:37*


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Oct 2022)

Furymundo dijo:


> The Aetheric Soul Unveiled
> 
> 
> ya se que eres podridamente materialista.
> ...



A la gente le encanta creer fantasía inventadas cuando la realidad es mucho más fascinante.

No entiendo qué necesidad de inventar patrañas para subnormales cuando la evidencia está ahí .

No se sabe lo que es la vida, no se sabe si es energía que rodea a materia o al revés. Se sabe que hay bacterias y organismos extremófilos que viven incluso en aguas ácidas y volcánicas a casi 100 grados .. Y ESTÁN VIVOS !!!!

Somos una especie inteligente y versátil por ser uno de tantos monos. 

¿ Qué es lo que determina al ser humano como algo especial ? pues que tú eres uno de ellos . 

Para una cucaracha o un ratón también ellos son el centro del mundo. 









¿Cuál es la temperatura más alta a la que puede sobrevivir un ser vivo? - BBC News Mundo


La mayoría de los seres humanos encuentran incómoda cualquier temperatura por arriba de 30C. Pero ciertos organismos pueden prosperar felizmente en temperaturas superiores al punto de ebullición del agua.




www.bbc.com













Así son los organismos extremófilos que desafían todo lo que creíamos saber sobre la vida en la Tierra - National Geographic en Español


Cualquier especie animal perdería la vida en cuestión de segundos en las condiciones en las que los organismos extremófilos prosperan. Así son las criaturas




www.ngenespanol.com


----------



## Talosgüevos (1 Oct 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> La ciencia habla: el orgasmo prostático es el más placentero
> 
> 
> Un estudio revela que las sensaciones obtenidas superan a las obtenidas por la estimulación del pene
> ...



Yo del orgasmo próstatico en hombres no tengo ni idea pero una antigua novia estudiante de medicina me comentaba que en las mujeres el ano está conectado al clitoris por terminales nerviosas así que puede resultarles placentero si se lubrica bien. En hombres no tengo ni idea. De todas formas todo esto parece que es para fomentar el MARICONISMO.


----------



## ATARAXIO (1 Oct 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Yo del orgasmo próstatico en hombres no tengo ni idea pero una antigua novia estudiante de medicina me comentaba que en las mujeres el ano está conectado al clitoris por terminales nerviosas así que puede resultarles placentero si se lubrica bien. En hombres no tengo ni idea. De todas formas todo esto parece que es para fomentar el MARICONISMO.



Efectivamente las mujeres no tienen pene ni próstata.

Bueno ahora por lo visto hay travestis que dicen llamarse mujeres


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Dic 2022)

TENER LA REGLA TODOS LOS MESES ES ANTINATURAL .
La regla es la destrucción del óvulo que esperaba ser fecundado y el recubrimiento nutritivo en el útero de ese óvulo . El ciclo vuelve a empezar y a las dos semanas ya hay uno nuevo esperando ser fecundado y es ahí cuando está en celo ( que es un estado de histerismo ) .
El deseo sexual es una alarma del cuerpo, una urgencia para que el organismo haga algo, como el hambre o la sed que agobian a la persona con la finalidad de que se alimente o beba.
El deseo sexual es un dolor mental que enloquece a las personas . Afortunadamente para los animales, sólo ocurre muy pocas veces pues son unos días muy peligrosos en los que se pelean , dejan de alimentarse y protegerse siendo fácilmente cazados por los depredadores .
Además debilita el sistema inmunitario para que no ataque al semen que podría ser confundido con algún patógeno.
En este asunto intuyo que los llamados gays (cuya mente funciona como una hembra en celo ) algo sucede en su sistema inmunitario que facilita que se desencadene lo que se ha venido a llamar VIH. Es ese permanente estado de luna de miel o enamoramiento constante al cambiar de parejas, lo que realmente enferma al cuerpo ( y a la mente ) .

*El esperma modula la respuesta inmunitaria en el útero*
Las células sexuales masculinas no son solo portadoras de material genético, sino que también contribuyen a la viabilidad del embarazo.




www.investigacionyciencia.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Dic 2022)

¿Por qué el sistema reproductor femenino es hostil a los espermatozoides?


Los biólogos han constatado que la hembra en la mayoría de las especies es tan promiscua o más que el macho, pero sorprendentemente ese ''deseo'' que la impulsa a reproducirse tiene un grave enemigo: su propio sistema reproductor.




www.muyinteresante.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Dic 2022)

LA BOMBA GAY !

Tanta obsesión con los gays y las lesbianas hasta les ha sorprendido a ellos. Que yo sepa las orgías que se corrían en los 90 eran incluso más apocalípticas que las de ahora. Solo hay que preguntarle a un gay viejuno con cuantos hombres diferentes habrá estado a lo largo de su vida y sin duda pasan de cientos y a veces miles.

Dicho lo cual, no se pretende la protección " de un colectivo marginado " sino que sirva de ejemplo

Se trata de hacer creer a toda la población que la razón para emparejarse temporalmente, es follar de forma estéril y promiscua como los gays.

Hacen todo lo posible para ocultar que la verdadera razón es crear una unidad reproductiva o familia numerosa como nuestros antepasados, que por eso existimos.

*Fueron los gays los primeros en tener gatos y perros en vez de hijos. Ahora ya es lo normal.

proyecto viopet equipara a las mascotas con los hijos . La obsesión antinatalista y castradora de la izquierda en España, es genocida y criminal*


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Dic 2022)

Los científicos se equivocan en la hipótesis de la razón por la que nuestra especie vive más que un chimpancé. 

Yo lo tengo muy claro :

Los machos alfa eran respetados hasta el fin de sus vidas por muerte natural y los machos son fértiles hasta que mueren por lo tanto generación tras generación los que llegaban a ancianos por su condición genética, transmitían a sus descendientes esa longevidad .

No sabemos qué chimpancé es más longevo que otro puesto que cuando envejecen pierden su estatus y son machacados por otros machos más jóvenes . 

Por ejemplo los conejos tienen una esperanza de vida muy corta, porque al tener tantos depredadores es una suerte que puedan vivir más de 4 años sin ser cazados por lo tanto las crías no heredan el rasgo de longevidad sino otros. 









Los abuelos sapiens clave en el éxito de la especie — Cuaderno de Cultura Científica


La hipótesis de la abuela explica el impacto que los abuelos han tenido en el éxito reproductivo de "Homo sapiens".




culturacientifica.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Dic 2022)

también se equivocan en la razón por la que existen los testículos fuera del cuerpo


----------



## Avioncito (29 Dic 2022)

Yo veo cuernos, no teorias raras, pero no se...


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (29 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Los científicos se equivocan en la hipótesis de la razón por la que nuestra especie vive más que un chimpancé.
> 
> Yo lo tengo muy claro :
> 
> ...



Ataraxio, tú que tienes un nivel de conocimiento en zoología superior a la medía, tengo una cuestión que no sé resolver o interpretar y va en relación a lo marcado en negrita.

Como tú bien dices, los conejos tienen una esperanza de vida muy corta, les pasa lo mismo que a los ratones, ambos al nacer tienen que desarrollarse rápido para ponerse a salvo de los depredadores y alcanzar la madurez sexual en un intervalo corto de tiempo para reproducirse y dar paso a la siguiente generación, cada día que pasa para estos animales las posibilidades de ser depredados son mayores, es natural que sea así.

- *Mi pregunta es porque un ave como puede ser un águila o un halcón que son aves rapaces depredadoras que prácticamente no tienen a su vez depredadores existentes tienen una esperanza de vida mucho más escasa que un cuervo? Quiero decir, no le encuentro mucho explicación.*

-Un aguila en su pico extremo de longevidad alcanza los 40 años de esperanza de vida, por su parte los cuervos fácilmente pasan de los 100 años y en sus extremos más longevos se conocen ejemplares que llegan a alcanzar los 120 años. Ambos animales comparten características similares; en la cadena trófica tanto águilas como cuervos están muy bien situados sin depredadores, y las características físicas de peso son similares, es cierto que el águila es más grande que un cuervo en tamaño y peso, pero son diferencias relativamente escasas para esas diferencias en esperanza de vida, la diferencia fundamental que puedo encontrar entre ambos es que el águila es independiente y el cuervo actúa dentro de una jerarquía social.

- Creo tener claro que la esperanza de vida en los seres vivos a groso modo ( y con las peculiaridades de cada especie) *vienen determinadas por la cadena alimenticia *( depredador o depredado, el depredado cuantos depredadores tiene, que escalón ocupa en la cadena alimenticia), *si es omnívoro, carnívoro o herbívoro, y por supuesto la constitución física del ser vivo*( a mayor tamaño mayor desgaste, tbien importante el ritmo cardiaco que determinará la esperanza de vida ( a menor número de latidos por minuto, mayor longevidad)).

- *El caso es que no encuentro los alicientes o fundamentos para determinar porque un cuervo (el cual poseé una esperanza de vida bastante superior a un humano) teniendo unas características similares en fisiología y cadena trófica respecto a un águila (y no tanto comportamentales) tiene una diferencia incremental de vida tan marcada..

Pd: Disculpa el tochazo, no sé expresarme en dos líneas, soy muy de divagar.*

Un saludo.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Dic 2022)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> Ataraxio, tú que tienes un nivel de conocimiento en zoología superior a la medía, tengo una cuestión que no sé resolver o interpretar y va en relación a lo marcado en negrita.
> 
> Como tú bien dices, los conejos tienen una esperanza de vida muy corta, les pasa lo mismo que a los ratones, ambos al nacer tienen que desarrollarse rápido para ponerse a salvo de los depredadores y alcanzar la madurez sexual en un intervalo corto de tiempo para reproducirse y dar paso a la siguiente generación, cada día que pasa para estos animales las posibilidades de ser depredados son mayores, es natural que sea así.
> 
> ...



Es muy interesante lo que planteas. 

Los depredadores tienen una vida muy arriesgada ! 

De hecho las camadas de lobos, leones, leopardos ... son muy numerosas porque cada vez que van a cazar ponen su vida en riesgo.

Las presas han evolucionado para defenderse con cuernos, colmillos, pezuñas, coces ....

Es decir, todos aquellas especies incapaces de defenderse de los depredadores ya no existen. Se han extinguido. Quedan solo los capaces de hacerles frente.

Una pequeña herida que cause una aparente frágil gacela en la pata de un león, no es mortal, pero le impedirá correr con suficiente velocidad para cazar otras gacelas y se debilitará. La herida se infecta y es cuando se muere.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Dic 2022)

¿ por qué son longevos los cuervos ?

Porque con su inteligencia consiguen llegar a viejos, igual que los loros.

Saben esquivar los peligros y encontrar comida incluso en condiciones difíciles ya que son muy oportunistas y comen de todo. Viven en bandadas que se protegen unos a otros, se avisan de la llegada de los depredadores, forman parejas estables lo que evita las peleas entre machos ...

generación tras generación los que casualmente la genética les había recompensado con una esperanza de vida más larga que otros congéneres, trasmiten a sus crías esa ventaja .

Por el contrario de los miles de millones de pollos broiler que se matan cada año a los dos meses de vida, no podemos saber si alguno de ellos podría ser más inteligente, o más longevo que la media, puesto que ni vivirán lo suficiente ni tendrán crías que hereden su cualidad.


----------



## LoVeíaVenir (Hoy a la(s) 4:15 AM)

Seria una de las causas de el divorcio ?


----------



## Príncipe Saiyan (Hoy a la(s) 4:20 AM)

En subconsciente ya lo sabemos, por eso descartamos a las polifollada y nos pirramos por las virgenes


----------



## Edgard (Hoy a la(s) 4:25 AM)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Increíble: tu hijo puede parecerse a tu ex y no a tu actual pareja - Enamorando.me
> 
> 
> Hay cosas que resultan increíbles. Imagina la siguiente situación: una mujer tiene un hijo que resulta idéntico a su expareja y no a la actual, aunque por muchos años no tuvo contacto con esa antigua relación. “Imposible”, diremos todos. Pues una teoría afirma que sí puede ocurrir. Una extraña...
> ...



Pero si los óvulos se regeneran cada 28 días en promedio, no digan tonterías pls


----------



## Sibarita (Hoy a la(s) 4:35 AM)

Edgard dijo:


> Pero si los óvulos se regeneran cada 28 días en promedio, no digan tonterías pls



No se regeneran.

Una bebé ya nace con todos sus óvulos. Nunca tendrá más de los que tiene cuando nace.

Al madurar sexualmente los óvulos, lo único que hacen es una vez al mes descender del ovario hacia la trompa de Falopio.

Allí “espera” a los espermatozoides. Si en un lapso de 24-48 horas como mucho no ha sido fecundado, empieza a descender por la trompa.
El óvulo es destruido junto con el revestimiento de la matriz y se expulsa a través del sangrado menstrual.

Al mes siguiente el otro ovario libera otro óvulo.

Los ovarios sólo están almacenando los óvulos.

Por eso entre otras cosas llega un momento en el que la mujer se queda ya sin óvulos. Menopausia.


----------



## Edgard (Hoy a la(s) 5:42 AM)

Sibarita dijo:


> No se regeneran.
> 
> Una bebé ya nace con todos sus óvulos. Nunca tendrá más de los que tiene cuando nace.
> 
> ...



Jajajaja xddddd


----------



## ATARAXIO (Hoy a la(s) 10:53 AM)

Quizá conserves en tu cuerpo el ADN de tus amantes


Algunos 'ex' no merecen otra cosa que el olvido. Se queman sus fotos, se tiran sus regalos, se procura borrar los recuerdos... Sin embargo, tal vez no puedas librarte de ellos nunc




www.elmundo.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (Hoy a la(s) 10:55 AM)

Edgard dijo:


> Pero si los óvulos se regeneran cada 28 días en promedio, no digan tonterías pls



No has leído nada del hilo


----------



## Indra Ōtsutsuki (Hoy a la(s) 11:03 AM)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> No has leído nada del hilo



No me leí el hilo de la telegonia, pero ya había oido hablar del tema y algo de como funcionaba.

En resumen Ataraxio, eso significa que salvo la mujer sea virgen, nunca llegas a ser el padre de tu hijo realmente al 100 por 100?.

Creés que la telegonia es cierta en las especies animales y en los humanos tbien Ataraxio?

Saludos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (Hoy a la(s) 11:40 AM)

Indra Ōtsutsuki dijo:


> No me leí el hilo de la telegonia, pero ya había oido hablar del tema y algo de como funcionaba.
> 
> En resumen Ataraxio, eso significa que salvo la mujer sea virgen, nunca llegas a ser el padre de tu hijo realmente al 100 por 100?.
> 
> ...



Todo esto se entiende mejor si vamos al origen.
Los cuerpos, los llamados seres vivos, somos ecosistemas andantes para proteger al genoma. 
Somos un pequeño mar donde habita el ovario, que es la anémona de la que descendemos. 

Nosotros, los cnidarios, antes de ser anémonas fuimos bacterias y después babosas marinas y luego peces.
Ese mismo proceso se sigue produciendo hoy en día pues hemos sido un organismo unicelular en los testículos de nuestro padre y luego nos fundimos con el otro organismo que es el óvulo. Se repite un proceso milagroso en el que esos dos organismos formaron el primero pluricelular que se llama LUCA y del que todos descendemos. 

El orgasmo por lo tanto, ni siquiera lo inventaron nuestros antepasados los peces, ni siquiera las babosas sino la anémonas, que se ponen de acuerdo para soltar el semen y los óvulos al mismo tiempo. Si no fuese así se quedaría diluido en el mar y no sería posible la fecundación.

Ese proceso fisiológico que es el coito, no es voluntario sino un mecanismo como masticar la comida controlado por la bioquímica que nos dirige como autómatas, como a cualquier animal. El deseo sexual es un estado de hipnosis, como el de un sediento en el desierto cuya única obsesión es conseguir agua para poder sobrevivir. 

La reproducción es la razón de existir de todos los seres vivos. 








Un estudio descubre que las babosas de mar se apuñalan en la cabeza durante el sexo

*Un estudio descubre que las babosas de mar se apuñalan en la cabeza durante el sexo
Con esta práctica, los animales, que son hermafroditas, pugnan por ejercer de macho y poder así seguir fecundando*

Un equipo internacional de *científicos* ha descubierto que las* babosas de mar *se *apuñalan mutuamente *durante el* sexo *en lo que los expertos han definido como "un excepcional comportamiento de *apareamiento* traumático". En el trabajo, que ha sido publicado en Proceedings of the Royal Society B, los investigadores explican que el apareamiento de la babosa de mar comienza como muchos otros del mundo animal. Se trata de un juego lento en el que los dos amantes entrelazan sus cuerpos. Pero segundos después ambos ejemplares se apuñalan mutuamente en la cabeza, con un apéndice situado en el pene parecido a un estilete.

Con este comportamiento, inyectan sustancias químicas en el cuerpo de su pareja directamente en el* cerebro*, tratando de cambiar la conducta del otro en su propio beneficio. Como consecuencia de esta acción, los animales se quedan* bloqueados *uno junto al otro durante 40 minutos.

*Lucha por ejercer de macho*
Esta práctica atiende a que, aunque todas las babosas son* hermafroditas*, cada miembro de la pareja rivaliza por desempeñar el *papel de macho *durante el apareamiento con el fin de ser quien fecunde a más babosas. Tras la inyección, las babosas son reacias a seguir fecundando. De este modo, el ejemplar apuñalado se 'convierte' en la *hembra*. 






Todos los seres vivos descendemos de una única bacteria : LUCA (last universal common ancestor)


Todos los seres vivos descendemos de una única bacteria . LUCA Un ratón es muchísimo más inteligente que un humano autista . Ya no digamos otros problemas mentales más graves. Si dejas a un ratón y a un autista en el monte, el ratón podrá sobrevivir tranquilamente, hacer una madriguera ...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (Hoy a la(s) 12:00 PM)

Baltasar G thang dijo:


> todavia me acuerdo la primera vez que pusisteis las fotos esas en burbuja, casi me atraganto y me muero de la puta rision, me caian lagrimones y todo



Realmente no nos parecemos a nuestros padres sino a un fenotipo y genotipo heredado generación tras generación desde principio de los tiempos.

Por increíble que parezca, todos los miles de millones de pollos broiler que se comen en el planeta cada año, descienden de un único individuo que se seleccionó hace unas décadas en Estados Unidos con ese fin. 

Por ejemplo las llamadas " razas de perros " o de cualquier otro animal doméstico, son solo la mutación de un individuo en concreto que alguien hace décadas o siglos, le hizo gracia, le gustó o le pareció que podría tener alguna utilidad como herramienta productiva y se dedicó a reproducirlo


----------



## Julc (Hoy a la(s) 12:06 PM)




----------



## intensito (Hoy a la(s) 12:08 PM)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Pues no son chorradas, es algo serio por lo que el hombre debería plantearse NO TENER HIJOS CON CARRUSELERAS, solo mujeres virgenes para pensar en tener familia, como ya no quedan que tengan hijos los marronoides y los apanchitados.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.





Príncipe Saiyan dijo:


> En subconsciente ya lo sabemos, por eso descartamos a las polifollada y nos pirramos por las virgenes



Sí, hijos míos, yo también prefiero los Ferraris antes que los Kias. Pero una cosa son los deseos y otra la dura realidad.


----------



## ciberobrero (Hoy a la(s) 12:08 PM)

O sea eso de hijo de mil padres puede tener sentido biológico


----------



## MATRIX MA K K (Hoy a la(s) 12:13 PM)

Teniente_Dan dijo:


> Me cago en Dios



Me sumo a tu empresa.


----------



## ciberobrero (Hoy a la(s) 12:17 PM)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> Siempre a pelo, hay que telegonizar y que los críen los cucks.




Pero entiendo que para telegonizar hay que echar el lefazo bien, para que los espermatozoides viajen más allá de las trompas de falopio, que es donde fecundan al óvulo, para llegar a los ovarios y telegonizar allí todo lo que pillen.

Por tanto las probabilidades de fecundar son muy muy altas, ya que los espermatozoides deben pasar por donde se encuentra el óvulo.

Otra cosa es que, de los 2 ovarios, salga uno cada mes a la trompa (no sé muy bien esto), etc. Entonces el tope de probabilidades de telegonizar sin fecundación son del 50% en este ovario, seguido de una nimia probabilidad del ovario en cuya trompa de falopio se encuentra el óvulo (y esto es un tope lógico máximo). El otro 50% es preñada pura antes de la telegonía.

O sea que si la guarra no ha parido antes, tienes un 50% (como máximo) de que tu hijo "salga a otro", prácticamente bastante menos, yo diría.


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (Hoy a la(s) 12:28 PM)

intensito dijo:


> Sí, hijos míos, yo también prefiero los Ferraris antes que los Kias. Pero una cosa son los deseos y otra la dura realidad.




Un Kia no te lo tienes que quedar toda la vida, mientras que el hijo de otro sí.


----------



## ATARAXIO (Hoy a la(s) 12:39 PM)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Pero entiendo que para telegonizar hay que echar el lefazo bien, para que los espermatozoides viajen más allá de las trompas de falopio, que es donde fecundan al óvulo, para llegar a los ovarios y telegonizar allí todo lo que pillen.
> 
> Por tanto las probabilidades de fecundar son muy muy altas, ya que los espermatozoides deben pasar por donde se encuentra el óvulo.
> 
> ...



El coito en todas las hembras de vertebrados con fecundación interna , es al mismo tiempo un acto anticonceptivo y fecundador. 

En unas especies los machos luchan fuera de la hembra para fecundarla , como los toros, los leones... 
y en otras la lucha es interna , como en los humanos.

El coito es extraer con fuerza y vigor el semen del anterior para impedir que fecunde a la hembra . 
De como fue la vida de nuestros antepasados durante decenas de miles de años lo podemos ver en la prostitución en donde una misma hembra se deja copular por machos desconocidos que además no luchan entre ellos y esperan su turno pacientemente. 

la llamada pornografía es un interesante estudio de campo del comportamiento humano durante el coito. Son especialmente interesantes los videos que graban de turistas europeas haciendo dogging en países sudamericanos o africanos, como se arremolina un grupo de hombres desconocidos como si fuesen perros en celo. De ahí la palabra.


----------



## ATARAXIO (Hoy a la(s) 12:50 PM)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Un Kia no te lo tienes que quedar toda la vida, mientras que el hijo de otro sí.



Sobre todo las hembras que se juegan mucho más que los machos ! 

Cuanto más tiempo le vaya a dedicar una hembra a su hijo como las elefantas o las gorilas, más importancia le dará a elegir al padre fecundador. 
En el caso de las humanas, al tener sexo con muchos machos, hacen creer a todos que pueden ser el padre de la cría y por lo tanto reduce la posibilidad de que la ataque .

En su origen las comunidades humanas eran grupos de hembras que se ayudaban entre sí con la colaboración imprescindible de los machos proveedores y que defendían el poblado.

Cuando las comunidades se hicieron mucho más grandes gracia a la agricultura y la ganadería, la promiscuidad provocaba devastadoras enfermedades venéreas que fue una de las causas por las que se instauró la fidelidad . Nació la propiedad y dentro de ese pequeño territorio que era la casa o el hogar, la mujer era una pieza fundamental a proteger . Es cuando surgen las normas, las leyes ... 

Esta hipótesis es debatible pues pudo haber diferentes modelos de sociedad que se reflejan en los diferentes tamaños de penes. Los gorilas que forman unidades reproductivas de un macho alfa y unas 4 hembras fieles, tienen un pene de 3 centímetros en erección, casi invisible. Ellos luchan con sus puños con otros machos. Es posible que nuestros antepasados los neandertales, a diferencia de los negros, fuesen igual








*
``No codiciarás la mujer de tu prójimo, y no desearás la casa de tu prójimo, ni su campo, ni su siervo, ni su sierva, ni su buey, ...*


----------



## Jordanpt (Hoy a la(s) 1:12 PM)

Joder Ataraxio, ese cuento esta diseñado por el mierdismo feminista para que el hombre no pueda desentenderse de un hijo que no sea suyo. Y voy más allá de la legalidad.


----------



## ATARAXIO (Hoy a la(s) 1:15 PM)

Jordanpt dijo:


> Joder Ataraxio, ese cuento esta diseñado por el mierdismo feminista para que el hombre no pueda desentenderse de un hijo que no sea suyo. Y voy más allá de la legalidad.



interesante hipótesis que no se me había ocurrido. 

En cualquier caso los criadores de perros no entienden de feminismos y tienen la telegonia en cuenta.


----------



## Sibarita (Hoy a la(s) 1:41 PM)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Pero entiendo que para telegonizar hay que echar el lefazo bien, para que los espermatozoides viajen más allá de las trompas de falopio, que es donde fecundan al óvulo, para llegar a los ovarios y telegonizar allí todo lo que pillen.
> 
> Por tanto las probabilidades de fecundar son muy muy altas, ya que los espermatozoides deben pasar por donde se encuentra el óvulo.
> 
> ...



Los espermatozoides no llegan más allá de las trompas de falopio. Suelen la mayoría morir incluso antes de llegar, los más débiles bastante antes. Eso es cuando la mujer está ovulando.

Si ni siquiera está ovulando, las probabilidades de supervivencia caen drásticamente puesto que la vagina no está predispuesta y es un medio demasiado hostil para ellos.

No llegan jamás a entrar a un ovario. Es literalmente imposible. El sistema reproductivo femenino no está diseñado así, la entrada de un espermatozoide o varios al ovario no tiene sentido reproductivo.

Los ovarios sólo son fecundados en el lapso de tiempo en el que están maduros y colocados en una trompa de falopio.

Lo demás es imposible.


----------



## ATARAXIO (Hoy a la(s) 2:06 PM)

Sibarita dijo:


> Los espermatozoides no llegan más allá de las trompas de falopio. Suelen la mayoría morir incluso antes de llegar, los más débiles bastante antes. Eso es cuando la mujer está ovulando.
> 
> Si ni siquiera está ovulando, las probabilidades de supervivencia caen drásticamente puesto que la vagina no está predispuesta y es un medio demasiado hostil para ellos.
> 
> ...



Tú que sabrás.
Desconoces lo que no sabes.

Cada día se descubren cosas nuevas sobre la fisiología 
*
Fisiología es el estudio científico de funciones y mecanismos en un sistema vivo. Como subdisciplina de la biología, la fisiología se centra en cómo los organismos, los sistemas de órganos, los órganos individuales, las células y las biomoléculas llevan a cabo las funciones químicas y físicas en un sistema vivo. *








El semen es inmunosupresor . Al eyacular en el recto, el viroma es absorbido como si fuese un supositorio y los macrófagos hacen el resto .


Los espermatozoides son inmunogénicos, por lo cual causan reacciones autoinmunes en caso de que se encuentren en cualquier parte del cuerpo que no sean los testículos. El sistema inmune aprende a diferenciar entre la células del propio organismo y las ajenas. Cualquier elemento extraño es...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Sibarita (Hoy a la(s) 2:48 PM)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Tú que sabrás.
> Desconoces lo que no sabes.
> 
> Cada día se descubren cosas nuevas sobre la fisiología
> ...



Tú mismo te respondes.

El esperma activa las alarmas en el cuerpo de una mujer. Alarma que dice cuidado que los espermatozoides son cuerpos extraños y VAMOS A ATACAR.

Por eso en la ovulación la mujer tiene un flujo como de clara de huevo para evitar que los espermatozoides sean atacados y puedan además desplazarse más rápidamente!

Imagínate un espermatozoide llegando y penetrando a un órgano como el ovario. Es literalmente imposible. El ovario es IMPENETRABLE. Es un órgano de expulsión y almacenamiento. 

Además los óvulos sólo pueden ser fecundados cuando están maduros y eso no pasa dentro del ovario, porque en cuanto está maduro desciende por la trompa.


----------



## ATARAXIO (Hoy a la(s) 2:50 PM)

Sibarita dijo:


> Tú mismo te respondes.
> 
> El esperma activa las alarmas en el cuerpo de una mujer. Alarma que dice cuidado que los espermatozoides son cuerpos extraños y VAMOS A ATACAR.
> 
> ...



Tú que sabrás !

Hablas de mujer como si fuese algo diferente a una mona. 

Somos descendientes de las ranas !!!


*
El hombre y la rana comparten el 80% de los genes asociados con afecciones genéticas*
Un equipo de científicos de EE UU ha secuenciado por primera vez el genoma de un anfibio, la rana occidental con garras. Los resultados, publicados en la revista Science, demuestran que esta rana comparte hasta el 80% de los genes humanos asociados con enfermedades genéticas.




www.libertaddigital.com
.


----------



## Sibarita (Hoy a la(s) 3:32 PM)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Tú que sabrás !
> 
> Hablas de mujer como si fuese algo diferente a una mona.
> 
> ...



Monas no.

En concreto el hombre comparte más del 98% del ADN con los chimpancés.

Y si nos ponemos compartimos el 40% con un plátano por ejemplo.

Ovulan los plátanos también? Paren y tienen hijos? Eyaculan?


----------



## ATARAXIO (hace 58 minutos)

Sibarita dijo:


> Monas no.
> 
> En concreto el hombre comparte más del 98% del ADN con los chimpancés.
> 
> ...



las plantas descienden de las algas marinas

los insectos descienden de los crustáceos

los vertebrados descendemos de los peces 

de los pulpos no desciende nada 


pero todos descendemos de LUCA


----------



## Digamelon (hace 55 minutos)

ATARAXIO dijo:


>



Mi abuela llamaba "gorilas" a ciclados. Esta foto es muy ilustrativa.


----------

